#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  А вы разочаровались в сансаре?

## Neroli

Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
 :Smilie: 

Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Практика погружения в глубины самсары подходит ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

А наставления дадите?  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (06.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Остановите Сансару! Я сойду!  :Cool:

----------

Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

погружаться, погружаться, погружаться. и так до дна  :Smilie:  до дна своего ума

----------

Сергей Губарев (06.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> погружаться, погружаться, погружаться. и так до дна  до дна своего ума


Вспомнился анекдот:



> Попадает мужик в ад. Ну, стали его водить, чтобы выбрал для себя пытки. Ходит, смотрит. Тут кипящей смолой обливают, тут гвозди промеж пальцев вгоняют, там на медленном огне поджаривают. Вдруг видит - неприметная комнатенка. Стоят несколько человек по горло в дерьме и курят.
> "Вот лафа", - думает. - Мне cюда!
> Поставили его, стоит курит. Минут через пять входит черт с плетью:
> - Ну, все, мужики, кончай перекур, начинаем погружения приседания!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вспомнился анекдот:


А мне почему-то песня Duran Duran:



> Who do you need, who do you love
> When you come undone

----------


## Aion



----------


## Нико

> погружаться, погружаться, погружаться. и так до дна  до дна своего ума


Похоже, до дна уже погрузились. А дальше что?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Похоже, до дна уже погрузились. А дальше что?


Релакс

----------

Aion (06.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Почему вы все флудите?  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему вы все флудите?


а в чём флуд?

Самсара и нирвана - одно
Всё зависит от пристрастий. (примерно так)

----------


## Аурум



----------

Aion (07.06.2014), Chok Drang (22.01.2015), Good (10.06.2014), Neroli (06.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Балдинг (18.06.2014), Влад К (06.06.2014), Карма Палджор (06.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


С самого раннего детства испытывала тошноту от жизни. В совсем несознательном возрасте пыталась покончить с собой. Если у вас не так - вам повезло. Это две разные группы и, одна, никогда не поймет другую. Но еще раз повторяю - вам повезло

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Нико (06.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> а в чём флуд?
> 
> Самсара и нирвана - одно
> Всё зависит от пристрастий. (примерно так)


"Сансара и нирвана - одно" - это слова. Давайте я вам на ногу наступлю?
А еще флуд и не флуд - одно, ага))

----------


## Аурум

> С самого раннего детства испытывала тошноту от жизни. В совсем несознательном возрасте пыталась покончить с собой. Если у вас не так - вам повезло. Это две разные группы и, одна, никогда не поймет другую. Но еще раз повторяю - вам повезло


Депрессия и разочарование в Сансаре - разные вещи, по-моему.

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (06.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014), Эделизи (06.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Сансара и нирвана - одно" - это слова. Давайте я вам на ногу наступлю?
> А еще флуд и не флуд - одно, ага))


Ну если не нравится высказывание из садханы Ваджракилаи, то что еще можно сказать  :Smilie: 
В принципе подобное говорил и Нагарджуна. И Асанга, если памят ьне изменяет. Флудерами значит были

----------


## Нико

Я смотрю, хотя почти все официальные "скептики" с БФ ушли, их ещё немало тут осталось).

----------

Алексей Л (07.06.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Депрессия и разочарование в Сансаре - разные вещи, по-моему.


С яслей депрессия? Смешно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я смотрю, хотя почти все официальные "скептики" с БФ ушли, их ещё немало тут осталось).


Это про кого?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> С яслей депрессия? Смешно.


Разочарование в Сансаре с ясельного возраста? Смешно!

----------


## Neroli

> С самого раннего детства испытывала тошноту от жизни. В совсем несознательном возрасте пыталась покончить с собой. Если у вас не так - вам повезло. Это две разные группы и, одна, никогда не поймет другую. Но еще раз повторяю - вам повезло


Ничего мне не повезло. Я однажды из одной группы (похожей на вашу) шагнула в другую. А надо было наоборот.((

----------


## Эделизи

> Ничего мне не повезло. Я однажды из одной группы (похожей на вашу) шагнула в другую. А надо было наоборот.((


Честно, не поняла

----------


## Нико

> Разочарование в Сансаре с ясельного возраста? Смешно!


Довольно не смешно. Пичальная правда это.

----------


## Neroli

> Честно, не поняла


Я была депрессивной и суицидальной. Особенно в детстве. И вапще не понимала "что я здесь делаю" и "зачем все это". Я и теперь не понимаю, но мне стало нравится.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2014), Кузьмич (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

Эээ..Зависит от того, что ты под сансарой понимаешь.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.06.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Разочарование в Сансаре с ясельного возраста? Смешно!


Прекрасный Аурум. Вот помнится мне с ясельного возраста, когда мы на горшках напереногки елозили  по голубому кафелю. И как после этого я в полных коричневых колготках ходила. И платье мое с яичницей. И то как я вцепляалась в последнее дерево, когда мать меня в садик несла или вела. Ранетка.

----------


## Эделизи

> Я была депрессивной и суицидальной. Особенно в детстве. И вапще не понимала "что я здесь делаю" и "зачем все это". Я и теперь не понимаю, но мне стало нравится.


Дети дают смысл жизни

----------


## Neroli

> Эээ..Зависит от того, что ты под сансарой понимаешь.


Лучше расскажи в чем именно ты разочаровалась? Если такое случилось, конечно.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну если не нравится высказывание из садханы Ваджракилаи, то что еще можно сказать 
> В принципе подобное говорил и Нагарджуна. И Асанга, если памят ьне изменяет. Флудерами значит были


Не переводите стрелки)) Я про ваш личный опыт спрашивала. Или вы Нагарджуна?

----------


## Neroli

> Дети дают смысл жизни


Бедные дети, что являются единственными смыслами жизни своих родителей.

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2014), Кузьмич (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Смысл не в том, чтобы разочароваться. А зная все плюсы и минусы этого мира - отпустить.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (06.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Смысл не в том, чтобы разочароваться. А зная все плюсы и минусы этого мира - отпустить.


А расскажите, что значит "отпустить"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не переводите стрелки)) Я про ваш личный опыт спрашивала. Или вы Нагарджуна?


Неееее. Вы не спрашивали лично про мой опыт  :Smilie:  Так что не переводите стрелки.
Но если говорить про мой опыт, то просто иногда стоит расслабиться когда всё рушится. Дать всему происходить.
И это опять сведется к той фразе, что написал  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А расскажите, что значит "отпустить"?


Дать всему происходить. Без цепляния и отталкивания. Без разделения на я и другое. Без цепляния за три времени. Без цепляния за хорошее и плохое. Без надежд и опасений

----------

Aion (07.06.2014), Neroli (06.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Богдан Б (07.06.2014), Вишаут (08.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Прекрасный Аурум. Вот помнится мне с ясельного возраста, когда мы на горшках напереногки елозили  по голубому кафелю. И как после этого я в полных коричневых колготках ходила. И платье мое с яичницей. И то как я вцепляалась в последнее дерево, когда мать меня в садик несла или вела. Ранетка.


Луноликая Эделизи! Бывают в жизни огорчения! Колготки в какашках - это, конечно, катастрофа и повод для расстройства. Но плохое настроение и уныние от сего факта, на мой взгляд, далеко не разочарование в Сансаре. Добрый человек - это не бодхисаттва, грустный и унылый человек - не разочаровавшийся в Сансаре.

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014), Карма Палджор (06.06.2014), Сергей Ч (06.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Лучше расскажи в чем именно ты разочаровалась? Если такое случилось, конечно.


Ох. Я самого начала не воспринимала этот мир.Разоровычаваться было не в чем. Пессимистом я стала уже позже.

----------


## Нико

> Дети дают смысл жизни


До поры до времени. Самое ужасное -- когда дети умирают раньше родителей. Ну, а те поплачут и поедут на курорт "развеяться".

----------

Эделизи (06.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Лучше расскажи в чем именно ты разочаровалась? Если такое случилось, конечно.


Ну я в страдании и в штуках, которые приводят к страданиям. Прикидываются хорошими и полезными, важными и необходимыми, а потом приводят к страданиям только.
Ну типа гнева, тупости, неведения, ненависти, ревности, жадности, гордости, важности, привязанности, эгоцентризма и так далее там и в своих попытках за них уцепиться.

А ты про что?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А ты про что?


Наверное по то, что: 
1) Все ЖС стремятся к счастью.
2) В сансаре счастья нет. (а есть покой и воля)))
про 2)

----------


## Эделизи

> Луноликая Эделизи! Бывают в жизни огорчения! Колготки в какашках - это, конечно, катастрофа и повод для расстройства. Но плохое настроение и уныние от сего факта, на мой взгляд, далеко не разочарование в Сансаре. Добрый человек - это не бодхисаттва, грустный и унылый человек - не разочаровавшийся в Сансаре.


Прекрасноликий Аурум,  этот пример я привела только для  того, чтобы показать, Вам, сиятельнейшему, что я помню про ясли. Засим завершаю дозволенные речи.

----------

Аурум (06.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> погружаться, погружаться, погружаться. и так до дна  до дна своего ума


Дна нет. Ум бездонен.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное по то, что: 
> 1) Все ЖС стремятся к счастью.
> 2) В сансаре счастья нет. (а есть покой и воля)))
> про 2)


Это если считать ее совсем уж реальной. Но дальше своего восприятия в обычном случае - не продвинуться. И работать надо с восприятием. То есть устранять лишнее из привычек в своем уме. Тогда и отпустит

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дна нет. Ум бездонен.


Ни дна, ни покрышки. Ни света ,ни тьмы. Ни очищения, ни загрязнения  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.06.2014), Эделизи (06.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Практикуют люди для разного. Порой, даже в большинстве случаев, это просто приятно, как прием обезболивающего или транквилизатора.
Но окончательный успех практики зависит от степени разочарованности в сансаре, которая у всех разная.
Наверное как-то так

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Наверное по то, что: 
> 1) Все ЖС стремятся к счастью.
> 2) В сансаре счастья нет. (а есть покой и воля)))
> про 2)


Ну я про то, что сансара это не жизнь, а состояние ума во время этой жизни. Вот в жизни я не разочаровалась, а в "жизни в неведении" я разочаровалась ( ну если так все "штуки" округлить до неведения ).
И да, про 1, про то что в страдании нет ни смысла, ни необходимости, ни фатальности.

А тебе что стало нравиться тупить? :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы разочаровались в сансаре?


Если говорить более точно, то сансара – это неразрывная цепь комбинаций пяти совокупностей (скандх), которые непостоянны, страдательны и безличны (анатта). Именно по отношению к скандхам и следует ослаблять привязанность (упадану). Но в простонародии сансарой зачастую называют обычную мирскую жизнь.) Отсюда и стереотип о несовместимости буддизма с простыми человеческими радостями.) Будда ведь не отрицает счастья в жизни, говоря, что в ней есть страдание. Напротив, он признает разные виды счастья, как материального, так и духовного, для мирян, равно как и для монахов. Но все они включены в дуккха. Заметим, что непосредственно использовано слово дуккха. Это является дуккха не потому, что там есть "страдание" в обычном смысле слова, но поскольку "все, что непостоянно, есть дуккха".
Понятно, что только Арьи напрямую видят неотъемлемые три характеристики (трилакшана) скандх - дуккха, аничча, анатта, и потому разочарование в сансаре у них можно сказать естественное. Но в этом случае слово «раз-очарование»  буквально означает «Освобождение от чар (Иллюзий)», то есть не несет какого-то негативного смысла, а напротив. Это не имеет ничего общего с разного рода депрессивными расстройствами, потерей всякого интереса к жизни, разочаровании и т.д., которое по ошибке принимают за отречение..)




> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Практика буддизма начинается с развития Правильных взглядов (понимания Четырех Благородных Истин). Правильные воззрения (самма-диттхи) можно также перевести как «правильное видение» или «правильное понимание». Это правильный способ рассмотрения жизни, природы и мира – такими, какие они и есть на самом деле. Этот фактор пути служит тому, чтобы понять, как устроена реальность. Для новичка этот фактор выступает в качестве рассуждения. Он объясняет причины существования человека, страдания, болезни, старения, смерти, существования жажды, злобы, невежества. То есть первостепенной задачей является развитие мудрости, от которой будет зависить в т.ч. и правильное отречение.

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Богдан Б (07.06.2014), Кузьмич (07.06.2014), Лайммилл (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014), Юй Кан (06.06.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ни дна, ни покрышки. Ни света ,ни тьмы. Ни очищения, ни загрязнения


На самом деле я сначала думал, что есть некий предел, дальше которого нельзя. У меня есть друг, который немного сошел с ума и сидит на тяжелых таблетках много лет. очень плохо спит и плохо себя чувствует. Хотя раньше был простым работягой, жил с женой , работал, интересовался буддизмом, ездил на машине. Когда он стал себя чувствовать плохо, я как-то пытался его прибодрить, говорил, что  пока идет ухудшение, потом достигнешь дна, оттолкнешься и пойдешь вверх, потом всплывешь и все будет нормально. Что болезнь временная и в потенциале ты нормальный. Он долго меня слушал  и потом как-то очень правдиво  сказал, что нет никакого дна, не от чего оттолкнуться, падать можно бесконечно... в словах был реальный опыт человека, который заглянул в бездну, я после этого притих и задумался над этими словами, возразить было нечем

----------


## Neroli

> А тебе что стало нравиться тупить?


Да. Мне вообще чета стало все нравиться))

----------

ullu (06.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Хос (06.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

из личного опыта:
когда меня принесли из роддома, к нам приехали друзья семьи, отметить рождение. Дитё вынесли на всеобщее обозрение и тётка, которая держала на руках заявила: 
- Пришли гости глодать кости, и я понял: что-то здесь не то. В 3 года вывезли в деревню, где жил наш дед, по вечерам дед ставил мышеловки, утром выбрасывал прибитых мышей за забор. Эту мышиную кучу я как-то сентиментально оценивал, но не понимал - чем могу исправить ситуацию (дед и вся родня считали происходящее нормальным). Оживить их не получалось, поэтому набивал карманы курточки мышиными трупами с перебитыми спинами, таскал за сарайку и там скалдывал, в карманах постоянно была эта кровавая каша с мышиными кишками и дерьмом, ну перед едой руки мыл, чтоб избежать конфликтов. Позднее в жизни случались ещё события, возвращающие к этим детским воспоминаниям. Так до сутры Запуска колеса Дхармы и последовавшей за ней практики

отредактировал, про чары в 47 посте

----------


## ullu

> Да. Мне вообще чета стало все нравится))


Ну чего прям и ненавидеть кого-то тоже что ли нравится? Мне что-то это само по себе так утомительно и неприятно, да ещё и от остального всего удовольствие мешает получать.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну чего прям и ненавидеть кого-то тоже что ли нравится?


Да я ненавидеть то толком не умею. Так, позлюсь минут пять, смотрю - простила уже))

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> А расскажите, что значит "отпустить"?


Тогда мне вам придётся пересказывать всю буддийскую теорию.  :Smilie:  Помните, Будда учил: "Здравый смысл - половина Просветления"? Так вот, вот мы, буддисты, в начале учимся отсекать негатив и получать удовольствие, потом получаем удовольствие, со временем разочаровываемся в удовольствии, и уже, разочаровавшись, глядим на мир и себя здраво. Не только с позиции "мне нравится/не нравится". Дальше мы понимаем корень всех страданий, постепенно отказываемся от различных вещей и явлений, без которых раньше не могли и подумать обойтись, в конце-конов, понимаем, что на самом деле, нет "Я", нет личности. И со временем, когда придёт время исчезнуть и телу, спокойно уходим.

----------

Neroli (06.06.2014), Алик (08.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Так вот, вот мы, буддисты, в начале учимся отсекать негатив и получать удовольствие, потом получаем удовольствие, со временем *разочаровываемся в удовольствии, и уже, разочаровавшись*, глядим на мир и себя здраво.


Значит все-таки разочарование входит в процесс "отпускания"?

----------


## ullu

> Да я ненавидеть то толком не умею. Так, позлюсь минут пять, смотрю - простила уже))


А привязываться? :Smilie:  ну или тупить там )

----------


## Нико

> А привязываться? ну или тупить там )


А привязываться и тупить -- это всем известная штука.

----------


## Neroli

> А привязываться? ну или тупить там )


Привязываться нравится)) Потом не нравится))

----------


## Наванг

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


"А ежели поймёшь,что сансара-нирвана,то всяка печаль пройдёт."Б.Г.

----------


## ullu

> А привязываться и тупить -- это всем известная штука.


Какая? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

мне кажется нужен на форуме смайлер такой, который напряженно думает и нифига, и что б глаза такие большие и жалостливые )

----------

Кузьмич (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Привязываться нравится)) Потом не нравится))


Ну вот когда не нравится, то разочаровываешься же , нет? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Значит все-таки разочарование входит в процесс "отпускания"?


Да, это как раз такой весёлый момент, когда понимаешь, что радость и гадость - по сути - тождественны. Радость становиться гадостью, а гадость радостью только от перемены нашей точки зрения. А разочарование - это такой инструмент, который "уравнивает" вещь или явление. Вы видите положительные и отрицательные стороны. И так, по отношению к себе и к миру.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну вот когда не нравится, то разочаровываешься же , нет?


Да вот что-то как-то нет((

Напряженно думаю и нифига))

----------


## ullu

> Да вот что-то как-то нет((
> 
> Напряженно думаю и нифига))


Ну что-то с привязанностями да, с ними сложновато это. У меня то с ненавистью все в порядке, поэтому с одной стороны это стремно ( гореть мне в аду  :Smilie:  ) а с другой стороны это профит такой дает, потому что ненависть сама по себе неприятная и от нее хочется отделаться, ну и на ней отлично тренироваться в распознавании того как затуманиваясь ей создаешь себе страдания. А потом это уже можно на привязанность переносить, но все равно с привязанностью как-то сложно, она же приятная в начале и её значительно сильнее, чем ненависть, хочется оправдать. 
Но в этих оправдываниях я тоже разочаровалась вот.

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014)

----------


## Коре

> На самом деле я сначала думал, что есть некий предел, дальше которого нельзя. У меня есть друг, который немного сошел с ума и сидит на тяжелых таблетках много лет. очень плохо спит и плохо себя чувствует. Хотя раньше был простым работягой, жил с женой , работал, интересовался буддизмом, ездил на машине. Когда он стал себя чувствовать плохо, я как-то пытался его прибодрить, говорил, что  пока идет ухудшение, потом достигнешь дна, оттолкнешься и пойдешь вверх, потом всплывешь и все будет нормально. Что болезнь временная и в потенциале ты нормальный. Он долго меня слушал  и потом как-то очень правдиво  сказал, что нет никакого дна, не от чего оттолкнуться, падать можно бесконечно... в словах был реальный опыт человека, который заглянул в бездну, я после этого притих и задумался над этими словами, возразить было нечем


А как это - "немного сошел с ума"? Я так понял он все-таки адекватно мог с вами общаться, вести диалог. В чем же тогда заключалось сумасшествие?

----------


## ullu

> А как это - "немного сошел с ума"? Я так понял он все-таки адекватно мог с вами общаться, вести диалог. В чем же тогда заключалось сумасшествие?


У меня был друг шизофреник, у них периодами помутнения происходят, и в те периоды когда у них прояснение, они понимают что с ними что-то не так и они не могут это контролировать, и сильно страдают.

----------

Коре (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На самом деле я сначала думал, что есть некий предел, дальше которого нельзя.


Предел появляется тогда, когда становятся видны собственные заморочки в восприятии. Опоры вовне нет. Внутри ее тоже не найти. И если убрать надежду или страх или цепляние за реальность или отсутствие таковой, то становится намного проще. Если память не изменяет, то была подобная история про Миларепу и демонов в пещере.

----------


## Кузьмич

Будды разочарованы. Остальные очарованы.

Если какашки в колготках, значит, колготки в какашках.  Каков урок! И сансара полна ими, только лови.
Просто надо расслабиться. Или напрячься, кому как.

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будды разочарованы. Остальные очарованы.
> Одна говорит про какашки в колготках, другой - про колготки в какашках. А ведь суть - одно! и тоже событие!! Каков урок! И сансара полна ими, только лови.
> Просто надо расслабиться. Или напрячься, кому как.


Будды не разочарованы. Остальные в раздумьях.
Что посмеешь, то и пожмешь  :Smilie: 
ля-ля-ля

----------

Кузьмич (07.06.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Я с сансарой....сожительствую. Как собака с банкой на хвосте. Я в ней не разочарована, она мне просто кажется чем-то параллельным, и уже вижу вокруг только ее, родимую. 

Вот поэтому иду и покупаю себе красные лаковые туфли на шпильке и щеголяю. И потешаюсь, что нет у меня привязанности к этим туфлям ни на грош, а просто красный - красиво, вай нот?

Потому как не боюсь я ее. Это данность. С одной стороны все занимаются хренью, а с другой стороны у них природа будды, и рано или поздно они просветлятся.  

Короче, это даже нельзя назвать разочарованием. А удрученность пришла лет 20 назад, оттого и буддизмом начала заниматься. Но раз есть средство......Это просто грабли, на которые стараешься не наступить хоть раз из десяти.....а так хочется побыстрее достичь недвойственного восприятия....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Короче, это даже нельзя назвать разочарованием. Это просто грабли, на которые стараешься не наступить хоть раз из десяти.....


а ночью выходят на поля хитрые китайцы и раскладывают сокрвоенные боевые грабли  :Smilie:  И утром бежим по полям  :Smilie: 

Не выдержал. Право слово - веселая тема. забористая  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Лично я ни в чём не разочаровался.Но я точно знаю,что каждого ждёт смерть.Надо что то делать с этим.Не так ли?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Лично я ни в чём не разочаровался.Но я точно знаю,что каждого ждёт смерть.Надо что то делать с этим.Не так ли?

----------

Богдан Б (07.06.2014), Наванг (07.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


у меня разочарование начало появляться еще до практики, в виде депрессии (понимании бессмысленности всего). А с началом практики, особенно на ретритах випассаны, оно углубляется. Учишься все отпускать, не цепляться, осознаешь, что счастья это все равно не приносит. И появляется ясное понимание куда и зачем двигаться. Так что, думаю, кто еще не разочаровался, попробуйте ретрит випассаны, разочарование(в том числе) гарантировано (если не сбежите) :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yME9VC1201I

----------

Антон Соносон (07.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> А расскажите, что значит "отпустить"?


Отпустить -это перестать держаться, цепляться, привязываться, "let it go"
Сильные и старые привязки отбросить можно только в процессе долгой глубокой практики, ИМХО, когда ум переходит на другой уровень.
В обычном состоянии ум  будет изворачиваться и очень сопротивляться этому.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> В обычном состоянии ум  будет изворачиваться и очень сопротивляться этому.


Кстати, да, желание всё бросить и вернуться к своей "нормальной" жизни будет преследовать практически постоянно. Это естественно. Человек склонен выбирать то, что ему привычнее.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Дети дают смысл жизни


Как так? Ведь они тоже умрут как и все мы.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А зачем разочарование?Если тхеравада-это мазохизм,то зачем такое учение.Учение Будды-это Радость!!!





> Достаточно индульгировать .А где вы хотите быть?В небытие?Очень занимательно)))Возможно Будда и говорил для тупых шраваков,что нужно освободиться от своей тупости и ограниченности,но для нормальных он предстал на пиру в окружении красивых женщин.


в Махаяне Вы можете радоваться добродетелям простых и благородных существ. Сомневаюсь, что при получении общего представления о сансаре и анализе этой ситуации относительно количества добродетели в большинстве действий большинства живых существ у Вас останется большое количество поводов для радости
То, что Вы позволяете себе оскорблять буддиста, Тхеравадина - также не является радостным событием и только увеличивает общую массу сансарной мерзости

----------

AlexТ (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я в ней каждый раз разочаровываюсь. Начинаю практиковать, всё становится хорошо-хорошо, и тогда я снова очаровываюсь.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Аурум (07.06.2014), Кузьмич (11.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.06.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С яслей депрессия? Смешно.


Что смешного. Врождённые неполадки с дофаминорецепторами вполне могут быть.

----------

Аурум (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора!


Назвать разочарованием будет не совсем верно, для меня просто потеряли смысл эта мышиная возня, нет желания страдать и нет желания счастья то есть положительной эмоции, не хочу ни страдания ни удовлетворения.
Вот например вы играете в компьютерную игру, не можете выиграеть-страдание, выигрываете -удовлетворение. Я же смотрю на все это и говорю а зачем играть вообще. 
Второе. Игра для игрока имеет смысл только в одном случае- чередование результата. Чтобы вам было понятнее, если например игра будет такой что ее невозможно пройти и вы это знаете, игрок бросит игру, или наоборот представьте что все достижения в игре уже у вас есть, режим бога, нет даже возможности проиграть, вы тут же бросите эту игру. интерес потерян, все. Так же и у меня, можете считеть что я потерял интерес. Как уже упоминали, остановите, я выйду  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

А что значит "разочароваться в Сансаре"? Если Сансара- это музыка,литература,живопись,а главное люди,то  я скорее всего очарована останусь до конца жизни, боюсь. :Frown:

----------


## Thaitali

> А что значит "разочароваться в Сансаре"? Если Сансара- это музыка,литература,живопись,др. виды искусства, а главное люди,то  я под "впечатлением " наверно останусь до конца жизни, боюсь.


в моем понимании - разочароваться, значит понять, что это приносит только временное удовольствие\наслаждение. А потом снова возникнет страдание, а затем жажда удовольствия - хочу еще и побольше. И так далее, замкнутый круг. Если не перестать цепляться, привязываться к этому, то нет возможности выйти за пределы сансары и испытать счастье Ниббаны. Не всем это, конечно, надо, только тем, кто реально устал от сансары :Smilie: 
А искусство и люди -да, мы живем в этом мире, но можно это делать осознанно, не привязываясь и не в поиске постоянных удовольствий, что всегда заканчивается страданием.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Алик (08.06.2014), Альбина (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> . И так далее, замкнутый круг. Если не перестать цепляться, привязываться к этому, то нет возможности выйти за пределы сансары и испытать счастье Ниббаны. Не всем это, конечно, надо, только тем, кто реально устал от сансары


Счастье Ниббаны в чем оно? Если нет никаких ощущений или понятий, чемут там быть счастю или несчастью.
Вот для последователей ИХ вполне ясное определение- блаженство, ощущение любви, эйфория и тд в Раю, там есть тела и есть чему получать блаженство.
А в Ниббане даже тела нет и нет концепции того кто получает.

----------


## Aion

> Счастье Ниббаны в чем оно?


В покое.

----------

Кузьмич (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> В покое.


Это как отдых на пляже у моря?

----------


## Aion

> Это как отдых на пляже у моря?






> Представьте себе, какая была бы тишина, если бы люди говорили только то, что знают.
> 
> *Карел Чапек*

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Вишаут (07.06.2014), Кузьмич (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Счастье Ниббаны в чем оно?


имеется ввиду счастье достижения Ниббаны или соприкосновения с ней на какое-то мгновение

----------


## Алексей Л

> имеется ввиду счастье достижения Ниббаны или соприкосновения с ней на какое-то мгновение


Боюсь что понимание того что дотигать было нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

А че никто не возражает, забыли что у Будды есть тела тоже, одно из них так называемое тело блаженства, может есть счастье-то?

----------


## Йен

Можно разочароваться в чувственных удовольствиях, когда познаешь более тонкое, войдя в первую джхану )

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Ануруддха (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А че никто не возражает, забыли что у Будды есть тела тоже, одно из них так называемое тело блаженства, может есть счастье-то?


Насет того что оно связан особственно с блаженством.... это несколько сомнительно.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А как это - "немного сошел с ума"? Я так понял он все-таки адекватно мог с вами общаться, вести диалог. В чем же тогда заключалось сумасшествие?


Да, что-то осталось нормального. Почему-то по отношении ко мне он всегда вел нормально. А в целом были большие срывы, галлюцинации, расстройства сна.

----------

Коре (07.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Познавший истину видит, что ни стремлением, ни избеганием, ни безразличием не освободиться.
Разочарование в сансаре таково лишь, что она ни одним своим элементом не вызывает ни влечения, ни страха, ни глупости.

----------

Aliona (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> ...но все равно с привязанностью как-то сложно, она же приятная в начале и её значительно сильнее, чем ненависть, хочется оправдать. 
> Но в этих оправдываниях я тоже разочаровалась вот.


Дело не в оправданиях, а в том, что хочется еще))
Это почему-то так приятно, что как бы не было потом больно, все что приходит в голову: "оно того стоило".

С негативными эмоциями, типа ненависти, гнева, неприязни и т.д. совсем не так, от них как раз хочется держаться подальше, и ум готов работать и тогда все хоть как-то получается.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Сергей Хос (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Насет того что оно связан особственно с блаженством.... это несколько сомнительно.


Счастье это активность ума, в каждый момент времени тело посылает сигналы о внешенм состоянии а ум решает счастье это или страдание, например два разных человеа реагируют по-разному на одно и то же воздействие. С другой стороны чем меньше омрачений тем больше счастья, так поднимаясь от адов к небесам это тоже видно. Значит ли это что полностью освободившись от омрачений ум полностью счастлив? или счастье это просто свойство здорового ума?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Счастье это активность ума, в каждый момент времени тело посылает сигналы о внешенм состоянии а ум решает счастье это или страдание, например два разных человеа реагируют по-разному на одно и то же воздействие. С другой стороны чем меньше омрачений тем больше счастья, так поднимаясь от адов к небесам это тоже видно. Значит ли это что полностью освободившись от омрачений ум полностью счастлив? или счастье это просто свойство здорового ума?


Чем меньше омрачений, тем меньше омрачений. Вдобавок вы говорите про явн ообусловленное преживание счастья. А оно всего лишь свойство здорового ума. К собственно просветлению это не особо имеет отношение

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> или счастье это просто свойство здорового ума?


 Для начала надо разобраться, что такое счастье, невозмутимость и освобождение ) 

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Для начала надо разобраться, что такое счастье, невозмутимость и освобождение ) 
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Осталось только уточнить является ли освобождённый от жажды, освобождённый от злобы, освобождённый от невежества собственно буддовостью

----------


## Йен

> Счастье Ниббаны в чем оно? Если нет никаких ощущений или понятий, чемут там быть счастю или несчастью.
> Вот для последователей ИХ вполне ясное определение- блаженство, ощущение любви, эйфория и тд в Раю, там есть тела и есть чему получать блаженство.
> А в Ниббане даже тела нет и нет концепции того кто получает.


В ПК есть объяснение Сарипутты, почему Ниббана приятна:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Осталось только уточнить является ли освобождённый от жажды, освобождённый от злобы, освобождённый от невежества собственно буддовостью


Не является. Это состояние архатства, но не будды. А счастье, как мне часто повторяли на лекциях, определяется как отсутствие страдания и неудовлетворённости. ))))

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Осталось только уточнить является ли освобождённый от жажды, освобождённый от злобы, освобождённый от невежества собственно буддовостью


Полное прекращение невежества возможно только по достижении буддовости. Так что является.)

Есть три типа состояния Будды: 1). Самма Самбудда, который достигает полного Пробуждения своими собственными силами; 2). Паччекабудда, который также самостоятельно достигает Пробуждения, но качества которого уступают Самма Самбудде и он не учит других; и 3). Савака Будда, который достиг Пробуждения, практикуя учение Будды. Достижение Ниббаны у всех трёх типов аналогично, все они Архаты. Разница только в том, что Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.

----------

Йен (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Полное прекращение невежества возможно только по достижении буддовости. Так что является.)
> 
> Есть три типа состояния Будды: 1). Самма Самбудда, который достигает полного Пробуждения своими собственными силами; 2). Паччекабудда, который также самостоятельно достигает Пробуждения, но качества которого уступают Самма Самбудде и он не учит других; и 3). Савака Будда, который достиг Пробуждения, практикуя учение Будды. Достижение Ниббаны у всех трёх типов аналогично, все они Архаты. Разница только в том, что Самма Самбудда имеет гораздо больше выдающихся качеств и способностей, чем другие два.


Это понятно что у вас каждый будда через одного, только радужного тела почему-то нет
(насчет буддовости зайду попозже)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это понятно что у вас каждый будда через одного, только радужного тела почему-то нет
> (насчет буддовости зайду попозже)


 В отличии от вас, Будда (Самма-сам-будда или "В совершенстве пробудившийся") у нас как раз таки один, нет и не было ему равных. Следующим будет Будда Майтрея. А вот достигших пробуждения действительно может быть больше, с радужными телами или без.)

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Дело не в оправданиях, а в том, что хочется еще))
> Это почему-то так приятно, что как бы не было потом больно, все что приходит в голову: "оно того стоило".


ну да, конечно хочется еще и побольше, кажется-вот оно счастье. А все закончилось - и пришла боль и страдания. Так и живем, в вечном круговороте :Smilie:   Жажда удовольствий, гнев (если сразу  не получается следующего удовольствия), неведение - основные омрачения ума

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, да, желание всё бросить и вернуться к своей "нормальной" жизни будет преследовать практически постоянно. Это естественно. Человек склонен выбирать то, что ему привычнее.


Как это? Что бросить?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вы разочаровались в сансаре?


Нет. Такой задачи не ставил.




> Если не разочаровались то зачем вы практикуете?


Чтобы жилось легче и беззаботней.




> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Лично мне хотелось бы научиться некоторым образом отстраняться от мыслей (желаний), чтобы затем, по желанию, "отпускать" ненужные и удерживать нужные.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сомневаюсь, что при получении общего представления о сансаре и анализе этой ситуации относительно количества добродетели в большинстве действий большинства живых существ у Вас останется большое количество поводов для радости


О эта разочарованность! О эти муки сансары! О эта удрученность! Так и вижу толпы буддийских учителей, непрерывно исторгающих водопады слез над ее страданиями и непрестанно скорбящих из-за мук всех живых существ (наших добрых матерей!):



*Чоки Нима Ринпоче*



*Чога Ринпоче*



*ЕС Далай-лама 14-й*



*ЕС Кармапа 16-й*



*ЕС Кармапа 17-й*



*ЕС Сакья Тридзин 41-й*



*Калу Ринпоче*



*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче*



*Намкай Норбу Ринпоче*



*Лама Оле Нидал*

***

У меня тут с годами выработался следующий подход. Чем важнее, надутее, "скорбнее" и неприступнее выглядит человек, занявший учительское кресло или трон - тем дальше от него необходимо держаться!

Ну а если человек в состоянии непрерывно радоваться самому факту, что сансара тождественна нирване и способен вести себя, словно ребенок (не оценивающий ситуацию с позиции ментальных двойственных умопостроений: "хорошо" - "плохо" и т.п.) - тем больше доверия к нему и его наставлениям испытываешь.

Ну а кто желает "разочаровываться", "страдать" и скорбеть - ваше личное дело. Кто ж мешает-то?  :Smilie:

----------

Aliona (07.06.2014), Lion Miller (07.06.2014), Pema Sonam (08.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Нико (07.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2014), Ридонлиев (12.06.2014), Сергей Хос (07.06.2014), Эделизи (02.08.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Ну, тут действительно важно, что понимать под "сансарой"  :Smilie:  

Я вот понимаю под "сансарой" отрицание самого факта возможности возникновения страдания. Это когда тебя обидели или что-то пошло не так, как ты хотел, а у тебя, типа, мания величия: "Ну, как со мной, могло произойти такое". Тут человек впадает в ступор, клёши делают своё дело, и начинается реальное "страдание, вызванное страданием"  :Smilie:  Вот, и эта схема работает постоянно, на протяжении всей моей не такой уж и длинной жизни  :Smilie:  И я верю, что так будет всегда, такая уж склонность у человека, создавать проблемы из проблем, ведясь на клёши. Верю, что сколько бы я не рождался человеком, или ещё кем, то эта тенденция всегда будет.

А Дхарма помогает трезво смотреть на вещи: 1ая благородная - "шит хаппенс", уже хорошо, "тонглен" - "шит хаппенс не только со мной", а любимая Дхарма от Шантидевы - 
"К чему печалиться,
Если все можно еще поправить?
И к чему печалиться,
Если ничего уже поправить нельзя?"

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Еще несколько документальных свидетельств вселенской скорби учителей:



*Семейство Нидалов*



*Цечу Ринпоче*



*Палден Шераб и Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче*



*Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче* _(сдается мне, что Ургьен Тулку реально пустил слезу... но от смеха)_

***

_(Короче говоря, всё это невероятно ужасно - поэтому я ежедневно плачу в унисон вместе с ними!)_

----------

Aliona (07.06.2014), Lion Miller (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

Там, правда, геше Лангри Тхангпа один был, "хмуролицым называли". Улыбнулся, говорят, всего два раза за всю жизнь. Один раз хохотал из-за мышей. Второй раз -- не знаю, когда. Но 8 строф -- несомненно, сильный труд.

----------

ullu (07.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Полностью отрешившись от забот о своем теле и самой жизни,
Практикуй медитацию освоения высшего покоя пустоты.
Ум, овладевший усердием и высшим усердием,
Стремится к уединению, подобно лесному зверю.

Самадхираджа-сутра

(только что попалось в переводе, как раз в тему))))

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Pema Sonam (08.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Дело не в оправданиях, а в том, что хочется еще))
> Это почему-то так приятно, что как бы не было потом больно, все что приходит в голову: "оно того стоило".


А в голову не приходит - как бы так вот сделать, чтобы и удовольсвтие получить и не страдать после этого ещё?

----------


## Vladiimir

> у меня разочарование начало появляться еще до практики, в виде депрессии (понимании бессмысленности всего).


Лично для меня "бессмысленность всего" является, скорее, утешающим и поднимающим настроение фактором.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014), Вишаут (03.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, друзья мои... Не помню - кто и когда на форуме доказывал, что Будда тоже крайне редко улыбался. Даже ссылку на сутру приводил.

Типа шнырял повсюду такой хмурый и всем вечно недовольный человек - постоянно отслеживал нарушения обетов и прочих обязательств учениками, сотнями создавал многочисленные правила поведения и назидал-назидал-назидал...  :Smilie:  

Никто не может соответствующую сутру процитировать?

----------


## Neroli

> А в голову не приходит - как бы так вот сделать, чтобы и удовольсвтие получить и не страдать после этого ещё?


Ну конечно приходит))
Только я не понимаю как это возможно. Когда действительно не привязываешься, то и удовольствие то так себе...

----------


## Neroli

> Лично для меня "бессмысленность всего" является, скорее, утешающим и поднимающим настроение фактором.


А меня бессмысленность удручает.

----------

Vladiimir (07.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Лично для меня "бессмысленность всего" является, скорее, утешающим и поднимающим настроение фактором.


меня эта "бессмысленность" загоняла в еще большую депрессию, зачем жить тогда, пробовала разные пути.
Ну, а когда нашла свой путь, тогда да - это утешает  и придает спокойствие в определенные моменты, все равно все изменится

----------

Vladiimir (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А меня бессмысленность удручает.


А ведь должна веселить, как всякая клоунада ))))

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Vladiimir (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Кузьмич (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А меня бессмысленность удручает.


Для меня, кажется, это открывает перспективы легче относиться к окружающему миру, ничем не грузиться, никакими "смыслами".

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Как это? Что бросить?


Множество людей, которых я знаю, предпочитают не заморачиваться на проблемах, а поскольку ежедневная практика - ежедневные проблемы, переоценка ценностей и разочарование, эти люди предпочтут бросить практику.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Кстати, друзья мои... Не помню - кто и когда на форуме доказывал, что Будда тоже крайне редко улыбался. Даже ссылку на сутру приводил.
> 
> Типа шнырял повсюду такой хмурый и всем вечно недовольный человек - постоянно отслеживал нарушения обетов и прочих обязательств учениками, сотнями создавал многочисленные правила поведения и назидал-назидал-назидал...  
> 
> Никто не может соответствующую сутру процитировать?



Татхагаты никогда не улыбаются без причины (с) Гхатикара сутта

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...tta-yu-kan.htm

----------

Eternal Jew (07.06.2014), Алексей Л (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Татхагаты никогда не улыбаются без причины (с) Гхатикара сутта


А-а-а, это очень хорошо. Спасибо. Значит, если есть причина, все ж таки улыбаются:

----------


## Бо

Разочаровался очень давно. Именно по этому стал искать ответы на вопросы и пришел к Дхарме.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ну конечно приходит))
> Только я не понимаю как это возможно. Когда действительно не привязываешься, то и удовольствие то так себе...


А я и не знаю, у меня как-то наоброт.

----------


## Алексей Л

> В отличии от вас, Будда (Самма-сам-будда или "В совершенстве пробудившийся") у нас как раз таки один, нет и не было ему равных. Следующим будет Будда Майтрея. А вот достигших пробуждения действительно может быть больше, с радужными телами или без.)


Существует высшая реализация через физическое тело- Нирманокаю (такова реализация Шакъямуни) и в Тхераваде ее никто не повторил, верно. Реализация радужного тела происходит на уровне форменного тела- Самбхогокая, не видима обычным людям но такое тело существует гораздо дольше физического. По степени реализации они равны. 

Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление, так как страсти уничтожены они уже не перерождаются.
Однако в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями, нет аспекта Будды- бодхичиты, нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением), нет выхода за пределы пустотности (нет такой практики) а так же практики неучения.

----------


## ullu

> Множество людей, которых я знаю, предпочитают не заморачиваться на проблемах, а поскольку ежедневная практика - ежедневные проблемы, переоценка ценностей и разочарование, эти люди предпочтут бросить практику.


И как можно захотеть вернуться в то, в чем разочаровался то?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Существует высшая реализация через физическое тело- Нирманокаю (такова реализация Шакъямуни) и в Тхераваде ее никто не повторил, верно.


Откуда Вы знаете? )




> Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление, так как страсти уничтожены они уже не перерождаются.
> Однако в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями, нет аспекта Будды- бодхичиты, нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением), нет выхода за пределы пустотности (нет такой практики) а так же практики неучения


Всё что вы написали относится к тому, что зовется хинаяной. Никакого отношения к тхераваде это не имеет. Это ошибка современных переводчиков, заменять слово хинаяна, которое встречается в махаянских текстах, словом тхеравада, якобы из соображение политкорректности.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> И как можно захотеть вернуться в то, в чем разочаровался то?


Шутка в том, что для таких людей разочарование, связанное с практикой, сильнее, чем разочарования, связанные с жизнью до практики. Здесь ещё есть фактор того, что люди ждут быстрых результатов, моментального Просветления.

----------

Thaitali (07.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, друзья мои... Не помню - кто и когда на форуме доказывал, что Будда тоже крайне редко улыбался. Даже ссылку на сутру приводил.
> 
> Типа шнырял повсюду такой хмурый и всем вечно недовольный человек - постоянно отслеживал нарушения обетов и прочих обязательств учениками, сотнями создавал многочисленные правила поведения и назидал-назидал-назидал...


Из того, что Будда редко улыбался вовсе не следует, что он был хмур и уж тем более чем-то недоволен.)

----------

ullu (07.06.2014), Юй Кан (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> *Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче* _(сдается мне, что Ургьен Тулку реально пустил слезу... но от смеха)_


жжешь  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  

почему вы решили что нужно плакать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Полностью отрешившись от забот о своем теле и самой жизни,
> Практикуй медитацию освоения высшего покоя пустоты.
> Ум, овладевший усердием и высшим усердием,
> Стремится к уединению, подобно лесному зверю.
> 
> Самадхираджа-сутра

----------

Алик (08.06.2014), Юй Кан (07.06.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Значит все-таки разочарование входит в процесс "отпускания"?


Отпускание- это сдача существованию... Это глубокий процесс, который может происходить годами с разными привязанностями. Это с одной стороны умирание", с другой освобождение. Когда полностью отпускается " ч-Л. Испытывается  чувство свободы.. Любое переживание , в том числе  чувство безнадежности, разочарования... Любое ...является  лишь " вашим" содержимым, когда постигается отсутствие "я" то все просто присутствует ... Больше " нет " вашего " содержимого или не вашего" Все становится очень просто... Легко .. , а потом   все больше исчезает деление на " я" и " то"..   Если практика не двигается в эту сторону.. А наоборот,,, то значит надо больше успокаивать ум ,развивать сосредоточение... Для того чтобы видеть  чем все на деле является.. Когда видишь, привязанность к видениям исчезает само собой... Не сразу , ни в момент.. Но те не менее..  Поэтому необходимо заниматься шаматхой и випашьяной. Стараться интересы и нужды других людей ставить выше своих, заботиться о каждом как о самом близком и дорогом человеке. Так вы переносите внимание с самого с себя на других, и на какое  то время ослабляете" хватку" эго.. И раскрываете свое " сердце..   Проблема человека в том , что он сильно сосредоточен на себе... И тем сильнее его омраченное состояние. И  еще " слова другого" того человека кто сам уже  прошел эти этапы, чей ум ясен и полон любви.  Кто одним своим присутствием  просветляет ваш ум.  С уважением.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Thaitali (07.06.2014), Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

??!

Мда-а-а...   "Со всем уважением" - можно не читать это вобще?

----------

Алексей Л (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Шутка в том, что для таких людей разочарование, связанное с практикой, сильнее, чем разочарования, связанные с жизнью до практики. Здесь ещё есть фактор того, что люди ждут быстрых результатов, моментального Просветления.


А не могли бы вы привести пример, какие у вас разочарования были, связанные с практикой?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Откуда Вы знаете? )


Из книги Кристалл и путь света:
А чтобы помочь тем, кто не имеет таких способностей, полностью реализовавшее существо может являться в обычном материальном теле так поступили, например, Гараб
Дордже и Будда Шакьямуни. Такое тело называется Нирманакайей.




> Всё что вы написали относится к тому, что зовется хинаяной. Никакого отношения к тхераваде это не имеет. Это ошибка современных переводчиков, заменять слово хинаяна, которое встречается в махаянских текстах, словом тхеравада, якобы из соображение политкорректности.


Я вообще не упоминал слова Хинаяна, если что-то не соответствует действительности- поправьте.

----------


## Алексей Л

> ??!
> 
> Мда-а-а...   "Со всем уважением" - можно не читать это вобще?


Думаете звучит как "вы все кaзлы"?

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> А не могли бы вы привести пример, какие у вас разочарования были, связанные с практикой?


Отсутствие быстрых результатов.  :Smilie:  Некоторые люди здесь наверняка помнят как я задавал вопросы о практике чод. Потом я понял бессмысленность этой затеи, не говоря уже о её опасности, и стал просто изучать и практиковать. Соль моего разочарования была в том, что тогда я быстро хотел избавиться от сильного душевного страдания, мучившего меня, чод тогда казался мне чудо-средством.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Из книги..


Понятно.)




> Я вообще не упоминал слова Хинаяна, если что-то не соответствует действительности- поправьте.


Ниже приведенные цитаты из вашего поста не соответствуют тхераваде:

_"Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление..
 ..в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями..
нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением)"_

Это типичное описание хинаяны, а не тхеравады.

----------


## Антончик

> Я была депрессивной и суицидальной. Особенно в детстве. И вапще не понимала "что я здесь делаю" и "зачем все это". Я и теперь не понимаю, но мне стало нравится.


Удовольствия и успехи в жизни тоже можно использовать для разочарования в сансаре. Только осознанности нужно много.
ИМХО

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> _"Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление..
>  ..в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями..
> нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением)"_
> 
> Это типичное описание хинаяны, а не тхеравады.


Хорошо, какова цель тхеравады, если не себя самого то кого?

----------


## ullu

> Отсутствие быстрых результатов.


О, точно, да, есть такая штука.
Но ведь после первых же результатов вы не захотите уже откатить все обратно?

----------


## Антончик

> Наверное по то, что: 
> 1) Все ЖС стремятся к счастью.
> 2) В сансаре счастья нет. (а есть покой и воля)))
> про 2)


Ну типа банально: счастье может и есть, но оно:
1. временное - когда-нибудь закончится
2. может являться причиной будущих страданий
3. неполноценное (почти всегда остаётся хоть небольшое количество дукхи - разница между состояниями - в "градусе накала" этой дукхи, от очень сильного, до очень тонкого)
4. часто для достижения маленького момента счастья нужно произвести много напряжных действий или просто перенести какие-то лишения, страдания или просто усилия приложить

То есть вопрос всепроникающей дукхи. При этом понятно что есть разные состояния, которые отличаются по приятности и неприятности. Разочарование в сансаре можно понимать как разочарование в том, что невозможно в сансаре полностью и навсегда избавиться даже от тончайшей дукхи. Если избавился навсегда и полностью - это нирвана уже. Поэтому можно разочарование понимать как выбор между этими двумя вариантами - сансарой с дукхой и нирваной без дукхи.
А для этого нужно созерцать, исследовать все эти темы связанные с дукхой, страданиями, наслаждениями, разными состояниями ума и т.д. То есть во первых осознанность, во вторых - размышления и исследования "по ламриму" по этой конкретной теме. В Ламриме Цонкапы там про это много и подробно есть например (я имею в виду есть направление для размышления и исследования).

----------

Neroli (07.06.2014), Thaitali (08.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Для меня, кажется, это открывает перспективы легче относиться к окружающему миру, ничем не грузиться, никакими "смыслами".


А какой смысл на работу, например, ходить? И жить вообще?

----------


## Йен

> Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление, так как страсти уничтожены они уже не перерождаются.
> Однако в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями, нет аспекта Будды- бодхичиты, нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением), нет выхода за пределы пустотности (нет такой практики) а так же практики неучения.


Самадхи - это не плод, а один из факторов Восьмеричного пути ) Самадхи обычно делят на четыре джханы, а далее идут четыре бесформенные сферы, после которых уже Ниббана.
По поводу "полного понимания пустотности", думаю, что  в вашей традиции какая-то другая терминология, из-за этого возникают нестыковки в понимании каких-то уровней )

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Последние слова,

Neroli, счастье в нирване есть, не как феномен а вообще блаженство для ума, так что никаких losing...

Я ухожу в практику, вернусь когда.. тогда и вернусь, пока!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хорошо, какова цель тхеравады, если не себя самого то кого?


Скажу одно, в тхераваде стоит цель достичь пробуждения, ниббаны, а вовсе не спасти себя самого. Это пудгалавада какая-то, а не тхеравада.))
В махаяне близкий к этому подход описан например в Ваджраччхедика праджня-парамита сутре :




> Благодатный говорил так: «В этом мире, Субхути, ступившие на стезю бодхисаттвы должны усвоить такой образ мыслей. Сколь много существ, Субхути, в мире существ, охваченных собирательным понятием существа: рожденных ли из яйца, рожденных ли из чрева, рожденных ли из влаги, рожденных ли самопроизвольно, во плоти или бесплотных, сознательных или бессознательных, или бессознательных и небессознательных, т. е. как бы умозрительно ни представлять мир существ, — всех их я должен привести к полному освобождению в мире нирваны, лишенной какого бы то ни было остатка существования. Однако даже когда освободилось полностью неизмеримое число существ, все-таки нет ни одного существа, освобожденного полностью. Почему же? Если, Субхути, бодхисаттва прибегает к понятию „существо“, то его нельзя называть бодхисаттвой. Почему же? Нельзя называть бодхисаттвой того, кто прибегает к понятиям „независимая самость“, „существо“, „живая душа“, „отдельная личность“ (пудгала).
> 
> Более того, Субхути, существо, стремящееся к Просветлению (бодхисаттва), [сознание] которого еще опирается на объекты, не должен совершать даяние (дана). Кто опирается на что бы то ни было, тот не должен совершать даяние. Кто опирается на видимое, кто опирается на звук, запах, вкус, осязаемое и дхармо-частицы, тот не должен совершать даяние. Ибо, Субхути, когда великосущий бодхисаттва намеревается совершить даяние, он не опирается на понятие „значение“. Почему же? Когда, Субхути, такое не опирающееся ни на что просветленное существо (бодхисаттва) совершает даяние, тогда его количество добродетели нелегко измерить. Как ты считаешь, Субхути, легко ли измерить пространство на востоке?»
> 
> Субхути отвечал: «Нет, Благодатный».
> 
> Благодатный спрашивал: «А легко ли измерить пространство на юге, западе, севере, внизу, вверху, между странами света, во всех десяти сторонах света?».
> 
> Субхути отвечал: «Нет, Благодатный».
> ...

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну типа банально: счастье может и есть, но оно:
> 1. временное - когда-нибудь закончится
> 2. может являться причиной будущих страданий
> 3. неполноценное (почти всегда остаётся хоть небольшое количество дукхи - разница между состояниями - в "градусе накала" этой дукхи, от очень сильного, до очень тонкого)
> 4. часто для достижения маленького момента счастья нужно произвести много напряжных действий или просто перенести какие-то лишения, страдания или просто усилия приложить
> 
> То есть вопрос всепроникающей дукхи. При этом понятно что есть разные состояния, которые отличаются по приятности и неприятности. Разочарование в сансаре можно понимать как разочарование в том, что невозможно в сансаре полностью и навсегда избавиться даже от тончайшей дукхи. Если избавился навсегда и полностью - это нирвана уже. Поэтому можно разочарование понимать как выбор между этими двумя вариантами - сансарой с дукхой и нирваной без дукхи.
> А для этого нужно созерцать, исследовать все эти темы связанные с дукхой, страданиями, наслаждениями, разными состояниями ума и т.д. То есть во первых осознанность, во вторых - размышления и исследования "по ламриму" по этой конкретной теме. В Ламриме Цонкапы там про это много и подробно есть например (я имею в виду есть направление для размышления и исследования).


А кто мешает наслаждаться временным счастьем в сансаре? Как сказал лама Еше, "никто не приказывает отказаться от мороженого. Проблема в том, что, если я не получу мороженое, то умру!"

----------


## Антончик

> Да. Мне вообще чета стало все нравиться))


Так это же хорошо. Может какие загрязнения ума очистились, нет депрессий и неврозов - вот и стало лучше жить ))) И прекрасно!

----------

Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> А кто мешает наслаждаться временным счастьем в сансаре? Как сказал лама Еше, "никто не приказывает отказаться от мороженого. Проблема в том, что, если я не получу мороженое, то умру!"


А кто сказал что мешает?
Мешают обстоятельства, возникающие взаимозависимо, в силу которых счастье или "уже заканчивается" или "всё никак не начинается". Хотя когда оно есть, наверное никто не мешает. если бы кто-то мешал -его бы не было. Вроде всё логично, даже банально...

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> О, точно, да, есть такая штука. Но ведь после первых же результатов вы не захотите уже откатить все обратно?


Мы с вами говорим о субъективном. То, что касается меня, не касается или касается лишь частично других. Таким образом, я скажу как было со мной, я испытывал такое желание множество раз, и буду его испытывать, пока в конце-концов не открою Просветление. Это естественно. Другой вопрос, что продолжая практику и разбираясь с причинами своего страдания-удовольствия, мне стало "фиолетово" на некоторые из них. Я разочаровался в себе, в людях, в вещах, явлениях. То, что мне было нужно буквально год назад, стало не более чем приятным дополнением теперь. Что к этому привело? Я полагаю, развитие осознанности через изучение Дхармы. Если говорить проще, я изучал Дхарму просто чтобы сбежать от себя.

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> А какой смысл на работу, например, ходить? И жить вообще?


 На работу ходить придется, если у вас нет средств, чтобы поддерживать это бренное тело. Как вариант- можно в монахи податься, хотя, тогда тоже надо будет ходить за подаянием. Ну а жить - для того, чтобы больше не рождаться )

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А какой смысл на работу, например, ходить? И жить вообще?


Смысл хождения на работу может быть разным - от банального получения за это материальных благ в денежном эквиваленте до удовлетворения каких-то амбиций.) Так же и с жизнью - разным смыслом её можно наделить.) Суть здесь в том, что не нужно забывать о так называемых "двух уровнях реальности" или "двух истинах" - относительной и абсолютной, тогда не будет проблем с пониманием типа - буддисты говорят, что жизнь не имеет никакого смысла, ату её, ату!))

----------


## Neroli

> На работу ходить придется, если у вас нет средств, чтобы поддерживать это бренное тело. Как вариант- можно в монахи податься, хотя, тогда тоже надо будет ходить за подаянием. Ну а жить - для того, чтобы больше не рождаться )


Мы наверное с Vladimiirom (и с вами) по разному понимаем "бессмысленность". Если есть цель (больше не рождаться) то это не "бессмысленность" уже.

----------

Vladiimir (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Мы с вами говорим о субъективном. То, что касается меня, не касается или касается лишь частично других. Таким образом, я скажу как было со мной, я испытывал такое желание множество раз, и буду его испытывать, пока в конце-концов не открою Просветление. Это естественно. Другой вопрос, что продолжая практику и разбираясь с причинами своего страдания-удовольствия, мне стало "фиолетово" на некоторые из них. Я разочаровался в себе, в людях, в вещах, явлениях. То, что мне было нужно буквально год назад, стало не более чем приятным дополнением теперь. Что к этому привело? Я полагаю, развитие осознанности через изучение Дхармы. Если говорить проще, я изучал Дхарму просто чтобы сбежать от себя.


Ну да, конечно о субъективном, не про вообще,конечно. Я и пытаюсь понять как это возможно отказаться от знания?
Предположим я вошла в ту самую темную комнату, и увидела ту самую веревку, приняла её за ту самую змею и испугалась.
Потом я включила свет, увидела, что это веревка, как у меня получится захотеть обратно считать эту вереку змеей и бояться её? Я даже если очень захочу, я не могу уже не знать, что это веревка, даже если мне покажется, что из-за того, что эта верека больше не змея мир потерял краски, я все равно не смогу взаправду её теперь испугаться, хоть из кожи вон лезь.
Хотя...сейчас вот подумала, что если это не веревка, а Дед Мороз, и я узнала, что его не существует, но мне хочется волшебства, то я могу по собственой воле начать себя обманывать, да. 
Наверное , чтобы такого не происходило, надо разочароваться в самообмане что ли...

ps. Но мне кажется, что все равно откатиться обратно не получится совсем. Я все равно уже знаю, что Деда Мороза не существует и что моя вера в него основана на моем решении, а не на его взаправдашнем существовании. И мне никуда от этого знания не деться все же.

----------

Антончик (07.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Мы наверное с Vladimiirom (и с вами) по разному понимаем "бессмысленность". Если есть цель (больше не рождаться) то это не "бессмысленность" уже.


 Очевидно, что под бессмысленностью вы понимаете цепь обусловленного возникновения, ну а метод, который служит для того, чтобы разорвать этот порочный круг, вряд ли можно отнести к той же категории бессмысленности ) Хотя и к нему привязываться не нужно.

----------


## Нико

> А кто сказал что мешает?
> Мешают обстоятельства, возникающие взаимозависимо, в силу которых счастье или "уже заканчивается" или "всё никак не начинается". Хотя когда оно есть, наверное никто не мешает. если бы кто-то мешал -его бы не было. Вроде всё логично, даже банально...


Вы как-то обратите внимание на процесс "простого поедания мороженого". Это ли не ригпа?

----------


## Антончик

> Это понятно что у вас каждый будда через одного, только радужного тела почему-то нет
> (насчет буддовости зайду попозже)


Так реализация радужного тела - дело опциональное, отсутствие радужного тела не указывает на то, что нет реализации )

----------


## Vladiimir

> А какой смысл на работу, например, ходить? И жить вообще?


Ну, а что, разве есть какой-то "внешний смысл", который навязывает вселенная? На работу можно ходить, а можно не ходить и т.д. Можно произвести по поводу хождения на работу одну мысль, а можно другую. Можно, вообще, отказаться иметь по этому поводу какую-то конкретную мысль (и оставаться "с открытым умом").

"Смысл", "не-смысл" - это мысли в голове. Процессы в теле. В них, на мой взгляд, можно научиться личностно не вовлекаться. Научившись не вовлекаться в приходящие мысли, можно сознательно выбирать из них нужные и "отпускать" ненужные. Можно и самому "породить" какую-то нужную мысль. Под "мыслями" я имею в виду в "мысли и желания" в очень широком значении.

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Вы как-то обратите внимание на процесс "простого поедания мороженого". Это ли не ригпа?


Нет, больше читайте описания ригпы и других состояний ума, медитативных и не медитативных )
Чтобы не путать бождий дар с яичницой, а ригпу например с "йогой без образов" или "состоянием без мыслей" или чем-то там ещё. Не говоря уже про страстную поглощённость ума объектом (мороженным)...
Хотя конечно это не отрицает того, что в состоянии ригпа можно есть мороженое ))))

----------

Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> О эта разочарованность! О эти муки сансары! О эта удрученность! Так и вижу толпы буддийских учителей, непрерывно исторгающих водопады слез над ее страданиями и непрестанно скорбящих из-за мук всех живых существ (наших добрых матерей!):
> 
> *Лама Оле Нидал*
> 
> ***
> 
> У меня тут с годами выработался следующий подход. Чем важнее, надутее, "скорбнее" и неприступнее выглядит человек, занявший учительское кресло или трон - тем дальше от него необходимо держаться!
> 
> Ну а если человек в состоянии непрерывно радоваться самому факту, что сансара тождественна нирване и способен вести себя, словно ребенок (не оценивающий ситуацию с позиции ментальных двойственных умопостроений: "хорошо" - "плохо" и т.п.) - тем больше доверия к нему и его наставлениям испытываешь.
> ...


Так если говорить за сострадание, то оно должно быть без привязанности. Например на основании постижения пустоты всех дхарм и их качеств отсекаются омрачения, и появляется естественное, спонтанное и неомрачённое эмоциями сострадание ко всем живым существам и желание чтобы они все достигли совершенного пробуждения. Которое (сострадание и вышеописанное желание) не имеет ничего общего с жалостью, обидой, гневом и т.д. (Это единство постижения пустоты и бодхичитты ещё в некоторых случаях называют "Ваджрным гневом").
Конечно, для тех, кто это реализовал нет повода для уныния и печали.

----------


## Антончик

> Счастье Ниббаны в чем оно? Если нет никаких ощущений или понятий, чемут там быть счастю или несчастью.
> Вот для последователей ИХ вполне ясное определение- блаженство, ощущение любви, эйфория и тд в Раю, там есть тела и есть чему получать блаженство.
> А в Ниббане даже тела нет и нет концепции того кто получает.


Прямой и конкретный ответ на ваш вопрос в Бахуведания Сутре
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014), Йен (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, больше читайте описания ригпы и других состояний ума, медитативных и не медитативных )
> Чтобы не путать бождий дар с яичницой, а ригпу например с "йогой без образов" или "состоянием без мыслей" или чем-то там ещё. Не говоря уже про страстную поглощённость ума объектом (мороженным)...
> Хотя конечно это не отрицает того, что в состоянии ригпа можно есть мороженое ))))


А зачем читать-то, когда существует ригпа цел ванг? :Facepalm:

----------

ullu (07.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Существует высшая реализация через физическое тело- Нирманокаю (такова реализация Шакъямуни) и в Тхераваде ее никто не повторил, верно. Реализация радужного тела происходит на уровне форменного тела- Самбхогокая, не видима обычным людям но такое тело существует гораздо дольше физического. По степени реализации они равны. 
> 
> Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление, так как страсти уничтожены они уже не перерождаются.
> Однако в силу мотивации освободить самого себя они привязаны к этими состояниями, нет аспекта Будды- бодхичиты, нет полного понимания пустотности (не дано учением), нет выхода за пределы пустотности (нет такой практики) а так же практики неучения.


_"Плодом Тхеравады является состояние шаматхи а именно блаженство, ясность и немышление"_, _"они привязаны к этими состояниями"_ - интересно только кто придумал такое описание высшей реализации и приписал его каким-то школам. В одном из предыдущих комментов я дал ссылку на Сутру про уровни медитативного погружения и т.д. Которая опровергает приведённые вами утверждения.

По моему весьма логично перед тем как критиковать что-то, сначало это изучить ) Волна фанатичных тхеравадинов ушла с форума, зато теперь волна фанатичных махаянцев/дзогченцев... Забавно.

Ссылки про пустоту на сайт тхеравада-ру не буду давать - лень. Но они там есть. )))))))) Интернет в помощь.
Хотя вот одну из попавшихся под руку запощу: *"Пустота – это не тюрьма"*, там в самом низу страницы http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...ladislav-k.htm Статья называется "Тюрьма жизни - Аджан Буддадаса".

----------

Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> А зачем читать-то, когда существует ригпа цел ванг?


Если он действительно сущствует, то к чему такие вопросы, тогда для вас ответом на этот вопрос должно быть непосредственное переживание )))))
Просто обычно люди едят мороженное в состоянии привязанности к удовольствию от поедания мороженого. При этом вряд ли у большинства населения планеты поедающего мороженые при этом процессе присутствуют непосредственное постижение пустотности всех дхарм и постижения пустотности этого ума, постигающего пустотность всех дхарм, бессамостности, а так же ясность и открытость без центра и краёв, отсутствия цепляния ума за проявления, и прочего-прочего что там должно быть ))))))))))

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мы наверное с Vladimiirom (и с вами) по разному понимаем "бессмысленность". Если есть цель (больше не рождаться) то это не "бессмысленность" уже.


Ну, а если, вообще, не озабочен перерождениями, и живешь просто потому что живешь, то это "бессмысленность"?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так если говорить за сострадание, то оно должно быть без привязанности


Кто же спорит?




> Например на основании постижения пустоты всех дхарм и их качеств отсекаются омрачения, и появляется естественное, спонтанное и неомрачённое эмоциями сострадание ко всем живым существам и желание чтобы они все достигли совершенного пробуждения.


Я бы здесь немножко конкретизировал, чтобы Ваше высказывание больше походило на Ваджраяну:

1. "Например на основании постижения пустоты всех дхарм [+ но в то же время - их непрерывного проявления]..."

2. "Например на основании постижения пустоты всех дхарм..."

_Правильный переводческий термин: "пустотность", а не "пустота". Пустота - это "ничто", дырка от бублика. "Пустотность" же свидетелествует о потенциале, который содержится внутри и неизменно проявляется. Это важное уточнение._

3. ..." отсекаются омрачения" - звучит весьма сомнительно. 

_Ваджраяна (тантра) - путь Преображения, а не путь Отречения (как Хинаяна). В соответствии с ним мы ни от чего не отказываемся, более того - считаем т.н. "омрачения" нашими "украшениями" (проявлениями мудрости, ясности и т.п.) и активно используем их на пути, преображая, а не отсекая. Поэтому данную часть предложения исключаем._

4. " ... и появляется естественное, спонтанное и неомрачённое эмоциями сострадание ко всем живым существам и желание чтобы они все достигли совершенного пробуждения - [+ так называемая "абсолютная бодхичитта"].

_Я здесь упомянул о ней в противовес "относительной бодхичитте", когда человек сидит в позе лотоса и при помощи сложных ментально-двойственных конструкций и построений нещадно убеждает себя: "О! Как же я люблю всех живых существ! Это же мои матери... матери... матери. Я просто-таки обязан любить их больше, чем самого себя!" ... Невероятно, но факт - очень много людей пребывают в уверенности, что бодхичитта "взращивается" как раз при помощи последнего метода._

5.  ... и появляется естественное...

С точки зрения тантры уместнее было бы употребить термин "проявляется", а не "появляется". "Появляется" - чего-то не было, а потом появилось. "Проявляется" - потому что оно всегда у нас уже(!) имелось и ранее!

Согласны?  :Smilie: 

В итоге:




> *На основании постижения пустотности всех дхарм, но в то же время - их непрерывного проявления и проявляются* _[увы, небольшая и некрасивая тавтология - я знаю о ней!]_ *естественное, спонтанное и не омрачённое эмоциями сострадание ко всем живым существам и желание, чтобы они все достигли совершенного пробуждения - так называемая "абсолютная бодхичитта".*

----------


## Аурум

> У меня тут с годами выработался следующий подход. Чем важнее, надутее, "скорбнее" и неприступнее выглядит человек, занявший учительское кресло или трон - тем дальше от него необходимо держаться!


Помнится, здесь как-то поднималась тема про улыбающихся и смеющихся буддийских учителей. И многие тхеравадины считали, что учитель должен быть хмурым и серьезным, никогда не должен шутить.

----------

Eternal Jew (07.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> 1. "Например на основании постижения пустоты всех дхарм [+ но в то же время - их непрерывного проявления]..."
> 
> 2. ..." отсекаются омрачения" - звучит весьма сомнительно. 
> 
> _Ваджраяна (тантра) - путь Преображения, а не путь Отречения (как Хинаяна). В соответствии с ним мы ни от чего не отказываемся, более того - считаем т.н. "омрачения" нашими "украшениями" (проявлениями мудрости, ясности и т.п.) и активно используем их на пути, преображая, а не отсекая. Поэтому данную часть предложения исключаем._


Я имел в виду примерно следующее:
_(цитата из "Ста тысячи чёрных")_



> По  мнению  Падмасамбхавы  слово "гнев" (khros  pa)  также  используется  тремя способами:  Указывает  на  того,  кто  испытывает  гнев;  на  того,  против  кого  гнев  направлен;  и  на способ, которым гнев используется,  как искусные средства на пути дисциплины(tshul lam). Что касается  того,  что  является  гневом,  то  это  пустотность,  не-рожденная [ваджра]  абсолютного смысла(значения).  Против  кого  направлен  гнев?  Это  гнев  в  отношении  признаков  и характеристик [как абсолютно реальных сущностей]. {309} Что касается способа, которым гнев используется  как  искусные  средства  на  пути  дисциплины,  то  такой  гнев  возникает  либо естественно,  либо  через  усилие.  Например,  так  же  как  тьма  на  рассвете  освещается  солнцем,  также  и  *цепляние  за  реальность(dngos  'dzin)  рассеивается  постижением  пустотности*.  По мнению  гуру  Вималамитры,  это  то,  что  причиняет  вред  тому,  на  что  нападают.  Точно  так  же,  как  иней  на  лугу  растапливается  лучами  встающего  солнца,  цепляние  за  реальность  удаляется постижением  пустотности.  А  также [Шиламанджу],  гуру  из  Непала,  говорил,  что  устранение цепляния  за  реальность  посредством  медитации  на  пустоту  *не*  похоже  на  злость  по  отношению зловредному врагу, но, например, похоже на ощущение жары или холода (То есть, будучи противоположными, они исключают друг друга)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И многие считали, что учитель должен быть хмурым и серьезным, никогда не должен шутить.


И правильно считали! Бондаж, дисциплина, доминирование... (тьфу... куда-то меня не в ту сторону понесло!  :Smilie:  А ну как следом и ученики распоясаются и начнут непотребно себя вести?!

Но увы (возвращаясь к теме, которую мы немного с Вами обсудили в личном общении), подобное мнение я встречал и у некоторых тибетских учителей (да-да, угадали с полуслова!). Цитировать не буду, но первоисточник имеются.

----------

Аурум (07.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я имел в виду примерно следующее:
> _(цитата из "Ста тысячи чёрных")_


Спасибо за уточнение. Позволю себе взять некоторый перерыв, чтобы вчитаться в цитату.

*UPD:* В то же время отмечу правильное употребление Вами термина "постижение":




> "На основании *постижения пустотности* всех дхарм"


_Как человек, работающий со специфическими текстами, отмечу, что в данном случае многие переводчики (иногда и вслед за некоторыми учителями) употребляют здесь "понимание" или "познание пустоты". Это, как говорят в Одессе, "две большие разницы". "Понимание / познание" пустоты" [при помощи ментально-рассудочной активности] - процесс достаточно бессмысленный. Он не приводит к цели. А вот "постижение" пустотности дхарм при помощи недвойственных методов - бьет прямиком в точку!_

----------

Сергей Губарев (07.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Но увы (возвращаясь к теме, которую мы немного с Вами обсудили в личном общении), подобное мнение я встречал и у некоторых тибетских учителей (да-да, угадали с полуслова!). Цитировать не буду, но первоисточник имеются.


При этом, тот самый (да-да, вы тоже угадали его с полуслова!) гражданин был часто замечен глупо хихикающим во время лекций.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, а что, разве есть какой-то "внешний смысл", который навязывает вселенная?


Для меня "бессмысленность" и "случайность" синонимы. При этом вряд ли вселенная навязывает "внешний смысл" и вообще имеет его. Мне хочется верить, что все имеет причину и следствие, так я чувствую себя лучше))

----------

Vladiimir (07.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, а если, вообще, не озабочен перерождениями, и живешь просто потому что живешь, то это "бессмысленность"?


Это хороший вопрос, но я совсем не готова на него ответить. Надо подумать)

----------

Vladiimir (07.06.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Для меня "бессмысленность" и "случайность" синонимы.


Случайности разные бывают. См. 
Мария-Луиза фон Франц
Прорицание и синхрония. Психология значимого случая
 :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Как так? Ведь они тоже умрут как и все мы.


Согласна. Но легче думать, что дите станет Буддой. Свалить все на него.

----------


## AlexТ

> Но легче думать, что дите станет Буддой.


A что если ребенок вырастет убийцей? Больше шанса на это чем стать Буддой. Когда Дхамма есть, Будда по принципу появиться не может.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Когда Дхамма есть, Будда по принципу появиться не может.


Если есть Дхарма, есть и Будда, и Сангха. Всё едино. Одно не может быть оторвано от другого.

----------


## AlexТ

> Если есть Дхарма, есть и Будда, и Сангха. Всё едино. Одно не может быть оторвано от другого.



Будда возникает в мире когда Дхамма была полностью забыта и открывает ее снова.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Будда возникает в мире когда Дхамма была полностью забыта и открывает ее снова.


Я не совсем понял, исходя из этого утверждения, все предыдущие повороты колеса Дхармы не произошли, или учение тогда была забыто? Чтобы учение хотя бы пришло в упадок, нужно чтобы его последователи, например, стали жуткими ортодоксами, буддизм построен так, что учение, а вместе с ним и его последователи постоянно "рвали себе шаблоны". Отсюда, можно сказать что ожидать Будду Майтрейю можно хоть завтра, потому что упадка нет и не будет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я не совсем понял,


Будда это тот кто сам открывает Дхамму (которую все забыли) и учит ее другим.  А Архат это кто следует учению которое открыл Будда.

----------


## Амир

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


"Разочароваться" в сансаре можно по разному. Например, жители адов навряд ли сильно "очарованы" сансарой, но это само по себе никак не продвигает их к практике. С другой стороны, один общеизвестный Принц оставил всё, что бы найти выход из сансары... 
Создаётся впечатление, что один раз "очаровавшись" духовным путём уже сложно очароваться чем-то другим в самсаре. Это как морковка после пирожного уже никогда не будет такой же сладкой как прежде  :Smilie: .

----------

Thaitali (08.06.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Если разочарование понимать как конец  надежд и ожиданий на изменение ситуации, когда человек перестает бороться за получение желаемого, понимая что в сансаре ничего желаемого получить невозможно, то и практика тоже невозможна. Видимо, пока надежда на практику и освобождение не отброшена, то нет и истинного "разочарования в сансаре".

----------

Neroli (08.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Создаётся впечатление, что один раз "очаровавшись" духовным путём уже сложно очароваться чем-то другим в самсаре. Это как морковка после пирожного уже никогда не будет такой же сладкой как прежде .


мне кажется, что многие все-таки начинают идти по духовному пути, не отказываясь от самсарных удовольствий (хотя попытки часто есть). Хватка самсары очень сильна, не так просто избавиться от привязанностей. Нужна долгая, упорная, искренняя работа в этом направлении. Не думаю, что один раз "очаровавшись" духовным путём уже сложно очароваться чем-то другим в самсаре, к сожалению. Разве что это "очарование" было достаточно глубоким, но для этого нужна "хорошая" карма и много накопленных заслуг.

----------

Vladiimir (08.06.2014), Сергей Ч (08.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

Мирянину трудно практиковать. Видимо, чтобы добиться чего-то существенного, придется стать отшельником, об этом Будда говорил:




> 41. Эту истину слышит домохозяин, или сын домохозяина, или вновь родившийся в каком-либо другом семействе. Слыша эту истину, он обретает веру в Татхагату. И наделенный этой обретенной им верой, он размышляет: "Жизнь в доме стеснительна, это путь нечистоты, странничество же – как чистый воздух. Нелегко обитающему в доме блюсти всецело совершенное, всецело чистое целомудрие, сияющее как жемчужная раковина. Ведь я мог бы сбрить волосы и бороду, надеть желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствовать бездомным". И со временем, отказавшись от малого достатка или отказавшись от большого достатка, отказавшись от малого круга родственников или отказавшись от большого круга родственников, он сбривает волосы и бороду, надевает желтые одеяния, и, оставив дом, странствует бездомным.
> 
> 42. Так, будучи странником, он живет сдержанный воздержанием предписаний для отшельников, придерживаясь должного поведения, видя опасность в мельчайших поступках, обязуется следовать заповедям и упражняется в их исполнении, наделен добродетелью тела и добродетелью речи, чист в средствах существования, обладает нравственностью, охраняет врата чувств, наделен способностью самосознания и вдумчивостью, удовлетворен.
> 
> *Саманняпхала сутта*

----------


## Thaitali

> Мирянину трудно практиковать. Видимо, чтобы добиться чего-то существенного, придется стать отшельником, об этом Будда говорил:


Практиковать всем трудно (особенно иногда) - и мирянину, и отшельнику. А чтобы добиться чего-то существенного, нужно достаточно усилия, уверенности,состредоточения, осознанности и мудрости. Все, что перечислено в п.42 можно стараться выполнять и домохозяину.

----------

Йен (08.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (08.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мирянину трудно практиковать.


Именно поэтому его практика является гораздо более эффективной, чем практика монаха в тепличных, благостных и "не беспокоящих" условиях. Ремарочка: выше пишу о практике Ваджраяны и Дзогчена. В чужой монастырь при этом не лезу.




> Видимо, чтобы добиться чего-то существенного, придется стать отшельником, об этом Будда говорил


Ремарочка: Будда, в силу обретенного всеведения и понимания конкретной ситуации своих учеников, раздавал советы не голословно, а применительно к той обстановке, в которой они (ученики) проживали. Прошу также заметить, что в настоящее время ситуация-то сильно изменилась. Поэтому гнать всех в монахи или отшельники, заявляя, что "так вы добьетесь чего-то более существенного" - не вполне корректно.

----------

Сергей Губарев (08.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Именно поэтому его практика является гораздо более эффективной, чем практика монаха в тепличных, благостных и "не беспокоящих" условиях. 
> Поэтому гнать всех в монахи или отшельники, заявляя, что "так вы добьетесь чего-то более существенного" - не вполне корректно.


 Думаю, что это не так, иначе Будда Готама сидел бы в своем дворце и достигал просветления более эффективным методом, в окружении мирских благ, вместо того, чтобы в лес идти отшельником )  

Да и никто никуда никого не гонит, каждый сам выбирает себе окружение )

----------

Сергей Ч (08.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Йен*, Вы разве не заметили, что ключевой фразой в сообщении чуть выше было: "кон-крет-на-я   си-ту-а-ци-я"? ... Не?  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

*Eternal Jew*, в наше время люди стали меньше цепляться за санкхары? ) Проблема же именно в этом, а не окружающей среде.

----------


## Эделизи

> A что если ребенок вырастет убийцей? Больше шанса на это чем стать Буддой. .


Больше всего шансов что он станет обывателем обыкновенным  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (08.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мирянину трудно практиковать.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Именно поэтому его практика является гораздо более эффективной..


Странная логика. ) Выглядит это примерно так: офисному клерку трудно тренироваться.. именно поэтому его тренировки эффективнее, чем например у спортсмена, живущего в специализированном спортивном лагере, и посвятившему свою жизнь исключительно спорту.))




> Чем практика монаха в тепличных, благостных и "не беспокоящих" условиях.


У вас наверное был опыт монашества?




> Ремарочка: выше пишу о практике Ваджраяны и Дзогчена.


Не подскажите, в каких текстах говорится, что мирская жизнь предпочтительнее для практика ваджраяны нежели отшельничество? Сдаётся мне, что всё это сугубо ваше собственное имхо.

----------

Антон Соносон (08.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не подскажите, в каких текстах говорится, что мирская жизнь предпочтительнее для практика ваджраяны нежели отшельничество? Сдаётся мне, что всё это сугубо ваше собственное имхо.


Для практика именно Ваджраяны, который уже окреп в борьбе с клешами, предпочтительнее практиковать в обществе. И общаться с дурными людьми, и подвергаться всеобщему осуждению и порицанию своим "неадекватным поведением". Потому что тогда он укрепляет своё пребывание в ригпа. Про махасиддхов читали? Да и вообще примеров множество.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для практика именно Ваджраяны, который уже окреп в борьбе с клешами, предпочтительнее практиковать в обществе. И общаться с дурными людьми, и подвергаться всеобщему осуждению и порицанию своим "неадекватным поведением". Потому что тогда он укрепляет своё пребывание в ригпа. Про махасиддхов читали? Да и вообще примеров множество.


В том-то и дело, что читал.)  Но нигде ещё не встречал утверждение, что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее практики отрекшегося от мирской жизни. Везде как раз таки говорится обратное. Да и жизнь большинства махасиддхов имеет мало общего с мирской жизнью, даже если некоторые из них и находились в обществе.  




> Учитель Падма сказал: Желая практиковать Дхарму от всего сердца, ты должна обладать тринадцатью видами отречения.
> 
> Джомо спросила: Каковы они?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Если не отречешься от родных мест, не сможешь нанести поражение маре гордости.
> 
> Если не оставишь мирской жизни, не найдешь времени для практики Дхармы.


Это конечно не означает, что мирянину вообще не доступна практика. Всё доступно. Но никаких преимуществ у мирян нет, наоборот -  трудностей и пряпятствий действительно больше. И это никакой не плюс, а минус. Поэтому в жизнеописаниях большинства великих учителей можно обнаружить оставление мирской жизни на определенном этапе.

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Йен (08.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Поэтому в жизнеописаниях большинства великих учителей можно обнаружить оставление мирской жизни на определенном этапе.


Да, а потом возвращение к "мирской жизни", но уж в другом качестве.

----------

Карма Палджор (08.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (08.06.2014), Сергей Ч (08.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В том-то и дело, что читал.)  Но нигде ещё не встречал утверждение, что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее практики отрекшегося от мирской жизни. Везде как раз таки говорится обратное. Да и жизнь большинства махасиддхов имеет мало общего с мирской жизнью, даже если некоторые из них и находились в обществе.


Многие учителя потом возвращались к "обычной жизни", усыновляли детей, давали им образование. При нормальном подходе к практике и понимании - всё это не мешает, а дает дополнительное продвижение по пути. Если конечно есть устойчивость в практике ,понимание (а не знание текстов наизусть)

----------

Нико (08.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (08.06.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Мне кажется не вполне корректно называть образ жизни махасиддхов «мирской жизнью». Например, вот такой:




> Там он выбросил шелковое одеяние и все, что могло его выдать, оделся в рубище и стал вести жизнь городского нищего. Но внешность принца была так привлекательна, что каждый давал ему что-нибудь, и он мог совершенно не беспокоиться о пище. Позже принц перебрался в Бодхгайя, где дакини заботились о нем и учили его, а еще позже оказался в Салипутре, резиденции царя этой страны. Все это время он питался подаянием и ночевал на могилах. Однажды по пути на рынок он зашел в харчевню. Хозяйкой там была дакиня из числа живущих среди людей. Взглянув на принца, она подумала: " Он уже полностью очистил четыре чакры, но у него есть проблема: он не перестал задумываться о своем статусе среди людей". Она положила в миску гнилые объедки и подала ему, а когда он их выбросил, рассердившись, сказала: " Если ты до сих пор различаешь хорошую и плохую пищу, как Дхарма придет к тебе ? " Принц понял, что отличая одно от другого он отдаляется от Просветления. Он стал вылавливать в Ганге выброшенные рыбьи внутренности и питался этим в течении двенадцати лет, занимаясь практикой. Когда однажды торговка рыбой увидела его за едой, она назвала его Луйипа, "старые рыбьи потpоха".


Или вот такой:




> Царь стал медитировать во время церемоний на троне льва, в окружении семьи и министров, не обращая внимания на шум и музыку. Он занимался медитацией даже ночью, хотя за свою привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям и был прозван любит елем игp - "Лилапа".


Да и такой:




> «Моя сестра действует на благо живых существ, — вздыхая, думал Индрабхути, - а это царство - как мало от него радости, и сколько внимания оно требует! Я должен бросить все это и практиковать Дхарму». Он оставил престол сыну, а сам, не покидая дворца, практиковал двенадцать лет и обрел сиддхи Махамудры. Никто вокруг не знал об этом.


А многие махасиддхи (Тилопа, Наропа, Вирупа) перед тем как стать махасиддхами и вообще были монахами в полном смысле слова.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется не вполне корректно называть образ жизни махасиддхов «мирской жизнью». Например, вот такой:
> 
> 
> 
> Или вот такой:
> 
> 
> 
> Да и такой:
> ...


Так "мирская жизнь" была поставлена в кавычках. Вималакирти вот тоже был "мирянином", шлялся по борделям и питейным заведениям.... Я только одного такого же современного ламу знаю. Нет, двух, но один из них был моим коренным гуру.

----------

Сергей Губарев (08.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне хочется верить, что все имеет причину и следствие, так я чувствую себя лучше))


Это полумеры. По-настоящему поднимает настроение лишь вера в то, что все имеет цель.
Попробуйте, Вам понравится.
Если получится, конечно )))

----------

Neroli (08.06.2014), Thaitali (09.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, а если, вообще, не озабочен перерождениями, и живешь просто потому что живешь, то это "бессмысленность"?


Я подумала))
Тут я вижу 4 варианта развития событий:
1) Есть карма и перерождения, человек этим озабочен и живет себе, практикуя. Тут со смыслом все понятно. Он есть.
2) Нет кармы и перерождений, человек этим не озабочен и живет себе потому что живет. С моей т.з. нету в его жизни никакого смысла, хотя бы потому что нету никакой разницы, живет он или покончил с собой. 
3) Нет кармы и перерождений, но человек этим озабочен и живет себе, практикуя. Это разновидность второго варианта. Жить можно, но смысла никакого))
4) Есть карма и перерождения, но человек этим не озабочен и живет себе потому что живет. Вот тут, конечно, у меня возник затык)) Потому что это какой-то хаос ведущий неизвестно куда, и он не имеет никакого смысла. Разве что когда-нибудь существо пойдет по 1)-му пути, а до тех пор все это тоже бессмысленно)

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Vladiimir (08.06.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Многие учителя потом возвращались к "обычной жизни", усыновляли детей, давали им образование. При нормальном подходе к практике и понимании - всё это не мешает, а дает дополнительное продвижение по пути. Если конечно есть устойчивость в практике ,понимание (а не знание текстов наизусть)


Старые йоги богатеют, старые учителя женятся?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Старые йоги богатеют, старые учителя женятся?


А кто говорит, что реализацию можно получить только в старом возрасте?
Некоторым ринпоче не мешает обучать других тот факт, что они женаты.  И при этом давать вполне аутентичные разъяснения.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А не могли бы вы привести пример, какие у вас разочарования были, связанные с практикой?





> Отсутствие быстрых результатов.  Некоторые люди здесь наверняка помнят как я задавал вопросы о практике чод. Потом я понял бессмысленность этой затеи, не говоря уже о её опасности, и стал просто изучать и практиковать. Соль моего разочарования была в том, что тогда я быстро хотел избавиться от сильного душевного страдания, мучившего меня, чод тогда казался мне чудо-средством.


в связи с этим вспомнил историю: у меня был друг Дима, который хотел "нёндряк смандюрить", и поехали мы с ним практиковать Дхарму. В соответствующее место. Приняли Прибежище. Спустя пару месяцев Димона отправили в соседнюю местность, там жил человек, который практиковал Чод, ну и Дима должен был помогать ему по хозяйству, попутно делая свои простирания, неподалёку находилась пещера, куда животные приходят умирать. Днём значит, простирания, хоз.работы, а ночью Дима долго не мог заснуть, т.к. за стенкой, в ночной тишине отсекалась надежда со страхом, в соответствующей форме. Пробыл там мой друг недели 2 или 3, в одну из ночей у него был выброс сознания, после которого он обнаружил у себя дырку в голове (как после Пховы). И Дима ломанулся "домой": извинился перед Учителем, попросил разрешения прервать практику, и уехал, сказал, что буддизм - это слишком круто для него. Может оно и норм, что результат быстрый отсутствует, пока тело, речь и ум не готовы?  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (08.06.2014), Антончик (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не подскажите, в каких текстах говорится, что мирская жизнь предпочтительнее для практика ваджраяны нежели отшельничество?


Об этом постоянно говорят учителя моих линий передач. Правда, для тхеравадинского уха данную информацию лучше не доносить...  :Smilie: 

Общий смысл их высказываний - что будучи "социально вписанным" в общество, буддист может не только оптимальным образом преображать и использовать в  личной практике все т.н. "омрачения", присущие как социуму, так и ему самому, но и максимально быстро продвигаться на выбранном пути, а также (в полном соответствии с обетами бодхисаттвы), разнообразно помогать окружающим живым существам.  В нашей современной ситуации, утверждают они, буддист - это не эскапист, не беглец за толстые стены монастыря, не асоциальное, немытое и обросшее волосами существо или не монах, связанный сотнями запретов (некоторые из которых зачастую не имеют никакого реального смысла в нашем веке), а человек, который непрестанно работает с окружающей его ситуацией, обращая ее условия на пользу своего развития и чужого блага.

К примеру, вот что говорит великий 16-й Кармапа:




> *Из интервью Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапы Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже буддийскому журналу "Денсал"*
> 
> Я хотел бы сказать, что люди должны действительно работать и заботиться о самих себе. Если у них просветляющий настрой ума, то они несут ответственность за людей вокруг, за свою страну - заботятся о ней. Они всегда находятся в своей практике, нераздельны с ней, не упускают возможности жить на благо другим и делают это всеми возможными способами. Они родились в этой стране. Многие люди, которые это читают, происходят из семей, целые поколения живущих здесь. Эта страна была лучшим местом для них. Они должны оказывать уважение своим предкам и вести достойную жизнь, чтя их традиции. Жизнь, которая считается достойной в обществе, вашими родителями и вами самими. Вы должны также подавать достойный пример последующим поколениям. Если вы действительно хотите помочь этой стране и людям здесь, то этот путь, как мне кажется, наиболее разумен. Во всяком случае, это более разумно, чем принадлежать к той или иной партии, заниматься тем или иным соревнованием, т.е. заниматься политикой в том или ином виде. Как практикующие Дхарму мы не должны отрицать или отклонять политику, но нам не нужно и участвовать в этих играх. Это не полезно, не важно и не может быть использовано на благо другим.
> 
> Если вы, например, работаете в больнице, то можете видеть, каковы ваши возможности и ответственность помогать людям. И точно так же, какую бы работу вы ни выполняли, всегда найдутся люди, которым вы можете быть полезны. Вы должны служить своему народу, своей стране и не ждать, чтобы ваша страна служила вам. Это тоже часть практики Дхармы. Не работать - значит, не принимать ответственности. Если вы практикующий на пути Махаяны, то это значит, что вы обладаете тем, чем можете гордиться, - чем-то достойным, отличным. Но многие люди ведут себя как какие-то отбросы. Это не соответствует Дхарме, - выступать аутсайдером, ходить в лохмотьях, с длинными волосами и неумытому, как наркоман или что-то в этом роде. Не стоит преподносить себя так. У таких людей нет самоуважения и уважения к Дхарме, которую они практикуют, и они не создают того правильного внешнего впечатления, которого достойна славная Дхарма.
> 
> Суть моего обращения к практикующим Дхарму в том, чтобы они были достойными людьми, как внешне, так и внутренне, - чтобы их внутреннее достоинство сверкало и снаружи. Мы не наркоманы. Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы. Как вы можете служить на пользу людям, если вы выглядите так, будто полностью исключили себя из общества? Придерживаться этого - безответственно и не отражает духа Просветления.  Если вы практикуете просветляющий настрой ума, то вы, конечно же, должны быть в состоянии привлекать к себе людей. Когда вас видят небуддисты, они должны думать: "Да, эти люди действительно порядочные. Думаю, я могу с ними пообщаться и что-нибудь спросить. Возможно, они мне помогут". Так вы будете в состоянии помочь или хотя бы показать направление, где можно найти помощь. Мы гордимся тем, что можем показывать пример практики Дхармы. Если вы одеты в рванье, не следите за собой, идете в мир чудак чудаком, то это производит странное впечатление о вас лично, о Дхарма-Центре, с которым вы связаны, и о вас как о члене общества. Вы создаете плохое впечатление и показываете неуважение к своей стране и её людям.

----------

Антон Соносон (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Об этом постоянно говорят учителя моих линий передач.


Да, но не факт, что вы правильно их понимаете.) Я привел вам слова Гуру Ринпоче. Могу ещё Миларепу процитировать. Никто из великих учителей не говорил о том, что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее отшельников и монахов, как утверждаете вы.




> Правда, для тхеравадинского уха данную информацию лучше не доносить...


Не стоит  считать других людей, пусть и не разделяющих ваши взгляды, не способными понять простые вещи, которые вам, судя по всему, кажутся "высшим" воззрением.)




> К примеру, вот что говорит великий 16-й Кармапа:


Ни слова о том, что практика Тайной Мантры в миру гораздо эффективнее там нет.) Говорится там лишь о том, что современным "ваджраянцам" не нужно устраивать клоунаду, подражая махасиддхам. То есть обращать внимание на суть учений, а не на внешний антураж.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2014), Шавырин (09.06.2014), Юй Кан (09.06.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Сансара - это мир человеческих желаний, желаний рассудка. Как-то так жизнь сложилась, что желаний особых в жизни не было, так что и разочаровываться тоже было не в чем ).
Практикую дзадзен и по мере сил стараюсь поддерживать состояние осознанности. Зачем? Наверное, чтобы это состояние радости, от того, что живу, никуда не уходило.

----------

Neroli (08.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я привел вам слова Гуру Ринпоче. Могу ещё Миларепу процитировать.


Вы получали лично наставления от Гуру Ринпоче? В каком именно веке их получали? А-а, не получали вовсе? А от Миларепы? ... Тоже нет? Откуда у Вас тогда подобная уверенность - по поводу какой конкретной ситуации давались те или иные советы?

Намкай Норбу как-то очень хорошо прошелся по поводу невероятно(!) важного обязательства/правила (или как оно там еще называется) - сбривать волосы на ногах у монахов (цитирую по памяти): 

"Допустим, в сангхе у Будды был какой-то особенно заросший волосами монах.. Индия, влажный климат, правила гигиены... Будда как-то позвал его и сказал: "Извини, милейший, но ты бы волосы сбрил - что-то ты на шимпанзе сильно смахиваешь!" ... Но(!) с тех пор в правилах так и записали: "ВСЕМ монахам непременно брить ноги!"

... Общий смысл, - говорит ННР,  - всегда надо учитывать ситуацию, в которой давалось то или иное наставление и думать - применять ее всем и подряд или нет"... 

Собственно говоря, я твержу об этом постоянно (см. хотя бы выше). Мне (немножко не по теме) тут вспомнилась замечательная цитата из книги Игоря Губермана (а цитировал он одного из выдающихся раввинов, запамятовал фамилию, но потом впишу ее сюда): 




> *"Человек, который всю жизнь посвящает буквальному исполнению заповедей - идиот!"*


***




> Не стоит считать других людей, пусть и не разделяющих ваши взгляды, неспособными понять простые вещи


Вот именно - вещи-то простые, но Вы их и не удосужились понять. Ничего страшного или катастрофичного в этом я не вижу. Более того - не беспокойтесь: Будда Вас за это точно не накаже!  :Smilie: 




> Ни слова о том, что практика Тайной Мантры в миру гораздо эффективнее там нет


Я уже писал как-то о своей уверенности в том, что многие участник форума умеют(!) читать. Осталось проверить - могут ли они понимать прочитанное?  :Smilie:  ... Подчеркнуть Вам в тексте интервью с ЕС Кармапой нужные места, как это стали делать в отдельных новорусских СМИ?

***

*P.S.* Общий смысл: данный обмен мнениями очень наглядно демонстрирует разницу между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной. 

В первой главное - безукоризненное и беспрекословное следование заповедям и обетам: "Так сказал (велел!) сам Будда". Во второй суть такова - "Поступайте по ситуации"  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы получали лично наставления от Гуру Ринпоче? В каком именно веке их получали? А-а, не получали вовсе? А от Миларепы? ... Тоже нет? Откуда у Вас тогда подобная уверенность - по поводу какой конкретной ситуации давались те или иные советы?


В том-то и дело, что оставление мирской жизни, о котором говорится в текстах, - это не рекомендация, это необходимое условие для более глубокой практики Дхармы. Причем это не обязательно означает уход в пещеру, юродство по площадям, и т.д. Это скорее внутренний настрой, когда человек готов пожертвовать любыми мирскими достижениями, ради усердной практики.




> Подчеркнуть Вам в тексте интервью с ЕС Кармапой нужные места, как это стали делать в отдельных новорусских СМИ?


Да, подчеркните пожалуйста. )) Где там прямо говорится о том, что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее?




> P.S. Общий смысл: данный обмен мнениями очень наглядно демонстрирует разницу между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной. 
> 
> В первой главное - безукоризненное и беспрекословное следование заповедям и обетам: "Так сказал (велел!) сам Будда". Во второй суть такова - "Поступайте по ситуации"


 :Facepalm:

----------

Антончик (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... это необходимое условие для более глубокой практики Дхармы.


Всегда делайте оговорочку: ВСЕЙ Дхармы? Во ВСЕХ школах? Или только в Вашей?




> Да, подчеркните пожалуйста.


Сделано. И специально для Вас переношу часть сюда:




> ... люди должны действительно работать и заботиться о самих себе. Если у них просветляющий настрой ума, то они несут ответственность за людей вокруг, за свою страну - заботятся о ней. Они всегда находятся в своей практике, нераздельны с ней, не упускают возможности жить на благо другим...
> 
>  Вы должны служить своему народу, своей стране и не ждать, чтобы ваша страна служила вам. Это тоже часть практики Дхармы. Не работать - значит, не принимать ответственности. 
> 
>  Это не соответствует Дхарме, - выступать аутсайдером...
> 
> Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы. Как вы можете служить на пользу людям, если вы выглядите так, будто полностью исключили себя из общества? Придерживаться этого - безответственно и не отражает духа Просветления.


1. Монах и йогин работают? - Нет.
2. Монах и йогин заботятся сами о себе ? - Нет. Они вынуждены жить на подаяние / пожертования / за счет спонсоров.
3. Несут ли монах и йогин (при соответствующем "монашеском" или "отшельническом" образе жизни) ответственность за окружающих. - Нет. Наоборот - окружающие вынуждены заботиться о них самих.
4. Выглядит ли внешний вид монаха или отшельника "аутсайдерски"? - Да. Монашеские одежды либо одеяние йогинов-накп в любом случае как раз и призваны подчеркивать их отличие от окружающих.
5. Делают ли они что-то для страны своего проживания. - Нет.

Достаточно?




> Где там прямо говорится о том, что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее?





> Вы должны также подавать достойный пример последующим поколениям. Если вы действительно хотите помочь этой стране и людям здесь, то этот путь, как мне кажется, наиболее разумен... Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы...Мы гордимся тем, что можем показывать пример практики Дхармы.


Достаточно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всегда делайте оговорочку: ВСЕЙ Дхармы? Во ВСЕХ школах? Или только в Вашей?


Не о моей школе сейчас речь.) Я всё таки был одно время увлечен тибетским буддизмом, читал тексты разных школ, и в большинстве случаев оставление мирской жизни - именно что необходимое условие для тру ваджраяны, подразумевающей достижение пробуждения за одну жизнь. Нет такой устремленности?, значит Парамитаяна твой путь.)




> Достаточно?


Вполне. Теперь я окончательно убедился в том, что утверждение "практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее" - сугубо Ваше имхо, то есть ваш вывод, который не имеет прямого подтверждения в текстах и словах учителей.) А сказанное Кармапой можно трактовать и несколько иначе, о чем я написал выше. Суть там такова, что западным "ваджраянцам" лучше работать на благо своей страны, ходить на лекции, улыбаться и делать подношения ламам. А серьёзной практикой, с отречением и всеми прочими атрибутами, достойны заниматься только тибетцы.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Юй Кан (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А сказанное Кармапой можно трактовать и несколько иначе, о чем я написал выше.


Прошу прощения, но "трактовка Кармапы" представителем Тхеравады - уже даже по названию процесс немного комичный.  :Smilie: 




> Суть там такова, что западным "ваджраянцам" лучше работать на благо своей страны, ходить на лекции, улыбаться и делать подношения ламам. А серьёзной практикой, с отречением и всеми прочими атрибутами, достойны заниматься только тибетцы


Ну что же - Вы продемонстрировали отличное понимание "серьезной практики" - особенно в ключе проивольного совмещения Ваджраяны (пути преображения) и "отречения". "Всё смешалось в доме Облонских"... Я ж потому чуть выше и спрашивал - имеются ли здесь люди, которые умеют не только "читать тексты разных школ", но и понимать прочитанное?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Я ж потому чуть выше и спрашивал - имеются ли здесь люди, которые умеют не только "читать тексты разных школ", но и понимать прочитанное?


извольте, сдаётся мне: целевой аудиторией интервью 16 Кармапы были вот эти товарищи, но не монахи с йогинами
Вложение 16498 не зря в приведённом тексте из 205 поста двойное упоминание о наркоманах
Вложение 16499

----------

Сергей Ч (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Прошу прощения, но "трактовка Кармапы" представителем Тхеравады - уже даже по названию процесс немного комичный.


Если убрать из поля "традиция" слово "тхеравада", смысл моих слов как-то изменится? Не думаю. ) Поэтому по существу лучше отвечайте.




> Ну что же - Вы продемонстрировали отличное понимание "серьезной практики" - особенно в ключе проивольного совмещения Ваджраяны (пути преображения) и "отречения". "Всё смешалось в доме Облонских"... Я ж потому чуть выше и спрашивал - имеются ли здесь люди, которые умеют не только "читать тексты разных школ", но и понимать прочитанное?


Преображения чего? Клеш. Но как говорит Падмасамбхава: пытаться использовать клеши в качестве пути, не отказавшись от привязанности к материальной реальности, означает уподобиться мухе, увязнувшей в меде. Так что оставление мирской жизни (что способствует уменьшению привязанностей к той самой материальной реальности) и путь преображения не противоречат друг другу, а даже наоборот. Именно этим собственно и занимались в уединениях  такие учителя как например Миларепа. И с эффективностью их практики было всё впорядке. А у вас видимо опять какое собственное понимание пути преображения, западная лайт-версия.))

----------

Антончик (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> сдаётся мне: целевой аудиторией интервью 16 Кармапы были вот эти товарищи, но не монахи с йогинами
> Вложение 16498 не зря в приведённом тексте из 205 поста двойное упоминание о наркоманах
> Вложение 16499


100% )))

----------


## Антон Соносон

> 100% )))


если так, то в чём смысл 210 поста топика?
например, относительно 5 пункта того опуса - ответ в последних словах песни

----------


## ullu

> в связи с этим вспомнил историю: у меня был друг Дима, который хотел "нёндряк смандюрить", и поехали мы с ним практиковать Дхарму. В соответствующее место. Приняли Прибежище. Спустя пару месяцев Димона отправили в соседнюю местность, там жил человек, который практиковал Чод, ну и Дима должен был помогать ему по хозяйству, попутно делая свои простирания, неподалёку находилась пещера, куда животные приходят умирать. Днём значит, простирания, хоз.работы, а ночью Дима долго не мог заснуть, т.к. за стенкой, в ночной тишине отсекалась надежда со страхом, в соответствующей форме. Пробыл там мой друг недели 2 или 3, в одну из ночей у него был выброс сознания, после которого он обнаружил у себя дырку в голове (как после Пховы). И Дима ломанулся "домой": извинился перед Учителем, попросил разрешения прервать практику, и уехал, сказал, что буддизм - это слишком круто для него. Может оно и норм, что результат быстрый отсутствует, пока тело, речь и ум не готовы?


Дело в том, что результат практики это знание, а не дырка в голове  :Smilie:  
Хотя, когда обанруживаешь знание пустоты в первый раз, то говорится, что люди пугаются этого знания. И наверное да, могут захотеть больше этого не распознавать.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Дело в том, что результат практики это знание, а не дырка в голове  
> Хотя, когда обанруживаешь знание пустоты в первый раз, то говорится, что люди пугаются этого знания. И наверное да, могут захотеть больше этого не распознавать.


В случае Димы - это была всего лишь дырка в голове, и Вам пример всего лишь разочарования в практике (пост 136 этой темы). Со слов "результат.." относится к посту Сергея Губарева (139 пост), если Вы не поняли

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А у вас видимо опять какое собственное понимание пути преображения, западная лайт-версия.


Почему мне всегда забавно общаться с тхеравадинами, так это из-за их способности иметь готовое мнение о тех колесницах, которые традиционно считаются более высокими по воззрениям.  :Smilie: 

Итак, вот хороший и наглядный эксперимент. Будем, как и советовал Будда, не тупо и беспрекословно верить любым наставлениям, но проверять на практике, чтобы убедиться в их достоверности.

Ну а для  этого надо исходить из реальной ситуации и современного общества.

Берем обычного городского жителя, практикующего буддизм, затем извлекаем из-под надежной защиты стен монастыря буддийского монаха, потом вытаскиваем йогина-накпу из его пещеры. И помещаем их всех в абсолютно равные и (повторюсь) современные условия. Затем говорим: "Ребята - эксперимент начался! Устраивайтесь и живите, как хотите. Проживание, пища и прочее обеспечение - на вашей ответственности. Практика - тоже". И отпускаем на все четыре стороны.

И теперь давайте посмотрим, чья практика будет более успешной в этих самых современных условиях.

1.

Монах (когда перестал в испуге шарахаться от прохожих) через половину дня взвыл: "Есть хочу! Почему мне никто не подносит подаяние и пищу! Что за неуважение к представителю Будды и Дхармы?!".  Дала ему какая-то сердобольная старушка кусочек колбасы, хотела по бритой голове погладить-утешить, а он, вместо благодарности: "Не смей ко мне прикасаться! И ты что, совсем не в курсе - я не ем мяса!" (вегетарианец-монах попался, да еще из ревностных). Сидит наш монах, голодный-голодный. Девочка шла: "На тебе пирожок, дяденька!"... "Разве не слышала - я не ем после полудня, Будда не разрешает!" - отогнал добрую, но назойливую девочку наш монах (хоть у самого и слюнки при виде пирожка с капустой потекли).

А тут уже и ночь на дворе - еще и о ночлеге позаботиться надо. Денег нет; зарабатывать - запрещено, а самое главное - не умеет. Прикорнуть бы на  лавочке в скверике, да вот беда - рядом на постой проститутки расположились. А ему метров на 20 к себе женщин подпускать нельзя - иначе Будда проклянет. Чуть стемнело - местная хулиганистая молодежь подошла, бейсбольные биты достала: "Чувак, а ну-ка пой "Харе Кришна"! И пляши!" ...Так и мучился он всю ночь, а наутро заявил - "Не, заберите меня в монастырь - там безопасно, тепло, кормят и спать дают!"  :Smilie: 

2.

Йогин (если это конечно настоящий йогин) - надеюсь, найдет себе еду на помойке. Но вот с ночлегом и прочим - обязательно возникнут проблемы. Вряд ли кто-то из сердобольных граждан согласится принять на постой человека с явными гигиеническими проблемами. В отличие от монаха - женщины его сами метров на 20 не подпустят: из-за запаха и неадекватного внешнего вида. На скамейке-то он в скверике вместе с проститутками переночевать запросто сможет, но вот только другая беда - полицейский придет: либо со скамейки сгонит, либо попробует отсутствующее удостоверение личности проверить и в каталажку упечет. Решил милостыню просить, так приковылял какой-то старичок-пенсионер и всё испортил: "Вам, юноша, сколько годков? Тридцать? Да на вас кирпичи можно возить - идите и работайте! ... Да я в ваши годы ДнепроГЭС строил!" 

На следующий день йогин решил раздобыть денег. Ну и поскольку квалификации нет никакой, устроился подсобником в бригаду узбеков-шабашников (ибо похож сильно на них был). Перетащил пару ведер с песком, вымотался. Присел отдохнуть, а его бригадир-туркмен в бок пинает: "Чего расселся-то?!" Применил наш йогин против него гневную мантру Дордже Дролло, но у бригады шабашников своя мантра оказалась, причем сопряженная с сильным физическим воздействием. Побили нашего "отшельника". Сидит он во дворе, кровь с разбитого носа утирает, а тут как раз и полиция подоспела: "Всем лечь! Лицом вниз, руки за голову! Проверка регистрации!" ... Ну и, поскольку денег не было, побили его опять - теперь уже полицейские.  

Плюнул йогин и сказал: "Нафиг ваш эксперимент! Хочу обратно в пещеру! Там хоть паспорт не нужен, и деньги полиция не трясет"  :Smilie: 

3.

И теперь - про "мою" западную "лайт-версию", как выше изволил выразиться один оратор.  :Smilie: 

Ну и что делает наш обычный городской житель-буддист? *(подчеркиваю: далее полностью иду по наставлениям своих учителей)*. Проснулся с утра, только глаза открыл - сделал сущностную гуру-йогу. Пока под душем стоял - успел мантру очищения шести элементов прочитать и Стослоговую пару раз спеть. За стол сел позавтракать - тут же маленькую пуджу прочитал (допустим - того же Джигме Лингпа). Пока в машине ехал - вместо назойливо бубнящего радио включил буддийскую лекцию с записью ретрита. Ну а если в метро до работы добирался - то наверняка тонглен в вагоне делал. 

Пришел на работу - у коллеги мама заболела: потратил десять минут, посочувствовал, спросил, чем может помочь, попытался объяснить ей ситуацию с буддийской точки зрения. Пока на глупейшем совещании сидел - сущностную практику Зеленой Тары сделал. Начальник на него решил накричать - так наш практик не стал в ответ ни орать, ни расстраиваться: вспомнил, что начальник - тоже живое существо и у него своих проблем куча: дочь-наркоманка и долги за "Лексус" не выплачены. Вздохнул только и подумал: "Еще одно существо мучается в сансаре. Отдаю все заслуги от сегодняшних практик, чтобы и оно было счастливо и утратило причины для страданий!" 

...По дороге домой - заехал в банк, честно заплатил налоги: пусть государству и его гражданам чуть полегче живется! Пока шел к машине - бабушке-нищенке подношение сделал. Домой приехал - все разворачивается в обратном порядке: душ - очистительные практики, ужин - пуджа. Вечером ежедневную сессию практики сделал. Затем домашних обнял, сказал: "Я вас всех очень люблю!" и пожелал спокойной ночи. Лег в постель, книжку с наставлениями открыл. А когда засыпать стал - на йогу сновидений переключился. 


***

... и что же, мои тхеравадинские друзья? Много ли раз в описанной ситуации в современных условиях два первых персонажа - монах и отшельник - вспомнили за день о буддийской практике, не говоря уже о том, чтобы применять ее к окружающим: бодхичитту, к примеру, лишний раз повзращивать, старушку через дорогу перевести (да-да, это - тоже практика Дхармы)... Приспособлен ли их эскапизм к современным условиям? ... А?  :Smilie: 

Вот в том-то, повторюсь, и есть *коренное отличие Ваджраяны и Дзогчена от прочих школ и течений*: необходимо не только действовать, исходя из текущей ситуации, но и стараться без напряжений интегрировать практику в каждую минуту жизни (в том числе - и на благо окружающим). И самому соответствовать ей - внешне и внутренне. Этому-то и учат мои ламы.

----------

Влад К (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Итак, вот хороший и наглядный эксперимент...


Это не эксперимент, это чистой воды демагогия!  :Smilie:  
Но было прикольно почитать, спасибо.))

----------

Ануруддха (09.06.2014), Вишаут (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014), Юй Кан (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> В случае Димы - это была всего лишь дырка в голове, и Вам пример всего лишь разочарования в практике (пост 136 этой темы). Со слов "результат.." относится к посту Сергея Губарева (139 пост), если Вы не поняли


Антон, чисто интереса ради, скажите пожалуйста, ваш друг серьёзно практиковал/учился или только занимался хозяйственными делами и "плевал в потолок"?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> это чистой воды демагогия!


Так сами проверьте и проведите подобный опыт на практике - кто мешает.  :Smilie:  Не занимайтесь теоретизированием "Падмасамбхава сказал...", а повернитесь лицом к вполне реальным современным условиям жизни.

Ну а если это сказано исключительно о третьей части - Вы в корне тут не правы: я сам много лет подряд стараюсь жить именно так, то есть по советам моих учителей. Я всецело доверяю своим учителям, их компентности, аутентичности и наставлениям.

----------

Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так сами проверьте и проведите подобный опыт на практике - кто мешает.  Не занимайтесь теоретизированием "Падмасамбхава сказал...", а повернитесь лицом к вполне реальным современным условиям жизни.


В контексте того, о чем мы говорим (оставление мирской жизни) - никаких отличий настоящего от времен великих йогинов по сути нет. Изменилась лишь внешняя форма и материальные блага, а суть всё та же. Потому то учения того же Падмасамбхавы или Будды справедливы и по сей день.




> Ну а если это сказано исключительно о третьей части - Вы в корне тут не правы: я сам много лет подряд стараюсь жить именно так, то есть по советам моих учителей. Я всецело доверяю своим учителям, их компентности, аутентичности и наставлениям.


Позвольте, но я ведь ни в коей мере не оспариваю эффективность вашей практики.. Речь то была только о том, что ваше утверждение- "практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее практики монахов, йогинов и прочих отшельников" - не имеет  оснований.

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Антончик (09.06.2014), Ануруддха (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ладно, на том и порешим.  :Smilie:  Что-то я подустал. Приятно было пообщаться и спокойной ночи всем.

----------

Антон Соносон (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Спокойной ночи! )

----------

Альбина (09.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Антон, чисто интереса ради, скажите пожалуйста, ваш друг серьёзно практиковал/учился или только занимался хозяйственными делами и "плевал в потолок"?


серьёзно, но иногда шутил, до буддийской практики несколько лет занимался в какой-то школе йоги с инструктором. Считаю, что основной причиной последствий "инцидента" была хреновая мотивация

----------

Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Я подумала))
> 
> 
> 4) Есть карма и перерождения, но человек этим не озабочен и живет себе потому что живет. Вот тут, конечно, у меня возник затык)) Потому что это какой-то хаос ведущий неизвестно куда, и он не имеет никакого смысла. Разве что когда-нибудь существо пойдет по 1)-му пути, а до тех пор все это тоже бессмысленно)


Можно такой вариант "растыка" например.   Человек не озабочен кармой и т. д. потому что когда-то  он интуитивно понял,что если этим не быть озабоченым,то заветный путь к освобождению ускорится . То есть что-то понял, а что конкретно -не понял, но понял что это важно, а ум сформировал заключение - "ни в чем нет смысла".))   Можно сказать ,что ум его владельца перехитрил . Говорит владельцу - "все не имеет смысла", а сам хочет на свободу, хитрец такой.)

----------

Neroli (09.06.2014), Антон Соносон (09.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Я подумала))
> Тут я вижу 4 варианта развития событий:
> 1) Есть карма и перерождения, человек этим озабочен и живет себе, практикуя. Тут со смыслом все понятно. Он есть.
> 2) Нет кармы и перерождений, человек этим не озабочен и живет себе потому что живет. С моей т.з. нету в его жизни никакого смысла, хотя бы потому что нету никакой разницы, живет он или покончил с собой. 
> 3) Нет кармы и перерождений, но человек этим озабочен и живет себе, практикуя. Это разновидность второго варианта. Жить можно, но смысла никакого))
> 4) Есть карма и перерождения, но человек этим не озабочен и живет себе потому что живет. Вот тут, конечно, у меня возник затык)) Потому что это какой-то хаос ведущий неизвестно куда, и он не имеет никакого смысла. Разве что когда-нибудь существо пойдет по 1)-му пути, а до тех пор все это тоже бессмысленно)


Мне кажется, это хорошо, когда человек в определенный помент осознал (появилась твердая уверенность), что есть карма и перерождения, все имеет причину и следствие. И тогда, как минимум, появляется цель, смысл: делать только хорошие дела, стараться не делать и избавляться от плохого. Хотя бы понимание того, что все возвращается обратно и уже из-за этого не нужно делать плохое. 
А такие вещи как очищение ума от глубоких загрязнений, освобождение всех живых существ, достижение Ниббаны - может быть смыслом, целью на следующем этапе (и то не всем это надо будет).

----------

Neroli (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Мне кажется, это хорошо, когда человек в определенный помент осознал (появилась твердая уверенность), что есть карма и перерождения, все имеет причину и следствие...


Мне кажется такое нельзя осознать. Это всегда будет оставаться вопросом веры.

----------


## Антончик

> 1. Монах и йогин работают? - Нет.
> 2. Монах и йогин заботятся сами о себе ? - Нет. Они вынуждены жить на подаяние / пожертования / за счет спонсоров.
> 3. Несут ли монах и йогин (при соответствующем "монашеском" или "отшельническом" образе жизни) ответственность за окружающих. - Нет. Наоборот - окружающие вынуждены заботиться о них самих.
> 4. Выглядит ли внешний вид монаха или отшельника "аутсайдерски"? - Да. Монашеские одежды либо одеяние йогинов-накп в любом случае как раз и призваны подчеркивать их отличие от окружающих.
> 5. Делают ли они что-то для страны своего проживания. - Нет.


Была Сутра, в которой описывалась польза от того, что в этой местности медитируют, занимаются практикой. Поиском всяко ищу, никак не могу найти. Название не помню. Может кто-то знает и кинет ссылку?

Дхаммапада:



> Непослушный и лживый не становится отшельником только благодаря бритой голове. Что это за отшельник, если он скареден и исполнен желаний?!
> Но кто полностью подчиняет зло, - большое или малое, - того называют «отшельником», ибо он успокоил зло.
> ...
> Тот, кто отбросил зло, зовется брахманом; тот, кто живет в покое, - отшельником; отбросивший свою грязь называется «очистившимся».


Гиримананда сутта:



> И что такое восприятие отказа от любых миров? При этом монах отказывается от любых привязанностей, пристрастий, навязчивостей сознания, предубеждений и скрытых склонностей по отношению к любому миру, воздерживается от них и не вовлекается. Это называется восприятием отказа от любых миров.


Ещё была Сутра, в которой утверждалось, что вопрос в привязанности. Если ты живёшь в обществе, или в лесу или где-то ещё и не привязан - то ты отшельник, аскет. А если ты и в уединении поглощён страстями и желаниями - то нифига не аскет и не отшельник (например привязанность к своему лесу, или к аскетизму, или наличие страстных желаний). Тоже не могу найти ни через поиск ни название вспомнить.

***




> 3. Несут ли монах и йогин (при соответствующем "монашеском" или "отшельническом" образе жизни) ответственность за окружающих. - Нет. Наоборот - окружающие вынуждены заботиться о них самих.


Учат, передают практики. Без того, чтобы они сами практиковали - они не смогли бы эффективно продолжать линии передачи и достигать плодов практики. А уже после достижения плодов можно идти в народ и там применять на практике достижения. такому подходу подтверждения - биографии Вирупы, Наропы, Марпы и других.

----------

Влад К (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Почему мне всегда забавно общаться с тхеравадинами, так это из-за их способности иметь готовое мнение о тех колесницах, которые традиционно считаются более высокими по воззрениям. 
> 
> Итак, вот хороший и наглядный эксперимент. Будем, как и советовал Будда, не тупо и беспрекословно верить любым наставлениям, но проверять на практике, чтобы убедиться в их достоверности.
> 
> Ну а для  этого надо исходить из реальной ситуации и современного общества.
> 
> Берем обычного городского жителя, практикующего буддизм, затем извлекаем из-под надежной защиты стен монастыря буддийского монаха, потом вытаскиваем йогина-накпу из его пещеры. И помещаем их всех в абсолютно равные и (повторюсь) современные условия. Затем говорим: "Ребята - эксперимент начался! Устраивайтесь и живите, как хотите. Проживание, пища и прочее обеспечение - на вашей ответственности. Практика - тоже". И отпускаем на все четыре стороны.
> 
> И теперь давайте посмотрим, чья практика будет более успешной в этих самых современных условиях.
> ...


Ну так кто мешает так же придумать рассказ, где монах будет практиковать на улице, и йогин будет тоже интегрировать практику в жизнь? Это ж сугубо фантазия - что хочу, то придумываю. Доказательством не является. Так как может быть и так как вы написали, и противоположным образом, и ещё стопяцот разных вариантов и их сочетаний. Само по себе такое литературное творчество ниочём.

----------

Алексей А (09.06.2014), Альбина (09.06.2014), Антон Соносон (09.06.2014), Вишаут (09.06.2014), Йен (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Ну а для  этого надо исходить из реальной ситуации и современного общества.
> 
> Берем обычного городского жителя, практикующего буддизм, затем извлекаем из-под надежной защиты стен монастыря буддийского монаха, потом вытаскиваем йогина-накпу из его пещеры. И помещаем их всех в абсолютно равные и (повторюсь) современные условия. Затем говорим: "Ребята - эксперимент начался! Устраивайтесь и живите, как хотите. Проживание, пища и прочее обеспечение - на вашей ответственности. Практика - тоже". И отпускаем на все четыре стороны.
> 
> И теперь давайте посмотрим, чья практика будет более успешной в этих самых современных условиях.


 Какой-то странный и совершенно неадекватный эксперимент ) У монаха куча обетов, именно поэтому он должен жить в определенных условиях. Но все равно толстые стены монастыря не спасают от внешних воздействий, монахи общаются с прихожанами, дают им наставления и ходят в многодневные походы "тудонг", это не считая сбора подаяния по утрам. Социальную функцию они выполняют с лихвой - обучая Дхамме мирян и усердно занимаясь практикой, миряне так же накапливают заслуги совершая тхамбун. Взаимная польза. И к тому же - в буддийских странах современное общество, в отношении к буддийским монахам, не такое, как в не буддийских и , например, одеяние монаха не выглядит аутсайдерским )

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Антончик (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Если целевая аудитория - миряне , то наверно, недальновидно "обламывать" паству каноном.

т.н. "время и место".

А, что касаемо основного вопроса темы :

----------


## Ануруддха

Вопрос мирянин vs монах достаточно ведь очевидный: у кого больше времени и условий на практику и теорию у того и больше шансов достичь определенных результатов. Будда вроде не давал наставлений в стиле: как стать более эффективный менеджером за счет развития саматхи. Иллюзия все это - вот мол я успею и денег днем заработать, вечером помедить, а потом еще и оттянуться где-нибудь в Таиланде и в конце жизни меня ждет неминуемая нирвана. Единственное, что в современном мире изменилось - это то что мирянин может большую часть своей жизни посвятить Дхарме, к примеру, годами проживая при монастыре, но это по сути уже отшельник.

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Йен (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне кажется такое нельзя осознать. Это всегда будет оставаться вопросом веры.


А Будда сказал, что можно, и многие ему поверившие, действительно впоследствии осознали.) 
Но для нас да, это всё  пока вопрос веры. Но зато можно осознать, что спокойный ум приносит больше счастья и удовлетворения, чем неспокойный. Что есть благие(кусала) качества и неблагие(акусала), обуславливающие разные состояния, а правильное на них различение, это мудрость (prajna). Всё это действительно проверяемо уже прямо сейчас. Когда есть это осознание, то появляется путь. А когда есть путь, вопрос о цели или смысле жизни особо не возникает.)

"Каждый идёт своим путем. Но все дороги всё равно идут в никуда. Значит, весь смысл в самой дороге, как по ней идти… Если идёшь с удовольствием, значит, это твоя дорога. Если тебе плохо – в любой момент можешь сойти с неё, как бы далеко ни зашёл. И это будет правильно."
© Карлос Кастанеда

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Вопрос мирянин vs монах достаточно ведь очевидный: у кого больше времени и условий на практику и теорию у того и больше шансов достичь определенных результатов. Будда вроде не давал наставлений в стиле: как стать более эффективный менеджером за счет развития саматхи. Иллюзия все это - вот мол я успею и денег днем заработать, вечером помедить, а потом еще и оттянуться где-нибудь в Таиланде и в конце жизни меня ждет неминуемая нирвана. Единственное, что в современном мире изменилось - это то что мирянин может большую часть своей жизни посвятить Дхарме, к примеру, годами проживая при монастыре, но это по сути уже отшельник.


Во многом здесь еще решает карма. У кого-то появляются условия или посыл стать отшельником, или монахом.  Кого-то карма оставляет мирянином .Очень все индивидуально. А шансы равные мне кажется.Если практикующий увидел природу ума, какая разница сидит он без влияния внешних факторов или подчеркивает свое знание этой природы в мирской среде.

----------


## Sojj

Нет, я не разачаровался в сансаре. Сансара для меня - это лишь вопрос восприятия окружающего мира, наклеивание на него ярлыков и последующее за ним расстройство от того факта, что фантазии и надежды не воплотились.
Когда забываешься и начинаешь усиленно фонтанировать умственной деятельностью - сразу становится тяжело и грустно.
Когда расслабляешься и действуешь в соответствии со своей ситуацией, практикуешь как можешь - рождается некоторое понимание.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Будда вроде не давал наставлений в стиле: как стать более эффективный менеджером за счет развития саматхи.


... Как говорится - кто что понял, тот то и понял (из прочитаного).  :Smilie: 

Поэтому я думаю, что не буду уже по десятому разу (ибо это излишне) объяснять одно и то же: *"Будда давал наставления - как стать более эффективным"*. Точка. 

Стать эффективным в любой(!) ситуации. Стать эффективным не только для себя, но и для окружающих.

Кроме того, сломав сансарную клетку своих учеников, Будда не собирался сразу же выстраивать для них другую. В том числе - и из "буддийских"  ограничивающих обязательств и обетов. *Единственная цель Будды - сделать людей свободными.*

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Аурум (09.06.2014), Нико (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати, меня тут только что посетила одна немного дикая и еретическая для Тхеравады идея: ведь и буддист-менеджер тоже может стать сво-бод-ным.  :Smilie:   И в то же самое время -  быть "эффективным менеджером"... А почему бы и нет?

Ведь Будда этого не отрицал и не утверждал, что его учения предназначено только для одного типа людей или одной касты, а все остальные - пролетают.

----------

Альбина (09.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется такое нельзя осознать. Это всегда будет оставаться вопросом веры.


Как же нельзя, когда можно? Что касается перерождений, уже много людей в этом мире достаточно точно рассказывают о своих прошлых жизнях.

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Как же нельзя, когда можно? Что касается перерождений, уже много людей в этом мире достаточно точно рассказывают о своих прошлых жизнях.


Ну да, есть еще много людей в этом мире, которые видели как Саи Баба людей воскрешал)) 
А на самом деле фикегознает.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Посетил писательский зуд и вдохновение: чуток расширил историю № 2 - про йогина. Жизненно расширил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> И теперь - про "мою" западную "лайт-версию", как выше изволил выразиться один оратор. 
> 
> Ну и что делает наш обычный городской житель-буддист? *(подчеркиваю: далее полностью иду по наставлениям своих учителей)*. Проснулся с утра, только глаза открыл - сделал сущностную гуру-йогу. Пока под душем стоял - успел мантру очищения шести элементов прочитать и Стослоговую пару раз спеть. За стол сел позавтракать - тут же маленькую пуджу прочитал (допустим - того же Джигме Лингпа). Пока в машине ехал - вместо назойливо бубнящего радио включил буддийскую лекцию с записью ретрита. Ну а если в метро до работы добирался - то наверняка тонглен в вагоне делал. 
> 
> Пришел на работу - у коллеги мама заболела: потратил десять минут, посочувствовал, спросил, чем может помочь, попытался объяснить ей ситуацию с буддийской точки зрения. Пока на глупейшем совещании сидел - сущностную практику Зеленой Тары сделал. Начальник на него решил накричать - так наш практик не стал в ответ ни орать, ни расстраиваться: вспомнил, что начальник - тоже живое существо и у него своих проблем куча: дочь-наркоманка и долги за "Лексус" не выплачены. Вздохнул только и подумал: "Еще одно существо мучается в сансаре. Отдаю все заслуги от сегодняшних практик, чтобы и оно было счастливо и утратило причины для страданий!" 
> 
> ...По дороге домой - заехал в банк, честно заплатил налоги: пусть государству и его гражданам чуть полегче живется! Пока шел к машине - бабушке-нищенке подношение сделал. Домой приехал - все разворачивается в обратном порядке: душ - очистительные практики, ужин - пуджа. Вечером ежедневную сессию практики сделал. Затем домашних обнял, сказал: "Я вас всех очень люблю!" и пожелал спокойной ночи. Лег в постель, книжку с наставлениями открыл. А когда засыпать стал - на йогу сновидений переключился.



Ух ты! Если вы про себя, то полный респект!

----------

Альбина (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Отвечу посредством ПС.

----------


## Альбина

> Кстати, меня тут только что посетила одна немного дикая и еретическая для Тхеравады идея: ведь и буддист-менеджер тоже может стать сво-бод-ным.   И в то же самое время -  быть "эффективным менеджером"... А почему бы и нет?
> 
> Ведь Будда этого не отрицал и не утверждал, что его учения предназначено только для одного типа людей или одной касты, а все остальные - пролетают.


Ничего здесь дикого в мысли нет . Вполне может. Странно думать как-раз наоборот.

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, меня тут только что посетила одна немного дикая и еретическая для Тхеравады идея: ведь и буддист-менеджер тоже может стать сво-бод-ным.   И в то же самое время -  быть "эффективным менеджером"... А почему бы и нет?
> 
>  Ведь Будда этого не отрицал и не утверждал, что его учения предназначено только для одного типа людей или одной касты, а все остальные - пролетают.


Да, Будда говорил, что путь к Пробуждению доступен каждому, вне зависимости от его рода, касты, нации и т.д. Но это не значит, что практиковать этот путь можно как угодно. Как говорится,  менеджеру менеджерово, буддисту буддистово.  :Smilie: 
Другое дело, что профессия менеджера не входит в число запрещенных занятий, связанных с прямым причинением вреда жс, поэтому менеджер вполне может быть хорошим буддистом и даже свободным человеком, что ни в коей мере не является ересью, ни для тхеравады, ни для других традиций буддизма.)

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Альбина (09.06.2014), Вишаут (09.06.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> *Единственная цель Будды - сделать людей свободными.*


Все верно. Только кто-то может достичь окончательного освобождения уже в этой жизни, став монахом\отшельником (если уже созрела необходимая благая карма), искренне посвятив свою жизнь только практике.
А кто-то может практиковать, оставаясь мирянином(если благой кармы еще не достаточно). И это лучше, чем вообще не практиковать. Так мирянин тоже продвигается на пути, накапливая благие заслуги и приближаясь к цели, которую он может достичь, например, в следующей жизни.

----------

Альбина (09.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> ведь и буддист-менеджер тоже может стать сво-бод-ным.   И в то же самое время -  быть "эффективным менеджером"...


Почему то всплыл персонаж Чубайс . Когда-то его  как раз называли "самым эффективным менеджером страны". И по-моему, он буддист. Или мне изменяет память. ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Кстати - один из моих самых любимых политиков (наряду с Борисом Абрамовичем Березовским)  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да, Будда говорил, что путь к Пробуждению доступен каждому, вне зависимости от его рода, касты, нации и т.д. Но это не значит, что практиковать этот путь можно как угодно.


Немного сомнительное утверждение, особенно в свете того, что Будда давал самые различные методы, исходя из состояния и ситуаций своих учеников  _(уф, так и быть, написал эту фразу в двенадцатый раз)_  :Smilie: 

 ... Во-всяком случае, так утверждается в Ваджраяне и Дзогчене _(как обычно - в Ваш персональный монастырь я не лезу)_  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Немного сомнительное утверждение, особенно в свете того, что Будда давал самые различные методы, исходя из состояния и ситуаций своих учеников  _(уф, так и быть, написал эту фразу в двенадцатый раз)_


Это какой-то раскрученный миф (по крайней мере согласно Палийского канона), Будда редко давал личные наставления, а если и давал то мотивировал на практику и отшельничество и чьи-то личные вопросы он обсуждал перед собравшимися монахами. Иначе путь можно назвать не восьмеричным, а тысячеричным. Да, может быть упор на определенные аспекты в практике но общая канва пути она едина.

_Единственный путь, ведущий к достижению чистоты, преодолению печали и плача, прекращению боли и скорби, к вступлению на совершенный путь и осуществлению Ниббāны, - это путь «четырех основ осознанности»._ 
Д. 22

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), Антон Соносон (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Валерий, но ведь значительная часть канона - это беседы Будды с разными людьми. Вполне конкретные наставления. 

Кстати сказать, праджняпарамита - это наиболее глубокая часть памятования качеств ума. Так что в плане практики никто не отступается от канона.
Даже ступени совершенствования это всего лишь углубление в праджняпарамиту.

Просто в махаяне утверждается, что сказанное всей сангхе это словно бы начальная школа. В каноне есть достаточно простые сутты, но есть и крайне глубокие. Например маха и чула ведалла сутты. Они касаются крайне непростых вопросов, которые вряд ли поймут люди, не имеющие опыта джхан арупалоки.

Неправильно говорить, что весь канон является начальной школой, вовсе нет. Но неправильно так же утверждать, что можно лишь слушая сутты постичь мудрость. Рано или поздно придется погрузиться в глубочайшее созерцание качеств ума. 

Люди же, лишь размышляющие о сути учения, не практикующие глубокого успокоения и созерцания ума плодят лишь множество заблуждений, коллекционируя мнения и взгляды, приятные неумелому уму.

----------

Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> В случае Димы - это была всего лишь дырка в голове, и Вам пример всего лишь разочарования в практике (пост 136 этой темы). Со слов "результат.." относится к посту Сергея Губарева (139 пост), если Вы не поняли


У меня ещё одно условие было, если вы следите за ходом разговора, что человек получает результат. 
Потому что я предполагаю, что люди разочаровываются из-за того, что не получают результатов практики, или не понимают что результат практики это знание, а не что-то другое. 
Я там приводила пример с веревкой, которую принимают за змею, и вопрос , как я могу захотеть обратно боятся змеи, когда я уже знаю, что это веревка? Могу ли я разочароваться в этом знании и захотеть обратно?

----------


## ullu

> это путь «четырех основ осознанности».


А какие это 4 основы осознанности?

----------


## Ануруддха

> А какие это 4 основы осознанности?


1. созерцание тела; 
2. созерцание чувств;
3. созерцание ума;
4. созерцание умственных качеств.


_Осознанность вдоха и выдоха (анапанасати), практикуемая и развиваемая, приводит к совершенству «четыре основы осознанности»; четыре основы осознанности, практикуемые и развиваемые, приводят к совершенству семь «факторов пробуждения»; семь факторов пробуждения, практикуемые и развиваемые, приводят к совершенству «ясное знание и освобождение»._
М. 118

----------

Thaitali (09.06.2014), ullu (09.06.2014), Антончик (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> согласно Палийского канона


Это, конечно, замечательная ссылка для придания весомости своим словам, однако при ее употреблении смею напомнить несколько общеизвестных вещей:

1. После смерти Будды т.н. "буддизм" разкололся на 18 (а то и более!) школ, каждая(!) из которых, как я скромно полагаю, претендовала на аутентичность и утверждала, что только она(!) является носительницой  "истинного слова Будды".

2. Последующие расколы не придали особой аутентичности какой-либо из школ или их доктринам.

3. Т.н. "Палийский канон" является устным пересказом возможных слов Будды, зафиксированным письменно лишь 400(!) лет спустя после его смерти (со всеми вытекающими возможными последствиями в виде ошибок, заимствований, лакун, приукрашиваний и т.п.).

4. Современные исследователи буддизма прямо сомневаются в его аутентичности:




> «Мнение ряда исследователей (сторонников «палийской школы») о том, что сохраненный тхеравадинами канон аутентичен первоначальному учению, в настоящее время признано ошибочным. Научный анализ этих сочинений показал, что они явились результатом длительной редакторской обработки и не могли быть созданы в какой-либо короткий хронологический период... Скорее можно предположить, что палийский канон, как и каноны других школ (на санскрите), представлял собой определенную интерпретацию раннего учения и отразил кардинальные положения своих школ. Таким образом, выявление идей, принадлежащих создателю доктрины, надо проводить осторожно и с большими оговорками» — Бонгард-Левин Г. М. Древнеиндийская цивилизация. ISBN 978-5-02-036317-5


Так что и подобные вещи (относясь со ВСЕМ ВОЗМОЖНЫМ УВАЖЕНИЕМ к Палийскому канону!) также следует держать в голове.

----------

Аурум (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Немного сомнительное утверждение, особенно в свете того, что Будда давал самые различные методы, исходя из состояния и ситуаций своих учеников  _(уф, так и быть, написал эту фразу в двенадцатый раз)_ 
> 
> ... Во-всяком случае, так утверждается в Ваджраяне и Дзогчене (как обычно - в Ваш персональный монастырь я не лезу)


Все различные наставления, которые Будда давал своим последователям: будь-то ближайшие его ученики из монашеской общины, зажиточные миряне, или цари, по сути ничем не отличались. А по-вашему выходит, что Будда мог давать противоречивые друг другу методы. Но это не так. Форма наставлений могла отличаться, но никак не суть.
К тому же, методы Ваджраяны и Дзогчен давали совсем другие личности, а не Будда Шакьямуни. И в этот Ваш персональный монастырь я тоже не лезу.)

----------


## Аурум

"Согласно палийскому канону" вообще 95% тем этого форума - это страшная ересь.

----------

Eternal Jew (09.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> 1. созерцание тела; 
> 2. созерцание чувств;
> 3. созерцание ума;
> 4. созерцание умственных качеств.
> 
> 
> _Осознанность вдоха и выдоха (анапанасати), практикуемая и развиваемая, приводит к совершенству «четыре основы осознанности»; четыре основы осознанности, практикуемые и развиваемые, приводят к совершенству семь «факторов пробуждения»; семь факторов пробуждения, практикуемые и развиваемые, приводят к совершенству «ясное знание и освобождение»._
> М. 118


Спасибо.
Вот я прочитала про 7 факторов ( по первой ссылке что нашла просто, http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...y-canons/3584/)
" Семь факторов пробуждения
Некоторые из них нам уже знакомы — это осознание, усилие, концентрация. Остальные четыре — различение дхарм, радость, спокойствие, равностность. Пять из них выступают как антиподы пяти "препятствиям": осознание противостоит стремлению к удовольствию, различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, усилие — лености, радость — глупости, равностность — волнению и неуверенности. Баланс между факторами пробуждения и "препятствиями" целиком зависит от постоянного внимания индивида к дхармам."

Если здесь все правильно написано, то не могли бы вы объяснить как различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, и радость - глупости?
Про остальные понятно как это происходит, а про эти нет.

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

ullu, если позволите, я выскажу, как понимаю, почему различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, а радость - глупости.
Озлобленность есть отвержение. То, что мы отвергаем, мы отказываемся рассматривать. Мы хотим прекращения этого, и только. Если же мы рассматриваем это внимательно, мы обнаруживаем, что не можем найти то, что следует отвергать. Так различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности.

Глупость есть отсутствие интереса, а радость есть энтузиазм и заинтересованность. Когда мы глупы, нам многое скучно и не интересно, мы привязаны к привычному и знакомому и боимся нового и неожиданного. Радость это бестрашие, стремление к непознанному. Поэтому радость противостоит глупости.

----------

ullu (09.06.2014), Альбина (09.06.2014), Антон Соносон (09.06.2014), Антончик (09.06.2014), Влад К (09.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Согласно палийскому канону" вообще 95% тем этого форума - это страшная ересь. 

(со всем моим личным уважением к "Палийскому канону"я  бы сказал - 146%)

----------

Аурум (09.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Зависит от того, кто точку зрения Палийского канона оценивает. У самого канона нет точки зрения. А Будда общался с самыми разными собеседниками. Как и те же Тхеры и Аджаны, кстати.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А по-вашему выходит, что Будда мог давать противоречивые друг другу методы.


Ну что же, в педагогических целях  :Smilie:  я напишу и в тринадцатый раз, что Будда НЕ давал "противоречивые методы", но, обладая ясностью и всеведением - исключительно те методы, которые подходили и были годными для той или иной ситуации его учеников и состояния их ума.

P.S. Помните я чуть выше приводил историю от ННР про монаха с волосатыми ногами? Вот и ответьте сами (не опираясь на "Палйиский канон" - со всем нашим к нему уважением!):

1. Стоит ли в таком случае создавать правило: *"ВСЕМ МОНАХАМ НЕПРЕМЕННО БРИТЬ НОГИ!"*, если многие из них: 

1) безволосы от рождения; 
2) проживают в холодном климате.

2. Является ли непременной бритье ног свидетельством, что:

1) монахи являются какими-то особыми существами;
2) бритье ног приближает / способствует просветлению;
3) не побрившие ноги миряне и йогины - не спасутся от оков сансары.

Сможете ответить по пунктам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это, конечно, замечательная ссылка для придания весомости своим словам, однако при ее употреблении смею напомнить несколько общеизвестных вещей:
> 
> 1. После смерти Будды т.н. "буддизм" разкололся на 18 (а то и более!) школ, каждая(!) из которых, как я скромно полагаю, претендовала на аутентичность и утверждала, что только она(!) является носительницой  "истинного слова Будды".


Причиной раскола  в раннем буддизме были разногласия в трактовках истинного слова Будды, носителями которого действительно являлись все школы. 

Досектантский_буддизм




> 2. Последующие расколы не придали особой аутентичности какой-либо из школ или их доктринам.


С этим никто и не спорит.




> 3. Т.н. "Палийский канон" является устным пересказом возможных слов Будды, зафиксированным письменно лишь 400(!) лет спустя после его смерти (со всеми вытекающими возможными последствиями в виде ошибок, заимствований, лакун, приукрашиваний и т.п.).
> 
> 4. Современные исследователи буддизма прямо сомневаются в его аутентичности


Конечно же, помимо сутт, Палийский канон содержит и другие, чисто тхеравадинские канонические тексты. Но аутентичность самих сутт, содержащих слово Будды, не вызывает никаких сомнений, особенно самые ранние четыре Никаи. На эту тему есть много работ.
Также помимо Википедии, рекомендую почитать и другие исследования по поводу аутентичности и места Палийского канона среди других буддийских текстов. Например: 

Об основных проблемах изучения истории раннего буддизма и канонического собрания текстов раннего буддизма

----------


## ullu

> ullu, если позволите, я выскажу, как понимаю,


Большое спасибо. Теперь понятно .

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну что же, в педагогических целях  я напишу и в тринадцатый раз, что Будда НЕ давал "противоречивые методы", но, обладая ясностью и всеведением - исключительно те методы, которые подходили и были годными для той или иной ситуации его учеников и состояния их ума.
> 
> P.S. Помните я чуть выше приводил историю от ННР про монаха с волосатыми ногами? Вот и ответьте сами (не опираясь на "Палйиский канон" - со всем нашим к нему уважением!):
> 
> 1. Стоит ли в таком случае создавать правило: *"ВСЕМ МОНАХАМ НЕПРЕМЕННО БРИТЬ НОГИ!"*, если многие из них: 
> 
> 1) безволосы от рождения; 
> 2) проживают в холодном климате.
> 
> ...


Не нам с вами, мирянам, обсуждать Винаю - это во-первых. И я не думаю, что Вы или ННР лучше Будды знаете, что нужно монашеской Сангхе. ) 
А во-вторых:  я не считаю, что бесприкословное соблюдение всех пунктов Винаи является свидетельством того, что такой монах является каким-то особым существом, что он ближе к просветлению, и т.д. Всё это ваши очередные фантазии.  Соблюдение Винаи является свидетельством того, что это добросовестный монах. Вот и всё.

----------


## Аурум

> Не нам с вами, мирянам, обсуждать Винаю - это во-первых.


Откуда запрет? Обсуждать можно всё, что угодно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> P.S. Помните я чуть выше приводил историю от ННР про монаха с волосатыми ногами?


Так это Вы привели какую-то бредовую историю...

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо.
> " Семь факторов пробуждения
> Некоторые из них нам уже знакомы — это осознание, усилие, концентрация. Остальные четыре — различение дхарм, радость, спокойствие, равностность. Пять из них выступают как антиподы пяти "препятствиям": осознание противостоит стремлению к удовольствию, различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, усилие — лености, радость — глупости, равностность — волнению и неуверенности. Баланс между факторами пробуждения и "препятствиями" целиком зависит от постоянного внимания индивида к дхармам."
> 
> Если здесь все правильно написано, то не могли бы вы объяснить как различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, и радость - глупости?
> Про остальные понятно как это происходит, а про эти нет.


Пять помех - это желание, недоброжелательность, лень, неугомонность, неуверенность.

"И что служит недостатком пищи для возникновения ещё невозникшей недоброжелательности, или для увеличения и разрастания уже возникшей недоброжелательности? Есть освобождение разума с помощью дружелюбия. Уделять ему основательное внимание, – вот недостаток пищи для возникновения ещё невозникшей недоброжелательности, или для увеличения и разрастания уже возникшей недоброжелательности. "
*Ахара сутта*

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не нам с вами, мирянам, обсуждать Винаю - это во-первых.


кхм...




> Соблюдение Винаи является свидетельством того, что это добросовестный монах.


(по аналогии с подобным доказательством и ни в коем случае НЕ проецируя одно на другое) заявлю, что соблюдение устава солдатом войск СС является свидетельством того, что это добросовестный солдат.

***

Помните, я уже писал чуть выше (Вы там еще аж за голову схватились):




> .*.. данный обмен мнениями очень наглядно демонстрирует разницу между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной.
> 
> В первой главное - безукоризненное и беспрекословное следование заповедям и обетам: "Так сказал (велел!) сам Будда". 
> 
> Во второй суть такова - "Поступайте по ситуации"*


Что ж Вы теперь эту мою точку зрения принялись доказывать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так это Вы привели какую-то бредовую историю...


Милейший, чуть-чуть поосторожнее со словами. 

Эта "бредовая история" - наставления одного из самых авторитетных и аутентичных учителей Ваджраяны и Дзогчена. Более того - я ее слышал лично. ... Договорились?

----------


## Neroli

> Откуда запрет? Обсуждать можно всё, что угодно.


Я слышала, что мирянам даже *читать* винаю нельзя))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Согласно палийскому канону" вообще 95% тем этого форума - это страшная ересь.


Ну например, когда человек пишет, что практика мирянина априори круче практики монахов и отшельников, то это не то, чтобы ересь, это скорее глупость.. И таких тем действительно много. Согласны? )
На самом деле нужно учитывать, что разные есть люди, как в среде мирян, так и в среде отшельников. И во времена Будды, среди его последователей были миряне, более способные, чем некоторые монахи, и наоборот.

----------

Thaitali (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Милейший, чуть-чуть поосторожнее со словами. 
> 
> Эта "бредовая история" - наставления одного из самых авторитетных и аутентичных учителей Ваджраяны и Дзогчена... Договорились?


Это история бредовая. Как и многое из того, что Вы приписываете тхераваде.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я слышала, что мирянам даже *читать* винаю нельзя))


Ничего подобного. Изучать Винаю очень полезно для мирян.

----------

Thaitali (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это история бредовая. Как и многое из того, что Вы приписываете тхераваде.



Вы знаете, уважаемый, я - не стукач, мне кнопку "Сообщить модератору" (кстати - тхеравадину) жать не нужно. Ну а высказанное Вами "уважение" к ННР - на Вашей совести.

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего подобного. Изучать Винаю очень полезно для мирян.


Значит надо мной пошутили кое-какие редиски))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Откуда запрет? Обсуждать можно всё, что угодно.


Причем тут запрет? Не вы, не я, монахами не являемся. Так ведь? Какое нам дело до Винаи? 
К тому же, обсуждать - это одно, а вот осуждать - это уже другое дело.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *осуждать* - это уже другое дело.


кхм... И где же именно?

К тому же - читаю своими глазами чуть выше:




> Не нам с вами, мирянам, *обсуждать* Винаю - это во-первых.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну например, когда человек пишет, что практика мирянина априори круче практики монахов и отшельников, то это не то, чтобы ересь, это скорее глупость.. И таких тем действительно много. Согласны? )


Крутость практики в чём измеряете?

----------


## Аурум

> Причем тут запрет? Не вы, не я, монахами не являемся. Так ведь? Какое нам дело до Винаи? 
> К тому же, обсуждать - это одно, а вот осуждать - это уже другое дело.


Так. Я не являюсь христианином. И что, мне нельзя обсуждать библию или попов (пасторов, ксёндзов и пр.)? Про осуждение - вас уже Вечный спросил.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, я соглашаюсь с тем, что современная тхеравада скорее всего сохранила преемственность от ранних школ и из всех наиболее щепетильно относилась к сохранению текстов; однако я не согласен с претензией тхеравады на то, что она наиболее аутентичная среди сохранившихся школ.

Я полагаю (хоть и не могу этого не только доказать, но и полно аргументировать), что традиция, представляемая современной тхеравадой последовательно избавлялась от текстов, считавшихся в разное время подозрительными. В то время как менее ортодоксальные школы эти тексты сохранили, хоть порой и не буквально, а часто их то обобщая, укрупняя, то комментируя, дополняя. 

Мое предположение связано не с какими-то доказательствами, а лишь с тем, что я не могу этого исключить ни на 100%, ни хотя бы на 80. Предполагаю, что даже сама форма сутр канона окончательно сложилась лишь в момент их письменной фиксации, в устрой же традиции они имели куда большее разнообразие.

Это не слишком научно, но это честно и соответствует необходимому и достаточному скептицизму

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Значит надо мной пошутили кое-какие редиски))


Запрещено *монаху* обсуждать с мирянами свои нарушения Винаи и нарушения какого-либо другого монаха. Мирянам, вообще, ничего не запрещено.

----------

Neroli (09.06.2014), Thaitali (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ... данный обмен мнениями очень наглядно демонстрирует разницу между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной.
> 
> В первой главное - безукоризненное и беспрекословное следование заповедям и обетам: "Так сказал (велел!) сам Будда". 
> 
> Во второй суть такова - "Поступайте по ситуации"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что ж Вы теперь эту мою точку зрения принялись доказывать?


Вы путаете условия нахождения в монашеской Сангхе, которые установил Будда исключительно для монахов, и собственно практику, в т.ч. осознанное поведение, по ситуации.) Отсюда у Вас и различия эти бредовые, высосанные из пальца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Крутость практики в чём измеряете?


Так Вы это у Eternal Jew спросите. Он ведь ранее заявил: что практика мирянина гораздо эффективнее, потому что ему трудно практиковать.)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Крутость практики в чём измеряете?


В ваджрах?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну например, когда человек пишет, что практика мирянина априори круче практики монахов и отшельников, то это не то, чтобы ересь, это скорее глупость.. И таких тем действительно много. Согласны? )
> На самом деле нужно учитывать, что разные есть люди, как в среде мирян, так и в среде отшельников. И во времена Будды, среди его последователей были миряне, более способные, чем некоторые монахи, и наоборот.


Практика мирянина двояка. С одной стороны - поддерживать ее сложнее, нужна серьезная мотивация. С другой - при достаточной серьезной мотивации есть смысл принять монашеские обеты. Однако, жизнь такова, что монахи, к сожалению, это не те самые люди с наивысшей мотивацией. Поэтому неоднократно монахов упрекали в плохой, неправильной мотивации монашества, и, сравнивая их с мирянами (не со всеми, но некоторыми) - попрекали в том, что они хуже мирян.  Так что это совсем не глупость, а способ обучения (монахов конечно же). Миряне не должны воспринимать мысль о том, что некоторые монахи глупее некоторых мирян как повод для гордости и предубеждений. Конечно же, в среднем, как и в 99% частностей, мотивация произвольно взятого монаха неизмеримо выше мотивации произвольно взятого мирянина.

Просто все это не повод сравнивать себя (конкретного монаха или мирянина) с другим (конкретным монахом или мирянином) или тем более с другими (как-то произвольно отобранными монахами и мирянами)

----------

Thaitali (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Отсюда у Вас и различия эти бредовые, высосанные из пальца.


Вести с вами "межконфессинальный"  :Smilie:  диалог, друзья мои - одно удовольствие. Такого хорошего и благодушного настроения у меня давно не было. Честно!

----------


## Йен

* Eternal Jew* Где в Винае написано, что монахам надо брить ноги? )))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вести с вами "межконфессинальный"  диалог, друзья мои - одно удовольствие. Такого хорошего и благодушного настроения у меня давно не было. Честно!


Ну это же хорошо! ) Если бы Вы ещё соизволи, хотябы на время разговора, снизойти с высоты своей колесницы на один уровень с простыми людьми, то вообще круто было бы.)) Проявилась бы иллюзорность различия буддийских "конфессий".)

----------

Вишаут (09.06.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> антиподы пяти "препятствиям": осознание противостоит стремлению к удовольствию, различение дхарм противостоит озлобленности, усилие — лености, радость — глупости, равностность — волнению и неуверенности.


Какой кошмар.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_F..._Enlightenment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_hindrances




> Если здесь все правильно написано


Неправильно.

----------

ullu (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы знаете, уважаемый, я - не стукач, мне кнопку "Сообщить модератору" (кстати - тхеравадину) жать не нужно. Ну а высказанное Вами "уважение" к ННР - на Вашей совести.


Вы же, вроде, кичились тут, что постоянно приводите ссылки на первоисточники.. Ну, так приведите такое правило из Винаи и каноническую историю его возникновения.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спросите у монахов. Откуда ж мне знать - я не брею их.

----------


## Йен

> Спросите у монахов. Откуда ж мне знать - я не брею их.


 Так с чего вы взяли, что монахи бреют?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну что же, в педагогических целях  я напишу и в тринадцатый раз, что Будда НЕ давал "противоречивые методы", но, обладая ясностью и всеведением - исключительно те методы, которые подходили и были годными для той или иной ситуации его учеников и состояния их ума.
> 
> P.S. Помните я чуть выше приводил историю от ННР про монаха с волосатыми ногами? Вот и ответьте сами (не опираясь на "Палйиский канон" - со всем нашим к нему уважением!):
> 
> 1. Стоит ли в таком случае создавать правило: *"ВСЕМ МОНАХАМ НЕПРЕМЕННО БРИТЬ НОГИ!"*, если многие из них: 
> 
> 1) безволосы от рождения; 
> 2) проживают в холодном климате.
> 
> ...


Я легко могу ответить. Мне, например, ничего не известно о существовании такого правила (об обязательном бритье именно ног.) Все правила записаны и откоментированны. Приведите ссылку на правило и историю его возникновения.

Правила для монахов о бритье тех или иных частей тела (головы, бороды) действительно существуют. Все правила, касательно бритья волос, *инициированы мирянами*. Некоторые монахи сначала имели модные бороды, разной формы. Делали себе прикольные стрижки даже на животах(!), в виде закрученных усов и т.д. Это *миряне потребовали*, чтобы монахи не походили на мирян, а выглядели, как аскеты. Это было требованием мирян! Будда ничего не выискивал. Он просто пошел на встречу требованиям мирян. Вообще, Будда очень и очень редко сам, лично, инициировал правила поведения в монашеской общине. Даже правило касательно громкого смеха, пения и танцев во время сбора подаяния (букв. "среди домов") инициировано мирянами. Их раздражало, что некоторые монахи во время сбора подаяния громко ржут и они потребовали, чтобы монахи вели себя более достойно. После этого было введено соответствующее правило поведения: "Не смеяться чрезмерно во время сбора подаяния ("среди домов"). 
*Нигде никогда не утверждалось, что бритье чего-либо способствует освобождению.* Это только вопрос выживания и процветания монашеской общины в обществе, вопрос гармоничного существания сангхи (реципиента) и общества (донора). Если судить потому, что сангха существует до сих пор, и пользуется невероятным уважением (в традиционных странах), то придерживаться всех правил, возможно, и имеет смысл. 

Тоже касается и одежды и еще очень и очень многих других правил.

----------

Thaitali (10.06.2014), Won Soeng (09.06.2014), Ануруддха (09.06.2014), Йен (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спокойней, друзья мои, спокойней. Я только что чуть выше уже упоминал, что практически сразу после смерти Будды "буддизм" раскололся на огромное количество школ, каждая из которых утверждала, что именно ее правила - "истинное слово Будды". Поэтому не обольщайтесь особо: Тхеравада (со своей "Винаей") - всего лишь одна из 18-ти (или скольки там еще) появившихся тогда школ. 

Поэтому я конечно же не могу найти вам первоисточник о бритье ног в многочисленных запретительных правилах одной из подобных школ. Наверное, раз отдельных из присутствующих этот вопрос так возбудил, вам следует уточнить его непосредственно у самого Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Вобще непонятно, почему речь только о тхераваде? Монашество есть и в других традициях, в т.ч. и тебетской. И правила Винаи во многом сходны.

----------


## Йен

Ну я так тоже могу что угодно напридумывать и сослаться на какую-то там неизвестную школу, возникшую после раскола )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вобще непонятно, почему речь только о тхераваде?


Что интересно, о ней воообще не идет речь ни здесь, ни здесь.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну я так тоже могу что угодно напридумывать и сослаться на какую-то там неизвестную школу, возникшую после раскола


Ну так а Вы не считайте свою школу единственной(!) возникшей после паранирваны Будды  (и оказавшейся ее исключительной преемницей), вот тогда и исчезнет подозрительность, что во всех случаях говорят исключительно о ней.  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (09.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Запрещено *монаху* обсуждать с мирянами свои нарушения Винаи и нарушения какого-либо другого монаха. Мирянам, вообще, ничего не запрещено.


Спасибо за разъяснения. Правда я тогда все равно сразу прочитала))

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спокойней, друзья мои, спокойней. Я только что чуть выше уже упоминал, что практически сразу после смерти Будды "буддизм" раскололся на огромное количество школ, каждая из которых утверждала, что именно ее правила - "истинное слово Будды". Поэтому не обольщайтесь особо: Тхеравада (со своей "Винаей") - всего лишь одна из 18-ти (или скольки там еще)


Меня лично, например, интересуют Винаи всех школ (правда на индийских языках). Они, кстати, практически идентичны. Приведите цитату из *любой Винаи* и каноническую историю его возникновения. А если такой цитаты нет, то это просто чьи-то "побаски"... К тому же Вы постоянно приписываете тхеравадинам какие-то нелепые взгляды, какие-то нелепые реакции. Вы требовали у тхеравадина прокомментировать какую-то нелепую историю, как бы имеющую отношение к тхераваде...

----------

Антончик (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я? Требовал? Увольте... Что касается второго вопроса - см. чуть выше.




> К тому же Вы постоянно приписываете тхеравадинам какие-то нелепые взгляды, какие-то нелепые реакции.


Только что чуть выше уже попросил привести доказательства... Пока что в ответ - молчание... Ergo: пока что это чьи-то "побаски".

----------


## ullu

> Какой кошмар.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_F..._Enlightenment
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_hindrances
> Неправильно.


Спасибо, а не могли бы вы коротко пары по русски написать правильные?

----------


## Йен

> а не могли бы вы коротко пары по русски написать правильные?


 Почитайте лучше сутту http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn46-51.htm

----------

Thaitali (10.06.2014), Антончик (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Ну так а Вы не считайте свою школу единственной(!) возникшей после паранирваны Будды  (и оказавшейся ее исключительной преемницей), вот тогда и исчезнет подозрительность, что во всех случаях говорят исключительно о ней.


Я и не считаю, вы просто инфу вообще непонятно откуда берете ))

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2014), Сергей Ч (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Только что чуть выше уже попросил привести доказательства... Пока что в ответ - молчание...


Где? Доказательства чего?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что интересно, о ней воообще не идет речь ни здесь, ни здесь.


 Ну как же? Вы ведь написали:_ "данный обмен мнениями очень наглядно демонстрирует разницу между Тхеравадой и Ваджраяной."_  Поэтому я спроисл, прчём тут тхеравада, если речь идет о монашеской традиции, основанной Буддой, и которая есть не только в тхераваде.

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Спасибо, а не могли бы вы коротко пары по русски написать правильные?


Пять и семь попарно не складываются  :Smilie:

----------

Йен (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Правда я тогда все равно сразу прочитала))


Все шесть томов.

----------


## Neroli

> Все шесть томов.


не, все что попалось.
а попалось мне не все))

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> не, все что попалось.
> а попалось мне не все))


Ааа, а я думал это Вы с сарказмом! Решил подыграть! А оказывается, действительно, читали! )

----------


## Neroli

> Ааа, а я думал это Вы с сарказмом! Решил подыграть! А оказывается, действительно, читали! )


ЧОрт, спалилась)) Лучше бы я сказала да, все шесть томов))

----------

Vladiimir (09.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Пять и семь попарно не складываются


Да, я сейчас вот тоже в интернете прочитала, что 5 и 7 это разные числа , оказывается.
Ладно, спасибо, сама разберусь, конечно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Поэтому я спроисл, прчём тут тхеравада


"Вы спросите - "а причем тут Лужков?"... А Лужков тут (как водится) - абсолютно не при чем!" (с) Сергей Доренко.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Друзья, вы тут такую свалку устроили... Ады по вам плачут.  :Cool:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ады по вам плачут.


"А причем здесь Лужков?"  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> "А причем здесь Лужков?"


Ой, я вас умоляю, таки не втягивайте мине у ваш спог. Тем более, шо мине интеесно чем усё это закончится.  :Big Grin: 
Если посмотреть с точки зрения Дхармы, то мы все здесь совершили кучу не благих дел, что, как минимум, даст большой кармический привет, а как максимум, прямую путёвку в Авичи за раскол Сангхи.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> мы все здесь совершили кучу не благих дел, что, как минимум, даст большой кармический привет, а как максимум, прямую путёвку в Авичи за раскол Сангхи.


Я - однозначно. Каюсь-каюсь-каюсь! Однако маленькая ремарочка - сангху я не раскалывал, ... да и не вхожу я в принцпе в те "сангхи", где чем-то пытаются ограничить их участников.

Но, как и рассказывают в историях про отдельных отважных учителей-бодхисаттв, специально просившихся во время смерти в самые низшие адские миры, то, если это поможет остальным живым существам, я не прочь и попробовать!  :Smilie:   Ибо я - не боюсь адов. Ады (и прочие миры) - наши же ментальные состояния. 

... А наши друзья-хинаянцы что думают на эту тему? Составите мне компанию, нет? Или Будда не одобрит?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

*Eternal Jew*, я не хинаянец, но я готов вас поддержать. Нет способа лучше исправить свою карму, чем прогулкой в ад. Да и вместе веселее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Помните старый анекдот про программиста, которому после смерти предложили исполнить три желания перед отправкой в ад?

Он попросил так:

Первое желание: *IDDQD*
Второе желание: *IDKFA*
Затем он передернул затвор бластера и воскликнул: "Ну а теперь -  можно в ад!"

_(люди старше сорока лет меня, надеюсь, поймут)_  :Smilie: 

(тьфу, тьфу - но главное, чтобы не попался адский режим *NIGHTMARE*!)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew, я не хинаянец, но я готов вас поддержать.


Тогда ищем третьего? Кто составит компанию? 

Тхерава-а-адинцы, а-у-у-у?!

----------


## Жека

> А расскажите, что значит "отпустить"?


Настоящая вера рождается от страха самсары: страха старости, смерти, плача, горя и отчаяния. Нам всем полезно думать об этих опасностях, хотя никто не любит делать  этого. 
Имея веру, мы обретаем равнодушие к мирским удовольствиям (nibbida ).
Nibbida   –   это не отвращение. Часто бывает, что у человека начинаются проблемы в жизни, и он стремится избавиться от них, перестает общаться с другими. Все это не является отречением, это лишь проявление гнева. Nibbida подразумевает мудрое отношение, которое не выражается в депрессии, как раз, наоборот! Практикующий Дхамму не может быть безрадостным, мрачным человеком. Некоторые йогины, воображая себя «отрешившимися» от мирского, заставляют себя смотреть на все в черном свете, отказываются признавать красоту в чем-то или радоваться «обыденным» вещам.  
Nibbida  –   это знание об «обратной» стороне приятных объектов:  о боли, которая кроется в их изменчивости;  о том, что они, подобны сну, приносят мало радости, но много разочарования.
Будда никогда не говорил о чем-то отвлеченном, непрактичном: он постиг, что собой представляют собой тело и ум. Он оставил дворец  ради того, чтобы понять это, и во имя нахождения ответа на этот вопрос ему пришлось очень много страдать.
Когда человек понимает страдание, в нем расцветает и желание отречься от всего, что является его причиной. 
«… Не постигшие страдания и его начала и того, чем везде и навсегда угасает страдание, не ведающее пути, который ведет к пресечению страдания, –    те, отрешенные от свободы разума и от свободы познания, не победят этой обители возрождения и разрушения, будут и впредь влачиться в ней. Но кто постиг страдание, и его начало, и то, чем навсегда и везде загашается страдание, кто знает путь, ведущий к угашению страдания, те, одаренные свободою разума, свободою познания, победят эту обитель возрождения и разрушения, никогда вновь не вовлекутся в нее».
Познавший дуккху человек живет, не причиняя никому вреда; его поступки, речь и действия благородны и чисты. Он сочувствует другим существам. 

(С).

----------

Neroli (10.06.2014), Ануруддха (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Я только что чуть выше уже упоминал, что практически сразу после смерти Будды "буддизм" раскололся на огромное количество школ, каждая из которых утверждала, что именно ее правила - "истинное слово Будды". Поэтому не обольщайтесь особо: Тхеравада (со своей "Винаей") - всего лишь одна из 18-ти (или скольки там еще)


Виная есть и в Тибетском Буддизме например. Для монахов этой традиции. Всё логично.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну так а Вы не считайте свою школу единственной(!) возникшей после паранирваны Будды  (и оказавшейся ее исключительной преемницей), вот тогда и исчезнет подозрительность, что во всех случаях говорят исключительно о ней.


Мне кажется вы немного путаете некоторых конкретных пользователей форума, с другими конкретными бывшими пользователями форума, у которых одна и та же традиция. Вероятно не стоит специально усиленно разжигать какие-то холивары, тем более люди и так сами стараются не разжигать.

----------

Neroli (10.06.2014), Карма Палджор (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Если же всё-тки вернутсья к теме обсуждения (наконец-то), то у меня отречение от каких-то конкретных етм происходит в основнмо через понимание этих тем, полученное на практике.
Тогда отречение проявляется в виде "можно покупать машину а можно не покупать", "можно организовывать бизнес, а можно не организовывать", "можно иметь отношения с девушкой а можно их не иметь", "можно одеваться в стильную и моджную одежду, а можно в старую и страшную" и т.д. Но при этом появляется вместе с этим понимание некоторе, как это всё действует, какие качества проявляются в таких то ситуациях, взаимосвязях у таких-то объектов. То есть и не "убегание подальше в духе нет-нет-нет", но и не страстное стремление и желание: "хочу-нужно в обяз".
Понимая эти качества и ситуацию, можно пользоваться этими пустотными объектами и явлениями )

----------


## Йен

> *Eternal Jew*, я не хинаянец, но я готов вас поддержать. Нет способа лучше исправить свою карму, чем прогулкой в ад. Да и вместе веселее.


Вэлкам:

----------


## Сергей Губарев

*Йен*, почти оно, только там пожарче.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но, как и рассказывают в историях про отдельных отважных учителей-бодхисаттв, специально просившихся во время смерти в самые низшие адские миры, то, если это поможет остальным живым существам, я не прочь и попробовать!  Ибо я - не боюсь адов. *Ады (и прочие миры) - наши же ментальные состояния.*


Разница только в том, что бодхисаттвы знают это не понаслышке, поэтому у них и нет страха. ) А некоторым отечественным "ваджраянцам" нужно напомнить, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу реализовавшему определённый уровень осознавания – первую бхуми.
Поэтому когда бодхисаттва, движимый состраданием, стремится в ады - это подвиг; а вот когда простые, заурядные граждане, считающие себя бодхисаттвами, просятся в ады - это глупость, несусветная.) 




> .. А наши друзья-хинаянцы что думают на эту тему? Составите мне компанию, нет? Или Будда не одобрит?


Ваши друзья хинаянцы канули в лету. Сейчас в мире нет ни одной школы Хинаяны. 
Но если Вы хотите знать моё мнение по поводу Вашего вопроса, то я отвечу так: лучше уж быть простым буддистом, добросовестно исполняющим заповеди Будды, чем псевдогероем или псевободхисаттвой, главные "достижения" которого -  демагогия, напыщенность, отсутствие знаний в области Дхармы и т.д.. ) Ни себе, ни людям, в плане достижения пробуждения, такой человек  помочь не может. А для того, чтобы переводить бабушек через дорогу, заниматься благотворительностью, и другими добрыми делами, буддизм и вовсе не нужен, и называть себя бодхисаттвой тоже не обязательно.)

----------

Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ваши друзья хинаянцы канули в лету. Сейчас в мире нет ни одной школы Хинаяны.


Если судить по критериям тибетского буддизма, то есть. Школа, не проповедующая развития бодхичитты будет считаться школой с хинаянскими воззрениями. Эта тема уже как-то была затронута недавно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если судить по критериям тибетского буддизма, то есть. Школа, не проповедующая развития бодхичитты будет считаться школой с хинаянскими воззрениями. Эта тема уже как-то была затронута недавно.


Я вам уже писал, что критерии, по которым в ТБ определяется хинаяна, не соответствуют например воззрениям тхеравады. Какая современная школа им соответствует? Можете сказать? Амидаизм, дзен, что? Я такой не знаю.
Что касается бодхичитты, то насколько я помню, остановились мы на том, что отсутствие самого этого термина в тхераваде, не означает отсутствие в ней того, что он означает. К тому же, я приводил цитату из книги тибетских учителей, где сказано, что относительная бодхичитта - это проявление сострадания. Абсолютная бодхичитта - это постижение пустоты. Всё это конечно же есть в тхераваде. Вернее всё зависит от самих последователей. И как говорит Падамасамбхава, развивая милосердие, не будет падения в низшие колесницы. 
Что касается воззрений, то конечно же, различия есть. Но они есть во всех школах, даже внутри самой тибетсткой традиции. Но это уже другой вопрос.

----------

Антончик (10.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я вам уже писал, что критерии, по которым в ТБ определяется хинаяна, не соответствуют например воззрениям тхеравады.


В тхераваде _нет_ бодхичитты. Наличие или отсутствие бодхичитты - *ключевой фактор* для классификации на маха- и хинаяну.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В тхераваде нет бодхичитты.


Ну на нет и суда нет.) Главное, чтоб у Вас самого она была.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну на нет и суда нет.) Главное, чтоб у Вас самого она была.


На чужую бодхичитту рот не разевай!  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> На чужую бодхичитту рот не разевай!


Жадные Вы однако с Eternal Jew на бодхичитту, какая-то она у Вас хинаянская..) Такая нам не нужна.

----------

Антончик (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Жадные Вы однако с Eternal Jew на бодхичитту, какая-то она у Вас хинаянская..) Такая нам не нужна.


Вам-то она на кой? В тхераваде же её нет. Да и не делятся ей, её взращивают и развивают.

----------

Нико (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вам-то она на кой? В тхераваде же её нет. Да и не делятся ей, её взращивают и развивают.


Так Вы уж определитесь, её развивают и взращивают или она является собственностью какой-то школы? ))

----------


## Аурум

> Так Вы уж определитесь, её развивают и взращивают или она является собственностью какой-то школы? ))


Я не понял, это вы мне сейчас претензию предъявляете?
Что вас разговор о бодхичитте-то так взволновал?

----------


## Нико

> Так Вы уж определитесь, её развивают и взращивают или она является собственностью какой-то школы? ))


А вы определились бы тоже со своей традицией. В которой нет бодхичитты. Может, в Тхераваде и прасангика тоже есть?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не понял, это вы мне сейчас претензию предъявляете?
> Что вас разговор о бодхичитте-то так взволновал?


С чего Вы вязли, что меня что-то там взволновало? Я просто говорю о том, что критерии ТБ, по которым определяется хинаяна, не состоятельны по отношению к тхераваде. Вот и всё. И Вас это  действительно почему-то   волнует! )




> А вы определились бы тоже со своей традицией. В которой нет бодхичитты. Может, в Тхераваде и прасангика тоже есть?


Давно уже определился.) Моя традиция указана в соответствующей графе. И причем тут прасангика вообще? Или это ещё один необходимый критерий, по которому в ТБ определют признаки настоящей Махаяны? ))

----------

Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> С чего Вы вязли, что меня что-то там взволновало? Я просто говорю о том, что критерии ТБ, по которым определяется хинаяна, не состоятельны по отношению к тхераваде. Вот и всё.


А я вам уже сказал, что ключевой фактор классификации - это наличие или отсутствие в школе практики бодхичитты и мотивации бодхисаттвы. Это - главнейший критерий.
Даже по этому единственному критерию тхеравада очень даже отлично классифицируется.

----------


## Антончик

> Разница только в том, что бодхисаттвы знают это не понаслышке, поэтому у них и нет страха. ) А некоторым отечественным "ваджраянцам" нужно напомнить, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу реализовавшему определённый уровень осознавания – первую бхуми.


Если немного уточнить, то есть два варианта.
1. Человек, вошедший в Махаяну (то есть зародивший как минимум вдохновенную Бодхичитту), принявший обеты Бодхисаттвы, и не совершивший коренных падений (то есть держащий эти обеты).
2. Бодхисаттва из первого пункта, который достиг уровня как минимум 1 бхуми.

И тот и другой называются Бодхисаттва. Можно для разнообразия и различения первого писать с маленькой буквы, а второго с большой. Или указывать кто из них имеется в виду в данном контексте. Но оба определения являются корректными.

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вэлкам:


Мне сперва показалось, что это какая-то оргия. Пригляделась, какой-то ад))

----------


## Аурум

> Мне сперва показалось, что это какая-то оргия. Пригляделась какой-то ад))


А вы шалунья!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Антончик

> А вы определились бы тоже со своей традицией. В которой нет бодхичитты. Может, в Тхераваде и прасангика тоже есть?


В махаяне кстати кроме Мадхъямики-Прасангики ещё и Читтаматра, Йогачара есть. Например. Но это не является определяющим для Махаяны.

Что то вообще. Тема опять ушла от темы в оффтопик про Тхеравада vs Махаяна.  )))) Может уже закончим, или хотя бы в отдельную тему вынесем это? )

----------

Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А я вам уже сказал, что ключевой фактор классификации - это наличие или отсутствие в школе практики бодхичитты и мотивации бодхисаттвы. Это - главнейший критерий.
> Даже по этому единственному критерию тхеравада очень даже отлично классифицируется.


Хорошо, пусть будет так. Это действительно можно считать главным критерием. Но мне совершенно не понятно, каким образом Вы определяете отсутствие мотивации бодхисаттвы у последователей тхеравады? Никак ясновидение прорезалось? )

----------


## Аурум

> В махаяне кстати кроме Мадхъямики-Прасангики ещё и Читтаматра, Йогачара есть. Например. Но это не является определяющим для Махаяны.
> 
> Что то вообще. Тема опять ушла от темы в оффтопик про Тхеравада vs Махаяна.  )))) Может уже закончим, или хотя бы в отдельную тему вынесем это? )


Тема шла своим чередом пока не начали зачем-то упоминать Прасангику и прочие школы...

----------


## Антончик

> Хорошо, пусть будет так. Это действительно можно считать главным критерием. Но мне совершенно не понятно, каким образом Вы определяете отсутствие мотивации бодхисаттвы у последователей тхеравады? Никак ясновидение прорезалось? )





> В тхераваде _нет_ бодхичитты. Наличие или отсутствие бодхичитты - *ключевой фактор* для классификации на маха- и хинаяну.


Чтобы снять все сомнения у всех участников обсуждения:
Товарищи Тхеравадины. Ответьте. Вот например, если бы все существа достигли Нирваны. Высшей совершенной реализации - вы бы этому порадовались. Это было бы хорошо с вашей точки зрения или нет?
И второй вопрос. Если бы вы сами достигли просветления или какой-то меньшей реализации, то стали бы помогать другим существам достичь? Например обучая их, показывая пример, помогая и т.д.? Стали бы это делать?

Если ответ - да, тогда это Махаяна.
Если ответ - нет, тогда это "Хинаяна".

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В махаяне кстати кроме Мадхъямики-Прасангики ещё и Читтаматра, Йогачара есть. Например. Но это не является определяющим для Махаяны.
> 
> Что то вообще. Тема опять ушла от темы в оффтопик про Тхеравада vs Махаяна.  )))) Может уже закончим, или хотя бы в отдельную тему вынесем это? )


Не, не надо выносить в отдельную тему то, что уже 500 тыщ раз обсуждалось. Махаяна действительно отличается от Хинаяны/Тхеравады мотивацией бодхичитты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если немного уточнить, то есть два варианта.
> 1. Человек, вошедший в Махаяну (то есть зародивший как минимум вдохновенную Бодхичитту), принявший обеты Бодхисаттвы, и не совершивший коренных падений (то есть держащий эти обеты).
> 2. Бодхисаттва из первого пункта, который достиг уровня как минимум 1 бхуми.
> 
> И тот и другой называются Бодхисаттва. Можно для разнообразия и различения первого писать с маленькой буквы, а второго с большой. Или указывать кто из них имеется в виду в данном контексте. Но оба определения являются корректными.


Бодхисаттва  (пали: bodhisatta, санскр.: बोधिसत्त्व bodhisattva, букв. "[устремлённое к] пробуждению/просветлению существо, или просто пробуждённое/просветлённое существо"; тиб.: byang chub sems dpa, букв. "чистый просветлённый настрой"). Этот термин часто ошибочно применяется ко всем людям, стремящимся развить бодхичитту – желание достичь состояния будды для освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. Однако в Сардхадвисахасрика праджняпарамита сутре бхагаваном было разъяснено, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу реализовавшему определённый уровень осознавания – первую бхуми (землю бодхисаттвы), а до этого момента его называют "джатисаттва". Это учение разъясняется в трактате Нагарджуны "Праджня. Основы мадхъямики" и в трактате Чандракирти "Мадхьямикаватара".

----------

Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Хорошо, пусть будет так. Это действительно можно считать главным критерием. Но мне совершенно не понятно, каким образом Вы определяете отсутствие мотивации бодхисаттвы у последователей тхеравады? Никак ясновидение прорезалось? )


Если бы у бабушки в тхераваде была бодхичитта, то тхеравада была бы махаянской школой. Вы _это_ хотите мне доказать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чтобы снять все сомнения у всех участников обсуждения:
> Товарищи Тхеравадины. Ответьте. Вот например, если бы все существа достигли Нирваны. Высшей совершенной реализации - вы бы этому порадовались. Это было бы хорошо с вашей точки зрения или нет?
> И второй вопрос. Если бы вы сами достигли просветления или какой-то меньшей реализации, то стали бы помогать другим существам достичь? Например обучая их, показывая пример, помогая и т.д.? Стали бы это делать?
> 
> Если ответ - да, тогда это Махаяна.
> Если ответ - нет, тогда это "Хинаяна".


Конечно да. И я не сомневаюсь, что так ответит любой тхеравадин.
Вот кстати, в Джинна сутте Будда хвалит мотивацию Махакассапы, который заявил, что практикует в т.ч. ради других. 

«Хорошо, Кассапа. Очень хорошо. Похоже, что ты один из тех, кто практикует ради благополучия многих, из сострадания к миру, для благоденствия, пользы и счастья существ человеческих и небесных. Так продолжай же носить свои сшитые из выброшенных лоскутов пеньковой ткани чивары, ходи за подаянием, и живи в диких местах».

----------

Антончик (10.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если бы у бабушки в тхераваде была бодхичитта, то тхеравада была бы махаянской школой. Вы _это_ хотите мне доказать?


Вам уже ничего не хочу доказывать.. ибо суждение можно опровергнуть, предубеждение - никогда.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Бодхисаттва  (пали: bodhisatta, санскр.: बोधिसत्त्व bodhisattva, букв. "[устремлённое к] пробуждению/просветлению существо, или просто пробуждённое/просветлённое существо"; тиб.: byang chub sems dpa, букв. "чистый просветлённый настрой"). Этот термин часто ошибочно применяется ко всем людям, стремящимся развить бодхичитту – желание достичь состояния будды для освобождения всех живых существ от страданий. Однако в Сардхадвисахасрика праджняпарамита сутре бхагаваном было разъяснено, что термин "бодхисаттва" может быть применён только к существу реализовавшему определённый уровень осознавания – первую бхуми (землю бодхисаттвы), а до этого момента его называют "джатисаттва". Это учени разъясняется в трактате Нагарджуны "Праджня. Основы мадхъямики" и в трактате Чандракирти "Мадхьямикаватара".


Насколько помню Цонкапа утверждает, что имеющий обеты Бодхисаттвы является бодхисаттвой. (что звучит логично) Возможно вопрос разницы терминологии.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Возможно вопрос разницы терминологии.


О чем и говорю, что всегда нужно обращаться к сути, а не привязываться к словам, как некоторые.)

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тема шла своим чередом пока не начали зачем-то упоминать Прасангику и прочие школы...


Сорри)

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вам уже ничего не хочу доказывать.. ибо суждение можно опровергнуть, предубеждение - никогда.


Слив засчитан!

----------


## Сергей Ч

*Хинаяна, махаяна и другие «яна»*

Исследуя все многообразие практических методов буддизма, изучающие часто задают вопросы относительно различных школ и традиций тех или иных стран; поэтому нередко буддизм описывают в понятиях «повозок»: хинаяна, или «меньшая повозка», махаяна, или «большая повозка», и ваджраяна, или «алмазная повозка». В какой мере учения тхеравады совпадают с этой схемой?
Деление на «яна» можно понять разными способами. Один из них состоит в том, что все «яна» относятся к историко-культурной эволюции буддизма; и в этой схеме термин «хинаяна» относится к ранним школам в Индии, развившимся в буддизм тхеравады, который мы находим на Цейлоне и в Юго-Восточной Азии. Термин «махаяна» относится к буддизму, развившемуся в культурах Китая, Кореи и императорской Японии, тогда как подход «ваджраяны» с особой отчетливостью обнаруживается в эволюции буддизма в Тибете и в Монголии.
Другой популярный способ понять разделение буддизма на разные «яна» основан на некотором неправильном представлении каждой традиции. С этой точки зрения, хинаяна, или меньшая повозка, считается ранними поучениями Будды, которые заняты низшими видами практики, ведущими к достижению ограниченного просветления. В хинаяне видят практику, при которой практикующий отделяет себя от других и достигает ограниченной свободы, не помогая никому другому. С другой стороны, махаяна – это большая повозка, основанная на более поздних поучениях Будды; она ведет к освобождению для себя и для всех других существ – это учение, основанное на великом сострадании. Наконец в школах ваджраяны видят школы, содержащие высочайшие учения Будды, при помощи которых человек преодолевает даже двойственность спасения всех существ, или освобождения и свободы. Такое неправильное понимание «яна» сопровождается отождествлением хинаяны с тхеравадой, махаяны – с дзэн и другими восточно-азиатскими школами, а ваджраяны – с тибетским буддизмом.
Но когда мы по-настоящему понимаем буддизм, нам становится ясно, что в каждой традиции присутствуют все три повозки, что сущность всей буддийской практики повсюду одинакова. Подлинное значение «яна» видят в описании естественной эволюции практики каждого индивида независимо от школы или культуры. Хинаяна относится к начальной стадии практики, когда практикующий прежде всего мотивирован эгоцентрическими желаниями; мы хотим положить конец страданию, или хотим добиться понимания, или хотим найти блаженство, или истину, или хотим стать просветленными; иными словами, практика начинается потому, что мы хотим чего-то для себя. Этот ограниченный подход оказывается естественной стартовой площадкой. Позднее, когда благодаря практике углубляется понимание, становится ясной истина пустоты «я». Не будучи более связанной иллюзией отдельного «я», практика становится махаяной. Автоматически возникает огромное сострадание, и практика основывается на бескорыстном намерении спасти все живые существа, потому что мы более не делаем различия между собой и другим человеком. Это большая повозка. Когда мы преступаем пределы эгоистической практики, когда ясно видим, что нет никакого «я», которое что-то приобретает, практика выполняется ради всех живых существ. Продолжающаяся практика автоматически переходит в наивысшую, недвойственную повозку, когда уничтожены даже различия между практикой и ее отсутствием. По мере того, как углубляется понимание пустоты, возрастает способность трансмутировать все ситуации и всю энергию в силы, используемые для освобождения. Наконец исчезает всякое желание освобождения, всякая иллюзия других существ, подлежащих освобождению. Весь мир становится просто местом проявления дхармы, где ни одно событие не совершается вне практики. Истинная природа всех существ проявляется превыше какого бы то ни было вмешательства, не остается ничего, что нужно было бы делать. Остается только жизнь, пребывающая по ту сторону желаний и различий; там надлежащее действие выполняется просто в виде естественного хода событий.
Когда мы понимаем, что «повозки» суть ступени естественного развертывания практики, нам становится ясно, что каждая школа (такая как тхеравада или дзэн) содержит в себе все «яна». По мере роста мудрости практикующий переходит от эгоистической практики к бескорыстной. Поскольку весь буддизм нацелен на искоренение алчности, ненависти и заблуждения, между целями разных школ не может существовать подлинного различия. Мы говорим это не для того, чтобы отрицать богатство каждой историко-культурной традиции в буддизме или ценность различий в центре тяжести и технических методах практики. Просто важно с полной ясностью установить, что буддийская практика ведет к тому, чтобы мы оказались в гармонии с четырьмя благородными истинами и пришли к концу всех желаний приобретения и всех иллюзий; важно также понять что любой путь, ведущий к этой цели, будет полным и всеобъемлющим.
В конце концов нам необходимо полностью превзойти «яна»: они представляют собой не что иное, как еще одно искусственное различие на пути. Как говорит традиция, буддизм подобен плоту, которым пользуются, чтобы пересечь поток и перейти на другой берег. Когда же мы пересекли поток, нет нужды тащить плот дальше. Или, как писал современный буддийский поэт Том Сэвидж: «Большая повозка, меньшая повозка; все повозки утащим прочь за счет владельцев».

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kornfie.../living17.html

----------


## Аурум

В тхераваде нет мотивации стать Буддой на благо всех существ. Даже у архатов нет такой мотивации. Сострадание и бодхичитта - это совсем не одно и то же.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В тхераваде нет мотивации стать Буддой на благо всех существ. Даже у архатов нет такой мотивации. Сострадание и бодхичитта - это совсем не одно и то же.


Хинаяна - это взгляды, критикуемые в школах Махаяны. Взгляды Тхеравады не соответствуют взглядам школ Хинаяны. Это факт.
А мотивация стать Буддой на благо всех живых существ - это уже внешкольный критерий. Как я уже говорил, зависит о самого человека. Мало у кого есть подобная мотивация, в подлинном виде, иначе появление Будды в мире не было бы такой редкостью.. А то, что в школах ТБ больше спекулируют на эту тему, чем в Тхераваде, ещё ни о чем не говорит. )

----------


## Йен

> Чтобы снять все сомнения у всех участников обсуждения:
> Товарищи Тхеравадины. Ответьте. Вот например, если бы все существа достигли Нирваны. Высшей совершенной реализации - вы бы этому порадовались. Это было бы хорошо с вашей точки зрения или нет?
> И второй вопрос. Если бы вы сами достигли просветления или какой-то меньшей реализации, то стали бы помогать другим существам достичь? Например обучая их, показывая пример, помогая и т.д.? Стали бы это делать?
> 
> Если ответ - да, тогда это Махаяна.
> Если ответ - нет, тогда это "Хинаяна".


 Разве Тхеравадинские монахи не помогают другим существам обучая их Дхамме ? )
В спасении *всех* живых существ может только смущать один факт: большинство из них вполне устраивает существование в Самсаре и они вряд ли захотят "спасаться". Ну и сами представьте, приходит к вам представитель какой-нибудь конфессии и предлагает спасти вас от этого грешного мира, ваша реакция может быть вполне неоднозначной )) Вот и ТС пока в Сансаре разочароваться не может.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Фанатиков не убедить никакими обоснованными доводами. Будь они хоть какой школы )

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Взгляды Тхеравады не соответствуют взглядам школ Хинаяны. Это факт.


 :Facepalm: 

Вы же вроде слились чуть выше. Нет? Ну хорошо.

Попробуйте найти в ПК описание устремлённости бодхисаттвы обрести Просветление не ради ухода в Нирвану, а чтобы из сострадания помогать другим живым существам следовать по Пути освобождения, а также описание трёх видов развития бодхичитты.
С удовольствием почитаю цитаты из ПК на указанную тему!  :Cool:

----------


## Йен

> Мне сперва показалось, что это какая-то оргия. Пригляделась, какой-то ад))


  Это сцены из ада, который описывается в Палийском каноне. В некоторых тайских монастырях их воспроизводят в скульптуре, видимо как наглядное пособие для прихожан )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы же вроде слились чуть выше. Нет? Ну хорошо.


Нет, это Вы сами посчитали, что я слился. ) А на самом деле, я просто не знаю, как ещё по-другому объяснить Вам довольно таки простые вещи. ) Что различие внешней формы и терминологии не всегда говорит об отсутствии или наоборот - наличии того, что они обозначают, в других системах и учениях.
Вот что например говорит один из главных учителей Вашей традиции, применительно к тому, что есть хинаяна:




> Учитель Падма сказал: Практикуя Дхарму, важно, чтобы практика не превратилась в низшую колесницу.
> 
> Джомо спросила: Что это означает?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Крайне важно избегать привязанности к трем состояниям шаматхи: блаженству, ясности и немышлению. Если ты привяжешься к ним, то неизбежно превратишься в шраваку или пратьекабудду.
> 
> Тибетцы считают практику принятия прибежища самым низким учением. Монахи не соблюдают нравственных правил. Те, кто объявляет себя практиками Махаяны, не обладают бодхичиттой. Тантрики не соблюдают свои самаи. Йогины не владеют истинной медитацией.
> 
> Едва ли здесь, в Тибете, кто-нибудь сможет стать сиддхой.

----------

Влад К (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, это Вы сами посчитали, что я слился. ) А на самом деле, я просто не знаю, как ещё по-другому объяснить Вам довольно таки простые вещи. ) Что  внешняя форма и терминология не всегда говорит об отстутсвии или наоборот - наличии того, что они обозначают, в других системах и учениях.
> Вот что например говорит один из главных учителей Вашей традиции, применительно к тому, что есть хинаяна:


Вы из ПК цитаты приведите, пожалуйста, про то, что я выше просил.
А то вы пытаетесь мне доказать что-то о тхераваде, используя цитаты тибетских учителей. Это смешно.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Попробуйте найти в ПК описание устремлённости бодхисаттвы обрести Просветление не ради ухода в Нирвану...


Почему-то никогда не понимал как можно "не уйти" в Нирвану. Для обретения Нирвны либо есть причины, либо их нет. А так получается "сегодня в Нирвану не пойду, а послезавтра еще подумаю". Это же кармический процесс либо - есть причина перерождаться, либо ее нет. Либо бодхисаттвы искусственно создают причины, какие (мотивация тут не может быть причиной)?

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы из ПК цитаты приведите, пожалуйста, про то, что я выше просил.
> А то вы пытаетесь мне доказать что-то о тхераваде, используя цитаты тибетских учителей. Это смешно.


Что действительно смешно, так это буквоедство. Вот примерно так выглядит логика Ваших утверждений: в тхераваде не используется термин бодхичитта = в тхераваде нет бодхичитты. ))




> Лишь это имя мне желает зла.
> Ты б был собой, не будучи Монтекки.
> Что есть Монтекки? Разве так зовут
> Лицо и плечи, ноги, грудь и руки?
> Неужто больше нет других имен?
> Что значит имя? Роза пахнет розой,
> Хоть розой назови ее, хоть нет.
> Ромео под любым названьем был бы
> Тем верхом совершенств, какой он есть.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Попробуйте найти в ПК описание устремлённости бодхисаттвы обрести Просветление не ради ухода в Нирвану, а чтобы из сострадания помогать другим живым существам следовать по Пути освобождения, а также описание трёх видов развития бодхичитты.
> С удовольствием почитаю цитаты из ПК на указанную тему!


 В Тхераваде схожие практики называются Метта.
Карания метта сутта. Дружелюбие http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Почему-то никогда не понимал как можно "не уйти" в Нирвану. Для обретения Нирвны либо есть причины, либо их нет. А так получается "сегодня в Нирвану не пойду, а послезавтра еще подумаю". Это же кармический процесс либо - есть причина перерождаться, либо ее нет. Либо бодхисаттвы искусственно создают причины, какие (мотивация тут не может быть причиной)?


Не понимаете, и ладно. В вашей традиции это и не обязательно, поэтому вы и выбрали тхераваду со временем, очевидно. Какие-то тексты вам показались нелогичными, неправильными и т.п. Так никто вам их и не навязывает.  :Smilie:  Спор идёт о конкретных терминах и наличии соответствующих практик и мотивации в руслах традиций.

----------


## Аурум

> В Тхераваде схожие практики называются Метта.
> Карания метта сутта. Дружелюбие http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp1-8.htm


Вот именно, что _схожие_.  "Схожие" - не значит одинаковые по сути.

----------


## Аурум

> Что действительно смешно, так это буквоедство. Вот примерно так выглядит логика Ваших утверждений: в тхераваде не используется термин бодхичитта = в тхераваде нет бодхичитты. ))


В тхераваде не используется термин "бодхичитта", в тхераваде нет устремления Бодхисаттвы в том виде, в котором она есть в махаянских школах.
Теперь попробуйте доказать, что в тхераваде есть бодхичитта. Именно бодхичитта, а не нечто схожее с ней.

----------


## Аурум

Смешно, когда от меня требуют _доказать отсутствие_ бодхичитты в тхераваде.  :Big Grin: 
Для начала хотя бы привели доказательства бодхичитты (в том виде, в котором ее понимают в махаяне) в тхераваде.

Сергей, жду от вас цитат из ПК на высказанную мной выше просьбу.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> в тхераваде нет устремления Бодхисаттвы в том виде, в котором она есть в махаянских школах.


А я этого и не отрицаю, даже наоборот - о том и говорю, что настрой, связанный с желанием достичь пробуждения (стать буддой) на благо всех живых существ (бодхичитта), проявляться или развиваться может разными методами. В Дзогчен вообще считают, что бодхичитта -  исконная пробужденность ума, синоним термина ригпа. 
В этом смысле, отсутствие или оставление бодхичитты будет означать желание блага только себе. Исходя из этого, утверждение, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты - не состоятельно, ибо мотивации принести благо только себе у нас нет.

----------


## Аурум

> А я этого и не отрицаю, даже наоборот - о том и говорю, что настрой, связанный с желанием достичь пробуждения (стать буддой) на благо всех живых существ (бодхичитта), проявляться или развиваться может разными методами. В Дзогчен вообще считают, что бодхичитта -  исконная пробужденность ума, синоним термина ригпа. 
> В этом смысле, отсутствие или оставление бодхичитты будет означать желание блага только себе. Исходя из этого, утверждение, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты - не состоятельно, ибо мотивации принести благо только себе у нас нет.


Источник, Сергей! Источник!
Не цитаты тибетских учителей, не домыслы, а ссылку с цитатой на канонический текст тхеравады.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Источник, Сергей! Источник!
> Не цитаты тибетских учителей, не домыслы, а ссылку с цитатой на канонический текст тхеравады.


Какой текст Вам требуется привести?  В котором бы прямо говорилось, что в тхераваде нет сострадания, или что запрещено развивать мотив стремления к пробуждению, выражающий суть бодхичитты:  «Да стану я Буддой на благо всех живых существ»?  Нет, таких текстов я привести Вам не могу, звиняйте. ))
К тому же, Вы ведь утверждаете, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, вот и доказывайте. Я же ничего не утверждаю, я всего лишь говорю о том, что при желании её там можно найти, сравнивая учения ПК с тем, что говорят махаянские учителя.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Есть буддийская пословица, которая отображает суть и этой темы и частично форума: "Собери учеников разных школ, и они поругаются, собери их учителей, и они во всём согласятся".
Друзья, завязывайте подобное поведение. Вся суть буддизма в том, что каждый выбирает для себя свой путь. А какой он этот путь - Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна - не имеет значения, потому что конечный результат одинаков для всех.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Антончик (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В тхераваде не используется термин "бодхичитта"...


Тхеравадинский постканонический (суб)комментарий Sīlakkhandhavaggaabhinavaṭīkā:




> Sabbesañca sattānaṃ puññaṃ abbhanumoditabbaṃ, buddhānaṃ mahantatā mahānubhāvatā abhiṇhaṃ paccavekkhitabbā, yañca kiñci kammaṃ karoti kāyena, vācāya vā, taṃ sabbaṃ *bodhicitta*pubbaṅgamaṃ kātabbaṃ.

----------


## Аурум

> Какой текст Вам требуется привести?  В котором бы прямо говорилось, что в тхераваде нет сострадания, или что запрещено развивать мотив стремления к пробуждению, выражающий суть бодхичитты:  «Да стану я Буддой на благо всех живых существ»?


Не фантазируйте, я просил другое:



> Попробуйте найти в ПК описание устремлённости бодхисаттвы обрести Просветление не ради ухода в Нирвану, а чтобы из сострадания помогать другим живым существам следовать по Пути освобождения, а также описание трёх видов развития бодхичитты.





> Нет, таких текстов я привести Вам не могу, звиняйте. ))


Сами сфантазировали мои запросы, сами и ответили на них. Я просил лишь ссылки на ПК, не на беседы с ачанами или ламами, не домыслы, а подтверждение конкретными цитатами из канона.





> К тому же, Вы ведь утверждаете, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, вот и доказывайте. Я же ничего не утверждаю, я всего лишь говорю о том, что при желании её там можно найти, сравнивая учения ПК с тем, что говорят махаянские учителя.


Пор чайник Рассела слышали? Доказывают наличие.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Есть буддийская пословица, которая отображает суть и этой темы и частично форума: "Собери учеников разных школ, и они поругаются, собери их учителей, и они во всём согласятся".
> Друзья, завязывайте подобное поведение. Вся суть буддизма в том, что каждый выбирает для себя свой путь. А какой он этот путь - Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна - не имеет значения, потому что конечный результат одинаков для всех.


Дело в том, что кому-то очень важно считать, что он является последователем самого-самого высшего пути.) А как это сделать без принижения других путей?
Вот кому-то и претит мысль о том, что тхеравада никакая не хинаяна, а всего лишь одна из буддийских школ, со своей историей.

----------

Жека (12.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Дело в том, что кому-то очень важно считать, что он является последователем самого-самого высшего пути.) А как это сделать без принижения других путей?
> Вот кому-то и претит мысль о том, что тхеравада никакая не хинаяна, а всего лишь одна из буддийских школ, со своей историей.


И вести спор об этом на протяжении уже двух дней как-то решит ситуацию? Друзья, были бы здесь учителя, нам всем не избежать наказания. Но суть гораздо хуже, поступая так, мы сами "кладём болт" на свою практику только для того, чтобы потешить свою гордость.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Поэтому когда бодхисаттва, движимый состраданием, стремится в ады - это подвиг; а вот когда простые, заурядные граждане, считающие себя бодхисаттвами, просятся в ады - это глупость, несусветная


Дорогой друг, я уже давным-давно привык к способу "полемики", применяемому Вами и Вашими коллегами. Поэтому слова "глупость", "бредовые", употребляемые по отношению к наставлениям учителей, представляющих высшие колесницы буддизма, меня могут только позабавить. Ну а уж сами ламы-то их точно переживут. Боюсь только, что они не знают о Вашем скромном существовании и о Ваших выдающихся взглядах на Ваджраяну и Дзогчен.  :Smilie:  




> А для того, чтобы переводить бабушек через дорогу, заниматься благотворительностью, и другими добрыми делами, буддизм и вовсе не нужен, и называть себя бодхисаттвой тоже не обязательно


Что же касаемо Ваших высоких познаний по поводу того, как отличить/классифицировать true-бодхисаттву от обычного гражданина (занимающегося "переводом бабушек через улицу и благотоворительностью") -  я бы и еще с удовольствием что-нибудь почитал! Пишите еще. Отвечать столь часто, как ранее,  вряд ли стану, но читать Вас буду с радостью, уверяю!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пор чайник Рассела слышали? Доказывают наличие.


Я слышал, а вот Вы видимо нет.) Эта аналогия о другом. О том, что бремя доказательства лежит на утверждающих разного рода метафизические сущности, а не на тех, кто сомневается в их существовании.
Мы говорим совсем о другом. Мы говорим о качествах или состояниях ума. Вы утверждаете, что в тхераваде нет того, что в махаянских школах зовется бодхичиттой. Я в этом сомневаюсь. И причины сомнений я привел. 




> И еще раз слив засчитан!


Наверное движимые "бодхичиттой" это написали?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Дорогой друг, я уже давным-давно привык к способу "полемики", применяемому Вами и Вашими коллегами. Поэтому слова "глупость", "бредовые", употребляемые по отношению к наставлениям учителей, представляющих высшие колесницы буддизма, меня могут только позабавить. Ну а уж сами ламы-то их точно переживу. Боюсь только, что они не знают о Вашем скромном существовании и о Ваших выдающихся взглядах на Ваджраяну и Дзогчен.


Эко Вы стрелки с самого себя на учителей и их наставления перевели.. Говорил ведь я только о Вас.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не фантазируйте, я просил другое:
> 
> Сами сфантазировали мои запросы, сами и ответили на них. Я просил лишь ссылки на ПК, не на беседы с ачанами или ламами, не домыслы, а подтверждение конкретными цитатами из канона.
> 
> Пор чайник Рассела слышали? Доказывают наличие.
> 
> И еще раз слив засчитан!


Выше я привел цитату из тхеравадинских субкомментариев, где употребляется термин "бодхичитта".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Эко Вы стрелки с самого себя на учителей и их наставления перевели. Говорил ведь я только о Вас.


Это замечательно. Это очень хорошо... А откуда Вы лично ВООБЩЕ знаете - какие наставления давали мне мои учителя по поводу обетов бодхисаттвы, шести миров сансары (включая мир адских существ)? Ясновидение прорезалось?

----------

Аурум (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Выше я привел цитату из тхеравадинских субкомментариев, где употребляется термин "бодхичитта".


На другом форуме упоминают первый тхеравадинский текст по "пути Бодхисаттвы", "Трактат о совершенствах (парами)" Дхаммапалы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

холиварчик, однако

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это замечательно. Это очень хорошо... А откуда Вы лично ВООБЩЕ знаете - какие наставления давали мне мои учителя по поводу обетов бодхисаттвы, шести миров сансары (включая мир адских существ)? Ясновидение прорезалось?


Я просто сравниваю то, что пишите Вы, и что говорится в текстах тибетской традиции. Это же касается и наставлений  учителей. Например если Лама Оле говорит одно, а в "Драгоценное украшении освобождения" Дже Гамбопы говорится другое, то следует задуматься.

----------


## Аурум

> Я слышал, а вот Вы видимо нет.) Эта аналогия о другом. О том, что бремя доказательства лежит на утверждающих разного рода метафизические сущности, а не на тех, кто сомневается в их существовании.
> Мы говорим совсем о другом. Мы говорим о качествах или состояниях ума. Вы утверждаете, что в тхераваде нет того, что в махаянских школах зовется бодхичиттой. Я в этом сомневаюсь. И причины сомнений я привел.


...На колу мочало, наша песня хороша, начинай сначала! 
Я утверждаю, что в тхераваде нет того, что в махаяне называется бодхичиттой. Вы, как вы пишете, сомневаетесь в этом, но доказать, что бодхичитта есть *не можете.

*- В тхераваде нет бодхичитты!
- _Нет есть!_
- Хорошо, покажи мне, что она есть!
- _Нет, ты докажи, что ёе в тхераваде нет!
_- Приведи цитаты канонических текстов (ПК) с описаниями бодхичитты и виды ее развития, аналогичные по сути тем, что есть в махаянских источниках!
- _Нет, это ты докажи, что вообще есть такая сущность как бодхичитта вообще!_

 :Facepalm: 




> Наверное движимые "бодхичиттой" это написали?


Еще раз спрашиваю вас, какое вам дело до моей бодхичитты? Что вас она так волнует?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я просто сравниваю то, что пишите Вы, и что говорится в текстах тибетской традиции.


Это хорошо. Это очень хорошо.  :Smilie:  Но это, увы (чуток разочарую) - не ясновидение.

Поэтому откуда в Вас такая уверенность (при этом не(!) находясь в этой традиции - а ведь это очень-очень важный момент, если речь идет о Ваджраяне!), что Вы в состоянии не просто _читать_ эти тексты, но еще и _понимать_ их и _правильно истолковывать_? 

Дело в том, что если бы Вы именно _понимали_ их, то давным-давно были бы уже в Ваджраяне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я утверждаю, что в тхераваде нет того, что в махаяне называется бодхичиттой. Вы, как вы пишете, сомневаетесь в этом, но доказать, что бодхичитта есть не можете.


Судя по всему, Вы не способны понять, что  важнее то, что понимается под термином бодхичитта, а не сам термин. Только так и можно понять, есть ли бодхичитта в тхераваде или нет. А Вы за слова цепляетесь.
Вот что пишут учителя вашей традиции:




> Бодхичитта - это санскритское слово: бодхи означает "Просветление", а читта означает "ум" или "мысль". Развивая просветленную мысль, вы тренируете свой ум, чтобы обрести способность действительно принести благо другим существам. Бодхичитту можно понять как относительную и как абсолютную. Относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам. Абсолютная "бодхичитта - это осознание пустоты как всеобъемлющей истинной природы реальности. Некоторые люди начинают медитировать на любовь и сострадание и затем приходят к пониманию пустоты. Другие люди медитируют на пустоту и, благодаря этому, обретают понимание любви и сострадания. Оба аспекта бодхичитты являются частью просветленной природы ума.
> 
> Корень бодхичитты - это сострадание. Сострадание - это глубоко проникающее в ваше сердце ощущение страданий других существ и желание, чтобы они освободились от любой боли. Корень сострадания - это любящая доброта, когда вы чувствуете, что хотите заменить страдание счастьем и миром. Истинная любовь и сострадание ко всем - это самая драгоценная практика дхармы. Без этого ваша практика останется поверхностной и никогда глубоко не укоренится в истинной дхарме.
> 
> Относительную бодхичитту можно разделить на два типа: бодхичитта намерения и бодхичитта действия. Первая - это намерение принести благо другим существам. Когда вы начинаете понимать, как сильно страдают другие существа, вы развиваете желание устранить их несчастья и утвердить их в счастье. На второй стадии, бодхичитте действия, вы действительно трудитесь, чтобы помочь другим существам. Развив намерение, вы должны делать то, что можете, чтобы помочь в соответствии со своими способностями. Непросто устранить страдания всех существ, но вы можете начать с тех, кто рядом с вами, и по мере развития своих способностей, сумеете помочь все большему количеству живых существ до тех пор пока, в конце концов, вы не станете помогать всем.


Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в тхераваде нет бодхичтты? Это ведь означает, что в ней нет сострадания, нет любящей доброты, нет стремления принести благо другим и т.д. ..

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дружище *Аурум*! Я тут немного вчитался в ход дискуссии про бодхичитту!  :Smilie: 

И обнаружил ОЧЕНЬ качественное доказательство своей правоты нашим уважаемым оппонентом.  :Smilie: 
Смотрите, как получается:




> Вот что пишут учителя *вашей* традиции [то есть Ваджраяны!]: _(идет цитата)_


Заметим для себя, что в самом тексте - НИ СЛОВА о том, что Бодхичитта присутствует в Хинаяне/Тхераваде и прочих...

Далее следует конгениальный вывод:




> Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в *тхераваде* нет бодхичтты?


Сергей! Умоляю - пишите еще! Радует!  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому откуда в Вас такая уверенность (при этом не(!) находясь в этой традиции - а ведь это очень-очень важный момент, если речь идет о Ваджраяне!), что Вы в состоянии не просто читать эти тексты, но еще и понимать их и правильно истолковывать? 
> 
> Дело в том, что если бы Вы именно понимали их, то давным-давно были бы уже в Ваджраяне.


Наверное оттуда же, откуда и ваша уверенность, что Вы в состоянии понимать и правильно истолковывать учения ПК, при это не находясь в соответствующей традиции.)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в тхераваде нет бодхичтты? Это ведь означает, что в ней нет сострадания, нет любящей доброты, нет стремления принести благо другим и т.д. ..


Нашли слово Бодхичитта. Нашли тексты, в которых рассказывается о сострадание, любящей доброте и принесении блага другим. нашли тексты сутры в которой Будда хвалит за то, что человек практикует ради блага других. Про парамиты в Тхераваде )
Только это всё бесполезно и ничего не докажет. Почему? Просто потому.

Единственный вариант поставить эту трололо-холивар дискуссию в конкретное конструктивное русло, это истребовать у тех, кто утверждает что бодхичитты нет - конкретные критерии доказательства существоваания. то есть какие утверждения, с ками смыслом должны как минимум присутствовать. Конкретная формулировка критериев доказанности/недоказанности её существования.
Например *"Должен существовать текст сутр в каноне Тхеравады, в котором указывается что является правильным стремиться к достижению нирваны самому ради принесения этим достижением блага другим существам."* Вот какой-то такой конкретный, однозначный и измеримый критерий. Чтобы потом не было "изменения условий" в духе "нет такого слова"., а потом это слово есть, а бодхичитты всё равно нет. В нормальном случае такие смены критериев это автоматическое поражение в дискуссии.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Наверное оттуда же, откуда и ваша уверенность, что Вы в состоянии понимать и правильно истолковывать учения ПК, при это не находясь в соответствующей традиции


Недостоверное сравнение и доказательство _detected_.

1. Хинаяна/Тхеравада/Махаяна - открытые, то есть ЭКЗОтерические учения. 

2. Ваджраяна и Дзогчен - закрытые, или ЭЗОтерические учения. 

3. Для изучения-осмысления и практики последних вы ОБЯЗАНЫ входить в непрерывную линию передачи (со всеми вытекающими последствиями). "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает(это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того,  изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.

Вы разве об этом не знали? Что ж мне приходится для Вас Америку открывать?  :Smilie: 

*Ergo*: именно поэтому на Вашем месте я бы не очень сильно преувеличивал свои способности читать, понимать и правильно истолковывать ваджраянские источники. ... Я ясно выражаю свои мысли?     :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Единственный вариант поставить эту трололо-холивар дискуссию..


Или просто оставить её.. ) Что собственно и сделаю.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Ergo*: именно поэтому на Вашем месте я бы не очень сильно преувеличивал свои способности читать, понимать и правильно истолковывать ваджраянские источники. ... Я ясно выражаю свои мысли:


Да, вполне. Но и само по себе нахождение в традиции не дает права всякую самодеятельность выдавать за правильно понимание. Я ясно выражаю свои мысли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Или просто оставить её.. ) Что собственно и сделаю.


Так быстро сдались, друзья мои? А зря! Смотрите, какие чуть выше интересные места в ваших "доказательствах" обнаружились.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но и само по себе нахождение в традиции не дает права всякую самодеятельность выдавать за правильно понимание.


Это замечательное высказывание. Ну а теперь, раз уж Вы пошли по кругу, переспрошу еще раз - КАК ИМЕННО Вы определили, что высказанное мною - самодятельность, если только что практически подтвердили мои слова, что не можете правильно понимать и трактовать Ваджраяну по указанным выше причинам ее "закрытости" для посторонних?  :Smilie: 

Ответите?

(надо же, как быстро кто-то из вас сбегал за поддержкой модератора!)   :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Недостоверное сравнение и доказательство _detected_.
> 2. Ваджраяна и Дзогчен - закрытые, или ЭЗОтерические учения. 
> 3. Для изучения-осмысления и практики последних вы ОБЯЗАНЫ входить в непрерывную линию передачи (со всеми вытекающими последствиями). "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает(это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того,  изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.
> *Ergo*: именно поэтому на Вашем месте я бы не очень сильно преувеличивал свои способности читать, понимать и правильно истолковывать ваджраянские источники. ... Я ясно выражаю свои мысли?


Это касается зактырых текстов. Таких как тексты Тантр, коментариев к ним, текстов, описывающих как выполнять тантрические практики.
Книги, в которых есть общие описания пути, воззрения - не являются тайными. так же и книги и тексты, описывающие воззрение мадхъямики-прасангики например, или пути парамит, пути Бодхисаттв и т.д.- то есть того, что относится к Махаяне, но не относится к закрытой части Ваджраяны - не является закрытыми текстами.

то есть читать нагрим или коренную тантру ваджракилаи, или там стержень недуальной ясности без посвящений - нельзя, зато можно читать ламрим, сочинения Нагарджуны по воззрению, и практике бодхисаттв, тексты учителей по практикам парамит, бодхисаттв и прочее. Это не является закрытым.

----------


## Юй Кан

Много раз уже было сказано:

1) если строго : ), то обет бодхисаттвы (утопический по сути) -- _упая_: это вспомогательное средство, которое отбрасывается, подобно шесту, наряду с плотом Дхармы, при достижении другого берега или ниббаны/нирваны;
2) в свете п. 1 можно добавить, что обет бодхисаттвы (_"Не уходить в нирвану до полного спасения всех живых существ от страданий"_) -- как таковой или как базовый -- не обязателен для всех и каждого: всё зависит от индивидуальных особенностей принимающего Прибежище и его наставника.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Йен (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так быстро сдались, друзья мои? А зря! Смотрите, какие чуть выше интересные места в ваших "доказательствах" обнаружились.


Как Вы думаете, можно ли назвать сдачей или сливом, когда один из собеседников предпочитает оставить беседу по причине того, что другая сторона не может или не хочет правильно его понять? )
Также например и Будда поступал с некоторыми некорректными вопросами, сохраняя благородное молчание. Это ведь не значит, что он не мог дать правильного ответа. Это означало, что самым разумным было сохранять молчание, ибо любой из ответов был бы понят и истолкован неправильно. То есть дело было в вопрошающем.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает(это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того,  изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.


 А в каких колесницах чисто книжное знание работает? Дайте две! )

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014), Юй Кан (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это замечательное высказывание. Ну а теперь, раз уж Вы пошли по кругу, переспрошу еще раз - КАК ИМЕННО Вы определили, что высказанное мною - самодятельность, если только что практически подтвердили мои слова, что не можете правильно понимать и трактовать Ваджраяну по указанным выше причинам ее "закрытости" для посторонних? 
> 
> Ответите?


Антончик уже ответил. К тому же, мы обсуждали тут вполне открытые вопросы.




> (надо же, как быстро кто-то из вас сбегал за поддержкой модератора!)


 Слава Будде, ещё ни разу не приходилось на кого-то жаловаться за всё время нахождения на форуме .Так что это точно не я.)

----------


## Нико

> Много раз уже было сказано:
> 
> 1) если строго : ), то обет бодхисаттвы (утопический по сути) -- _упая_: это вспомогательное средство, которое отбрасывается, подобно шесту, наряду с плотом Дхармы, при достижении другого берега или ниббаны/нирваны;
> 2) в свете п. 1 можно добавить, что обет бодхисаттвы (_"Не уходить в нирвану до полного спасения всех живых существ от страданий"_) -- как таковой или как базовый -- не обязателен для всех и каждого: всё зависит от индивидуальных особенностей принимающего Прибежище и его наставника.


Если говорить о *Махаянском Прибежище*, то сей обет бодхисаттвы обязателен для всех, кто принимает такое Прибежище. И, кстати, слышала я в наставлениях, что у Будды остаётся бодхичитта.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Также например и Будда поступал с некоторыми некорректными вопросами, сохраняя благородное молчание.


Я Вас немного огорчу: Вы (пока что) - не Будда!  :Smilie: 

Будда никогда не допускал таких комичных промашек, какие обнаруживались у Вас в ходе предоставления т.н. "доказательств" (поднимите глаза чуть повыше). 

Но не беспокойтесь - в этом нет ничего страшного или постыдного - еще научитесь. Придет и Ваше время - тоже станете Буддой.

----------

Нико (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Все, коллеги, у меня была бессонная ночь; я - подремлю чуток у компьютера. Вечером увидимся. Всем спасибо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если говорить о *Махаянском Прибежище*, то сей обет бодхисаттвы обязателен для всех, кто принимает такое Прибежище. И, кстати, слышала я в наставлениях, что у Будды остаётся бодхичитта.


Потому и оговорил: принимать или не принимать (и в каком именно виде его соблюдать) -- зависит от наставника. И в большущей Махаяне на этот счёт есть разные мнения...
Но если бы этот обет (насколько махаянский, настолько и, повторюсь, -- утопический) был обязателен для всех, то Освобождение достигалось бы только в Махаяне, при том, что в чистых землях были бы столпотворения, но никто не достигал бы нирваны... : ) Нет?

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я Вас немного огорчу: Вы (пока что) - не Будда!


Так и знал, что Вы это напишите! ) А то я сам незнаю. )) Неужели непонятно, что это просто пример? Придирки, буквоедство - я уже начинаю привыкать к стилю общения тибестких товарищей..)




> Будда никогда не допускал таких комичных промашек, какие обнаруживались у Вас в ходе предоставления т.н. "доказательств" (поднимите глаза чуть повыше).


Вы уж извините, мил человек, но о какой "промашке" идёт речь? ) Наверное только Вы её и увидели. Потому что например Антон всё правильно понял. В приведенной мной цитате из книги тибетских учителей говорится о том, что понимается под бодхичиттой. Суть её в сострадании,  любящей доброте и стремлении принести благо другим. Разве этого нет в тхераваде? Есть. Почему же тогда некто прямо утверждает, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, если под ней понимаются вещи, наличествующие в тхераваде? В чём промашка то?




> Все, коллеги, у меня была бессонная ночь; я - подремлю чуток у компьютера. Вечером увидимся. Всем спасибо.


Видимо это и есть причина того, что "промашку" увидели только Вы.)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Сергей Ч;669314]Так и знал, что Вы это напишите! ) А то я сам незнаю. )) Неужели непонятно, что это просто пример? Придирки, буквоедство - я уже начинаю привыкать к стилю общения тибестких товарищей..)
 Суть её в сострадании,  любящей доброте и стремлении принести благо другим. Разве этого нет в тхераваде? Есть. Почему же тогда некто прямо утверждает, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты, если под ней понимаются вещи, наличествующие в тхераваде?

Извините, но бодхичитта -- это вполне техническое понятие. Это первичный ум, устремлённый к просветлению ради блага всех живых существ. Сострадание, любовь и стремление принести благо другим не являются бодхичиттой. Это вторичные виды ума, на основе которых возникает первичный ум под названием "бодхичитта". Такого в тхераваде нет. В тхераваде есть любовь, сострадание и желание приносить благо другим. Но это не одно и то же.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в тхераваде нет бодхичтты?


_Понятия_ такого у вас нет. Вон, цитировать вынуждены учителей не своей школы.




> Это ведь означает, что в ней нет сострадания, нет любящей доброты, нет стремления принести благо другим и т.д. ..


Перечисленное действительно есть (напр., в Висудхимагге--аж 30 страниц из 850)  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сострадание, любовь и стремление принести благо другим не являются бодхичиттой.


Значит здесь всё не правда?:  http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/vb.html




> В тхераваде есть любовь, сострадание и желание приносить благо другим. Но это не одно и то же.


И на том спасибо.)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Значит здесь всё не правда?:  http://www.spiritual.ru/lib/vb.html



Вы опять же цитируете тибетских учителей....Эх....

----------


## Сергей Ч

> _Понятия_ такого у вас нет.
> 
> Перечисленное действительно есть (напр., в Висудхимагге--аж 30 страниц из 850)


Ну так о том и речь.) Хотя  Vladiimir даже понятие такое нашел здесь.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы опять же цитируете тибетских учителей....Эх....


Это вроде не запрещено - цитировать учителей другой традиции.)  Так правду они там говорят или ошибаются насчет бодхичитты, говоря, что сострадание, любовь и стремление принести благо другим - это вполне себе можно считать относительной бодхичиттой.

----------


## Амир

> Как Вы думаете, можно ли назвать сдачей или сливом, когда один из собеседников предпочитает оставить беседу по причине того, что другая сторона не может или не хочет правильно его понять? )
> Также например и Будда поступал с некоторыми некорректными вопросами, сохраняя благородное молчание. Это ведь не значит, что он не мог дать правильного ответа. Это означало, что самым разумным было сохранять молчание, ибо любой из ответов был бы понят и истолкован неправильно. То есть дело было в вопрошающем.


Когда кто-то спрашивает: "остаться с женой или уйти к любовнице", прямого позитивного ответа просто нет, т.к. , во первых, особой разницы нет, и, во вторых, вопрошавший при любом выборе пожалеет о нём.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это вроде не запрещено - цитировать учителей другой традиции.)  Так правду они там говорят или ошибаются насчет бодхичитты, говоря, что сострадание, любовь и стремление принести благо другим - это вполне себе можно считать относительной бодхичиттой.


Там, имхо, не совсем точная формулировка. Размыто так можно сказать, конечно. Но в традиции гелуг бодхичитта не тождественна любви и состраданию.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Там, имхо, не совсем точная формулировка. Размыто так можно сказать, конечно. Но в традиции гелуг бодхичитта не тождественна любви и состраданию.


Да, я ведь не пытаюсь найти точное соответствие всей специфики того, что понимается под термином бодхичитта в школах северного буддизма.. Просто так уж выходит, что в лекциях большинства современных учителей даются именно такие вот размытые, не совсем точные формулировки. И когда говорят, что тхераваде нет бодхичитты, у многих людей, интересующихся буддизмом, складывается не совсем правильное к этому отношение. Что мол тхеравада - это низшая колесница, для эгоистов, что в ней нет места любви, состраданию и т.д. Понимаете?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну так о том и речь.) Хотя  Vladiimir даже понятие такое нашел здесь.


Это Vladiimir нашёл слово, не понятие

----------

Аурум (11.06.2014), Нико (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И, кстати, слышала я в наставлениях, что *у Будды остаётся бодхичитта*.





> Извините, но бодхичитта -- это вполне техническое понятие. Это первичный *ум, устремлённый к просветлению* ради блага всех живых существ. Сострадание, любовь и стремление принести благо другим не являются бодхичиттой. Это вторичные виды ума, на основе которых возникает первичный ум под названием "бодхичитта".


Но ведь Будда - это тот, кто уже достиг пробуждения. Следовательно, устремление у пробуждению может быть только у непросветленных существ. А вот такие качества как сострадание, любовь, равностность у Будды действительно остаются, и кроме того, развиты в совершенстве.

----------


## Нико

> Но ведь Будда - это тот, кто уже достиг пробуждения. Следовательно, устремление у пробуждению может быть только у непросветленных существ. А вот такие качества как сострадание, любовь, равностность у Будды действительно остаются, и кроме того, развиты в совершенстве.


Известно, что Дхармакая -- "тело для себя". А Самбхогакая и Нирманакая -- тела "для других" (Рупакая). Бодхичитта Будды, конечно, не такая, как у тех, кто ещё не будда. Но тем не менее объясняется, что после буддства она у него никуда не девается.

----------


## Йен

В Тхераваде есть безграничные состояния ума "брахма-вихара": любовь/любящая доброта, сострадание, сорадование, невозмутимость. Умному достаточно )

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бодхичитта Будды, конечно, не такая, как у тех, кто ещё не будда. Но тем не менее объясняется, что после буддства она у него никуда не девается.


Следовательно, определение бодхичитты как _"первичный ум, устремлённый к просветлению ради блага всех живых существ"_ не единственно верное. Точнее не полное. Такие аспекты ума как сострадание, любовь, сюда  должно быть также включаются.

----------


## Нико

> Следовательно, определение бодхичитты как _"первичный ум, устремлённый к просветлению ради блага всех живых существ"_ не единственно верное. Точнее не полное. Такие аспекты ума как сострадание, любовь, сюда  должно быть также включаются.


Да, эти вторичные факторы являются основой бодхичитты. Но не сама она.

----------


## Антончик

> Известно, что Рупакая -- "тело для себя". А Самбхогакая и Нирманакая -- тела "для других". Бодхичитта Будды, конечно, не такая, как у тех, кто ещё не будда. Но тем не менее объясняется, что после буддства она у него никуда не девается.


Может Дхармакая? Выимели в виду Дхармакаю?
Рупакая как раз и состоит из Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи - то есть из тел, имеющих форму. (рупа-кая = тело-формы) При этом они пустотны - то есть нераздельны с Дхармакаей )

----------


## Антончик

Насколько я помню, в Махаяне абсолютная Бодхичитта тождественна уму Будды. Не говоря уже про Ваджраяну (где семенной слог и всё что из него недвойственно происходит является проявлением, манифестацией абсолютной Бодхичитты - совершенного "ума будды", который тем не менее не имеет субстанциональности и т.д.).

----------


## Нико

> Может Дхармакая? Выимели в виду Дхармакаю?
> Рупакая как раз и состоит из Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи - то есть из тел, имеющих форму. (рупа-кая = тело-формы) При этом они пустотны - то есть нераздельны с Дхармакаей )


Да, описка вышла. Конечно, Дхармакая -- тело "для себя" )))))

----------

Антончик (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А в каких колесницах чисто книжное знание работает? Дайте две! )


Даю, причем две. В Хинаяне и Махаяне.

Мда, ну и познания у присутствующих! Неужели они никогда(?!) не слышали, что в их собственых традициях можно преспокойно и безвозбранно знакомиться с соответствующими литисточниками, после чего - проанализировать их и начать им следовать (то есть выполнять буквально, что в них рекомендуется)... Не? Я опять для вас всех открытие Америки сделал?  :Smilie: 

В Ваджряне же такой метод не прокатывает. Там нужна непрерывная линия передачи и компетентный и аутентичный учитель, который передает тебе те или иные аспекты. "Стать ваджраянцем" по книжке - не-воз-мож-но. Равно как и судить о ней только по книгам (я писал об этом выше)

Если честно - я поражен глубиною знаний отдельных участников этой дискуссии. Она доставляет мне все больше и больше удовольствия!  :Smilie: 

(Сейчас обязательно гордо заявят: "Это не про нас вовсе!" И я даже знаю - почему именно так заявят)  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Даю, причем две. В Хинаяне и Махаяне.
> 
> Мда, ну и познания у присутствующих! Неужели они никогда(?!) не слышали, что в их собственых традициях можно преспокойно и безвозбранно знакомиться с соответствующими литисточниками, после чего - проанализировать их и начать им следовать (то есть выполнять буквально, что в них рекомендуется)... Не? Я опять для вас всех открытие Америки сделал? 
> 
> В Ваджряне же такой метод не прокатывает. Там нужна непрерывная линия передачи и компетентный и аутентичный учитель, который передает тебе те или иные аспекты. "Стать ваджраянцем" по книжке - не-воз-мож-но. Равно как и судить о ней только по книгам (я писал об этом выше)
> 
> Если честно - я поражен глубиною знаний отдельных участников этой дискуссии. Она доставляет мне все больше и больше удовольствия! 
> 
> (Сейчас обязательно гордо заявят: "Это не про нас вовсе!" И я даже знаю - почему именно так заявят)


 Просто ваше сообщение выглядело так, будто можно книжку прочитать и сразу на небеса ))
Я, лично, после ваших глубоких познаний о бритых ногах монахов, уже ничему не удивляюсь ))

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Единственный вариант поставить эту трололо-холивар дискуссию в конкретное конструктивное русло, это истребовать у тех, кто утверждает что бодхичитты нет - конкретные критерии доказательства существоваания.


Это гениально!
Сравните:

_Единственный способ  перевести дискуссию о боге-творце в конкретное конструктивное русло - это истребовать у тех, кто утверждает, что бога нет конкретные критерии доказательства его существования.

_Давно так не веселился!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Eternal Jew (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Тхеравадинский постканонический (суб)комментарий Sīlakkhandhavaggaabhinavaṭīkā:


Тут кое-какие тхеравадины, в том числе монахи, годами утверждали, что в тхераваде важен только ПК, но никак не чьи-то комментарии, в том числе и суб-, и пост-канонические.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я же говорил уже, что получаю огромное удовольствие.

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Просто ваше сообщение выглядело так, будто...


Ничего страшного. Просто немного подтяните матчасть - и будете все воспринимать правильно и в адекватном русле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А в каких колесницах чисто книжное знание работает?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Даю, причем две. В Хинаяне и Махаяне.


Книжное знание, без практики не работает ни в одной из упомянутых Вами "колесниц", так или иначе имеющих отношение к Учению Будды. Может Вам дзенские истории например напомнить, и отношение некоторых патриархов к чисто книжным знания? ) 
Так же и в тхераваде чисто книжное знание не работает: "Без знания не существует медитации; без медитации не существует знания; и тот, кто обладает и знанием и медитацией – близок к реальности". 




> Мда, ну и познания у присутствующих! 
> 
> Если честно - я поражен глубиною знаний отдельных участников этой дискуссии. Она доставляет мне все больше и больше удовольствия! 
> 
> Сейчас обязательно гордо заявят: "Это не про нас вовсе!" И я даже знаю - почему именно так заявят : )


Признаки тролля:

-Постоянные попытки перейти на личности в разговоре.
-Использование темы спора только для вызова эмоциональной реакции собеседника (демагогия).
-Напускная недалёкость и неосведомлённость — или наоборот знание всего на свете (обычно прослеживается обратная зависимость между реальным и показываемым).
-Мнение, коренным образом отличающееся от мнения локального большинства.
-Невоспитанность, хамское поведение (обычно это признак толстого, то есть неинтересного, очевидного, тролля).
-Накидывание г... на вентилятор (затрагивание заведомо спорных провокационных тем).
-Уверенность, что все остальные — «унылое г...» и прочая демонстрация своего превосходства.

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014), Юй Кан (10.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Ничего страшного. Просто немного подтяните матчасть - и будете все воспринимать правильно и в адекватном русле.


 Просто пишите более адекватные сообщения и все их будут воспринимать правильно и в адекватном русле ))

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Книжное знание, без практики не работает ни в одной из упомянутых Вами "колесниц", так или иначе имеющих отношение к Учению Будды. Может Вам дзенские истории например напомнить, и отношение некоторых патриархов к чисто книжным знания? )
> Так же и в тхераваде чисто книжное знание не работает: "Без знания не существует медитации; без медитации не существует знания; и тот, кто обладает и знанием и медитацией – близок к реальности".


Еще одно свидетельство умения читать, но НЕпонимания прочитанное. А потому - и передергивание. Ибо я выше пишу о том, что *развиваться и практиковать в Хинаяне и Махаяне можно и "по книжке", а в Ваджраяне - НЕОБХОДИМ аутентичный учитель, входящий в непрерывную линию передачи.*

Автоцитирую еще раз:




> Неужели они никогда(?!) не слышали, что в их собственых традициях можно преспокойно и безвозбранно *знакомиться с соответствующими литисточниками, после чего - проанализировать их и начать им следовать (то есть выполнять буквально, что в них рекомендуется*)


Это и есть "изучение" - "осмысление" и "практика". Вот почему мне и смешно. Неловко ловить взрослого незнакомого человека на лжи, но иногда приходится.

Остальное не комментирую. Когда присутствующим нечего сказать и не осталось никаких доказательств - вполне можно поискать среди оппонентов троллей. Что и неумело сделано чуть выше. Меня лично это не беспокоит.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто пишите более адекватные сообщения и все их будут воспринимать правильно и в адекватном русле ))


Достаточно того, чтобы человек перестал воспринимать своих собеседников ниже его самого, тогда у него получится более внимательно читать то, что ему пишут, и взаимопонимание думаю увеличится.)

----------

Вишаут (10.06.2014), Шавырин (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Это гениально!
> Сравните:
> 
> [INDENT=2][I]Единственный способ  перевести дискуссию о боге-творце в конкретное конструктивное русло - это истребовать у тех, кто утверждает, что бога нет конкретные критерии доказательства его существования.
> 
> Давно так не веселился!


Ну да ну да. То есть для вас нет никаких конкретных критериев, по которым можно было бы утвердить или опровергнуть "существование бодхичитты в тхераваде". Так? То есть соответственно невозможно этим критериями соответствовать или не соответствовать? То есть вы можете согласиться или не согласиться с утверждениями сущствования или не существования "бодхичитты в тхераваде" просто так. Независимо от того, какие факты, доводы и логические рассуждения будут приводиться? То есть вы любые подряд доводы, утверждения, факты и логические рассуждения можете назвать и считать неправильными, просто по своему желанию, а не по тому, будут ли они являться правильными или неправильными?
Получается, что дискуссия не конструктивна. Это и раньше было видно, только теперь вы это в явном виде выразили.

Ок.

----------


## Антончик

> Еще одно свидетельство умения читать, но НЕпонимания прочитанное. А потому - и передергивание. Ибо я выше пишу о том, что *развиваться и практиковать в Хинаяне и Махаяне можно и "по книжке", а в Ваджраяне - НЕОБХОДИМ аутентичный учитель, входящий в непрерывную линию передачи.*


Ну так Бодхичитта это же общемахаянский термин, а не субуо ваджраянский. Значит можно открыто обсуждать, читать и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Еще одно свидетельство умения читать, но НЕпонимания прочитанное. А потому - и передергивание. Ибо я выше пишу о том, что *развиваться и практиковать в Хинаяне и Махаяне можно и "по книжке", а в Ваджраяне - НЕОБХОДИМ аутентичный учитель, входящий в непрерывную линию передачи.*


Вас спросили  в каких колесницах чисто книжное знание работает? А Вы начали отвечать про то, о чем Вас не спрашивали. Действительно, в хинаяне и махаяне признается возможность достичь реализации без учителя. Хотя и это спорно. Но вот чисто книжное знание к реализации не ведёт. Есть примеры, когда реализации достигали люди, не умеющие даже читать.

----------


## Антончик

может кому будет интересно:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Йен (10.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну да ну да. То есть для вас нет никаких конкретных критериев, по которым можно было бы утвердить или опровергнуть "существование бодхичитты в тхераваде". Так? То есть соответственно невозможно этим критериями соответствовать или не соответствовать? То есть вы можете согласиться или не согласиться с утверждениями сущствования или не существования "бодхичитты в тхераваде" просто так. Независимо от того, какие факты, доводы и логические рассуждения будут приводиться? То есть вы любые подряд доводы, утверждения, факты и логические рассуждения можете назвать и считать неправильными, просто по своему желанию, а не по тому, будут ли они являться правильными или неправильными?
> Получается, что дискуссия не конструктивна. Это и раньше было видно, только теперь вы это в явном виде выразили.
> 
> Ок.


Я несколько раз сказал критерии. Вы читаете мои сообщения вообще? Повторюсь. 
Критерии - наличие в текстах тхеравады, а именно - в палийском каноне описания бодхичитты и методов ее достижения. Причем, это не должно быть чем-то похожим, а должны быть термины _идентичные_ соответствующим махаянским терминам. Не за уши притянутыми, не _схожими_, а именно *идентичными*.

----------


## Йен

Пора вспомнить Канон и закончить с переливаниями из пустого в порожнее  :Smilie: 




> В то время как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, пребывают подобным образом в склонности к пререканиям, – а именно: "Ты не знаешь дхармы и должного поведения, – я знаю дхарму и должное поведение!", "Как ты узнаешь дхарму и должное поведение?", "Ты следуешь ложным путем – я следую истинным путем!", "Я последователен – ты непоследователен!", "Ты сказал в конце то, что следовало сказать вначале, и сказал вначале то, что следовало сказать в конце!", "/Мысль/ у тебя не продумана и превратна!", "Твоя речь опровергнута, ты побежден!", "Оставь эту речь или разъясни, если можешь!" – он избегает подобным образом пререканий. Это и есть часть его нравственности.
> 
> *Амбаттха сутта*

----------


## Аурум

И что, теперь тхеравадины будут рассказывать, что ПК не важен? Где цитаты и подтверждения наличия бодхичитты, способов её обретения и взращивания, где описание устремления бодхисаттвы? Цитаты. Только цитаты. Домыслы не катят.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сообщение от Eternal Jew
> Еще одно свидетельство умения читать, но НЕпонимания прочитанное. А потому - и передергивание. Ибо я выше пишу о том, что развиваться и практиковать в Хинаяне и Махаяне можно и "по книжке", а в Ваджраяне - НЕОБХОДИМ аутентичный учитель, входящий в непрерывную линию передачи.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну так Бодхичитта это же общемахаянский термин, а не субуо ваджраянский.


Иногда еще полезно вставлять комментарий туда, где он пригоден и по теме. Поэтому следите внимательно за смыслом тех слов, которые Вы пытаетесь комментировать, договорились?  :Smilie: 




> Значит можно открыто обсуждать, читать и т.д.


Хорошо. Разрешаю. Открыто обсуждайте, читайте и т.п.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это гениально!
> Сравните:
> 
> _Единственный способ  перевести дискуссию о боге-творце в конкретное конструктивное русло - это истребовать у тех, кто утверждает, что бога нет конкретные критерии доказательства его существования.
> 
> _Давно так не веселился!


От чего? От того, что приводите совершенно неуместные аналогии? Да, это действительно забавно! ))
Разговор идёт вокруг такого вот тезиса: _в тхераваде нет понятия "бодхичитта", но можно найти примеры того, что оно обозначает._ Примеры я приводил выше. От вас же пока кроме натужной радости ничего не поступало. Причем тут чайник Рассела, причем тут бох.. видимо только одному Ауруму  известно. )

----------


## Антончик

> Я несколько раз сказал критерии. Вы читаете мои сообщения вообще? Повторюсь. 
> Критерии - наличие в текстах тхеравады, а именно - в палийском каноне описания бодхичитты и методов ее достижения. Причем, это не должно быть чем-то похожим, а должны быть термины _идентичные_ соответствующим махаянским терминам. Не за уши притянутыми, не _схожими_, а именно *идентичными*.


То есть все такие же слова и все такие же практики?

Слова чтобы так же "звучали", то есть произношение, написание. Или же смысл такой же как в Махаяне понимается под Бодхичиттой, чтобы там был такой же смысл, а каким словом выражется неважно?
Слова вам уже приводили - есть. Смысл тот же выраженный в других словах есть.

Методы подразумеваются чтобы были именно точно такие же методы? То есть такие же ритуалы, такие же мантры порождения бодхичитты, такие же точно размышления и т.д.? Практики именно для зарождения и развития Бодхичитты?
Или просто наличие практик, приводящих к тому же результату достаточно? Такие же обеты и т.д.?

Очевидно, что точно таких же практик, ритуалов и текстов мантр - нет, но есть практики приводящие к тем же результатам (относительной и абсолютной Бодхичитте).
Обетов Бодхисаттвы нет.

----------

Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Иногда еще полезно вставлять комментарий туда, где он пригоден и по теме. Поэтому следите внимательно за смыслом тех слов, которые Вы пытаетесь комментировать, договорились?


Мы обсуждали бодхичитту. Вы вместе со своим напарником утверждали в частности что нельзя читать тексты чужой традиции (в ответ на цитаты про бодхичитту из махаянских текстов со стороны тхеравадина), после этого аргументировали свою позицию закрытостью темыв, в противовес "открытости любых тем в тхераваде". Я вам возразил, что тема про бодхичитту не входит в список закрытых тем.
Поэтому я искренне не понимаю, почему это моё замечание про "открытость темы бодхичитты" не подходит к вашим словам про закрытость тантры, которй вы опрадывали ваш запрет читать общемахаянские тексты тхеравадинам?
Может быть поясните взаимосвязь?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Обетов Бодхисаттвы нет.



Слышал, что есть даже обеты Бодхисатты, составленные на основе джатак.  Правда всему этому придаётся гораздо меньше внимания, нежели в Махаяне.

----------


## Аурум

> От чего? От того, что приводите совершенно неуместные аналогии? Да, это действительно забавно! ))
> Разговор идёт вокруг такого вот тезиса: _в тхераваде нет понятия "бодхичитта", но можно найти примеры того, что оно обозначает._ Примеры я приводил выше. От вас же пока кроме *натужной радости* ничего не поступало. Причем тут чайник Рассела, причем тут бох.. видимо только одному Ауруму  известно. )


Снова хамите, Сергей.
Вы пытаетесь мне доказать, что в тхераваде всё-таки есть бодхичитта? Еще раз прошу: дайте конкретные и недвусмысленные цитаты из палийского канона. Вы ни одного примера не привели, который был бы идентичным по смыслу термину "бодхичитта" в махаяне.

----------


## Аурум

> Мы обсуждали бодхичитту. Вы вместе со своим напарником утверждали в частности что нельзя читать тексты чужой традиции (в ответ на цитаты про бодхичитту из махаянских текстов со стороны тхеравадина), после этого аргументировали свою позицию закрытостью темыв, в противовес "открытости любых тем в тхераваде". Я вам возразил, что тема про бодхичитту не входит в список закрытых тем.
> Поэтому я искренне не понимаю, почему это моё замечание про "открытость темы бодхичитты" не подходит к вашим словам про закрытость тантры, которй вы опрадывали ваш запрет читать общемахаянские тексты тхеравадинам?
> Может быть поясните взаимосвязь?


Антон, вы согласны, что для доказательства наличия в тхераваде понятий "бодхичитта" и "устремление бодхисаттвы" с соответствующими махаянским смыслами нужны *цитаты из палийского канона*? Ответьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мы обсуждали бодхичитту. Вы вместе со своим напарником утверждали в частности что нельзя читать тексты чужой традиции (в ответ на цитаты про бодхичитту из махаянских текстов со стороны тхеравадина), после этого ...


Вынужден повториться: *внимательно(!) следите за ходом дискуссии.* Потому что в ее конкретной части НИ СЛОВА НЕ ГОВОРИЛОСЬ про бодхичиту. Обсуждались аспекты того: почему именно один отдельно взятый тхеравадинец *Сергей Ч* не может судить о Ваджраяне в целом. 

Вот ее ПОЛНЫЙ ХОД:




> Эко Вы стрелки с самого себя на учителей и их наставления перевели. Говорил ведь я только о Вас.





> Это замечательно. Это очень хорошо... А откуда Вы лично ВООБЩЕ знаете - какие наставления давали мне мои учителя по поводу обетов бодхисаттвы, шести миров сансары (включая мир адских существ)? Ясновидение прорезалось?





> Я просто сравниваю то, что пишите Вы, и что говорится в текстах тибетской традиции. Это же касается и наставлений учителей. Например если Лама Оле говорит одно, а в "Драгоценное украшении освобождения" Дже Гамбопы говорится другое, то следует задуматься.





> Это хорошо. Это очень хорошо. Но это, увы (чуток разочарую) - не ясновидение.
> 
> Поэтому откуда в Вас такая уверенность (при этом не(!) находясь в этой традиции - а ведь это очень-очень важный момент, если речь идет о Ваджраяне!), что Вы в состоянии не просто читать эти тексты, но еще и понимать их и правильно истолковывать? Дело в том, что если бы Вы именно понимали их, то давным-давно были бы уже в Ваджраяне.





> Наверное оттуда же, откуда и ваша уверенность, что Вы в состоянии понимать и правильно истолковывать учения ПК, при это не находясь в соответствующей традиции.)





> Недостоверное сравнение и доказательство detected.
> 
> 1. Хинаяна/Тхеравада/Махаяна - открытые, то есть ЭКЗОтерические учения.
> 
> 2. Ваджраяна и Дзогчен - закрытые, или ЭЗОтерические учения.
> 
> 3. Для изучения-осмысления и практики последних вы ОБЯЗАНЫ входить в непрерывную линию передачи (со всеми вытекающими последствиями). "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает(это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того, изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.
> 
> Вы разве об этом не знали? Что ж мне приходится для Вас Америку открывать?
> ...





> Но и само по себе нахождение в традиции не дает права всякую самодеятельность выдавать за правильно понимание.





> Это замечательное высказывание. Ну а теперь, раз уж Вы пошли по кругу, переспрошу еще раз - КАК ИМЕННО Вы определили, что высказанное мною - самодятельность, если только что практически подтвердили мои слова, что не можете правильно понимать и трактовать Ваджраяну по указанным выше причинам ее "закрытости" для посторонних?


***




> ...аргументировали свою позицию закрытостью темыв, в противовес "открытости любых тем в тхераваде". Я вам возразил, что тема про бодхичитту не входит в список закрытых тем. 
> 
> Поэтому я искренне не понимаю, почему это моё замечание про "открытость темы бодхичитты" не подходит к вашим словам про закрытость тантры, которй вы опрадывали ваш запрет читать общемахаянские тексты тхеравадинам?
> 
> Может быть поясните взаимосвязь?


Я "пояснил Вам взаимосвязь"?  :Smilie:  ... Нет? Опять не поняли?

Просто вы третий раз лезете с комментариями про "открытость" бодхичитты совсем в иное обсуждение.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тут кое-какие тхеравадины, в том числе монахи, годами утверждали, что в тхераваде важен только ПК, но никак не чьи-то комментарии, в том числе и суб-, и пост-канонические.


Комментаторская традиция, среди прочих элементов, как раз и образует тхераваду. Тхеравада - это традиционный образ понимания текстов. Понимание их носителями традиции. Они важны, так как разъясняют канонические тексты. Но словом Будды, они не являются. Но это тхеравадинские тексты. Не канонические, но комментирующие канонические тексты. Т.е. это и есть тхеравада. Традиция понимания учения Будды.

----------

sergey (10.06.2014), Thaitali (11.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И что, теперь тхеравадины будут рассказывать, что ПК не важен?.


 С чего это мы должны рассказывать, что ПК не важен?

----------


## Нико

> С чего это мы должны рассказывать, что ПК не важен?


А потому что вы сами себе противоречите. Вот теперь у вас Тхеравада -- не сами слова Будды, а их разъяснение. И не каноническое, причём. Сами-то сначала разберитесь, что к чему.

----------

Аурум (11.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но вот чисто книжное знание к реализации не ведёт. Есть примеры, когда реализации достигали люди, не умеющие даже читать.


Вот поэтому-то у меня - постоянно хорошее настроение!  Я пишу (гора-а-а-а-а-здо выше):




> "*Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает* (это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того, изучение источников *бессмысленно без практики*.


Человек же мне со всей серьезностью возражает (ибо начинает с "но"):




> *Но* вот чисто *книжное знание к реализации не ведёт*.


Вот тут-то у меня возникает вполне законный вопрос: "А это вы кому сейчас сказали?" 
И второй вопрос: "С кем это *Сергей Ч* сражается вообще? Похоже, что даже и не со мною..."

***

*P.S.* Кстати, уважаемый Сергей, если кто-то получает удовольствие от общения, в том числе и с Вами, это еще не свидетельствует о том, что он - тролль. А если собеседник обращается по имени или пытается Вам помочь и показать - где именно Вы сплоховали (исходя из самого глубокого "бодхисаттвовского" сострадания лично к Вам) - это априорно не означает, что он "переходит на личности". Поверьте на слово!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не канонические, но комментирующие канонические тексты. Т.е. это и есть тхеравада.


Вот те раз! _(я опешил)_

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014), Нико (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тут кое-какие тхеравадины, в том числе монахи, годами утверждали, что в тхераваде важен только ПК, но никак не чьи-то комментарии, в том числе и суб-, и пост-канонические.


Традиции составляет не только канон, который они сохранили, но и способы практики, комментарии и т.д. Грубо говоря, можно сказать так: "У Будды учусь Дхамме. У Буддхагхосы или Дхаммапалы учусь тхераваде (или буддизму)."
При чем здесь, что говорили кое-какие тхеровадины говорили? Так и называйте их по именам или еще как уточняйте. Кроме них есть и другие тхеравадины. Зачем приписывать *всем тхеравадинам* какие-то нелепые понимания, нелепые реакции, как это было ранее в этой теме?...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот те раз! _(я опешил)_


И что? Это кого-то должно волновать?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И что? Это кого-то должно волновать?


И то, что чужая бестактность, смахивающая на хамство, меня тоже веселит. Допустить бестактность - это ж гораздо проще чем, к примеру, ответить *Нико*:




> Вот теперь у вас Тхеравада -- не сами слова Будды, а их разъяснение. И не каноническое, причём. Сами-то сначала разберитесь, что к чему.

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Вот те раз! _(я опешил)_


Просто вы, как и Нико, видимо, мало знаете о тхераваде. То, что написал Vladiimir, общеизвестная вещь.
Впридачу, примените здравый смысл. Вас разве удивляет, что Гелуг - это кроме тантр и сутр, также шастры, в том числе Нагарджуны, Ламрим Цонкапы и т.д.? Аналогично и в Тхераваде есть традиционное разъяснение сказанного в суттах, есть труды, аналогичные шастрам - например Висуддхимагга, Абдидхамматтха-Сангаха и т.д. Всё это вместе и составляет учение Тхеравады.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Vladiimir (10.06.2014), Жека (12.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Просто вы, как и Нико, видимо, мало знаете о тхераваде. То, что написал Vladiimir, общеизвестная вещь.
> Впридачу, примените здравый смысл. Вас разве удивляет, что Гелуг - это кроме тантр и сутр, также шастры, в том числе Нагурджуны, Ламрим Цонкапы и т.д.? Аналогично и в Тхераваде есть традиционное разъяснение сказанного в суттах, есть труды, аналогичные шастрам - например Висуддхимагга, Абдидхамматтха-Сангаха и т.д. Всё это вместе и составляет учение Тхеравады.


А вопрос-то был не об этом. Человека попросили привести цитаты из ПК, где понятие "бодхичитта" соотвествует общемахаянскому. Он не привёл.... Наверное, потому, что тхеравада и ПК -- разные вещи. Или просто мало знает...

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А вопрос-то был не об этом. Человека попросили привести цитаты из ПК, где понятие "бодхичитта" соотвествует общемахаянскому. Он не привёл.... Наверное, потому, что тхеравада и ПК -- разные вещи. Или просто мало знает...


Причём, не один раз, заметьте, спросил. А получал в ответ лишь ехидничение и хамство.

----------

Нико (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вопрос-то был не об этом. Человека попросили привести цитаты из ПК, где понятие "бодхичитта" соотвествует общемахаянскому. Он не привёл.... Наверное, потому, что тхеравада и ПК -- разные вещи. Или просто мало знает...


Как не в этом? Было сделано такое утверждение:



> В тхераваде не используется термин "бодхичитта"


Я на него ответил цитатой, где такой термин используется именно в тхераваде. Того, что такой термин есть в ПК, *никто и не утверждал.* Это естественно. ПК закрылся для редакции раньше, чем появился такой термин (в том числе и в Махаяне). То что термин поздний, не означает, что он не может использоваться в тхераваде. Есть палийские слова, которые только в комментариях и употребляются.

----------


## sergey

> А вопрос-то был не об этом.


Тут много о чем говорили. Я отвечал на конкретные слова Eternal Jew, которые процитировал, и которые были сказаны в ответ на слова Владимира, и также (отвечал) на вашу реплику к словам Владимира.

----------

Vladiimir (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Как не в этом? Было сделано такое утверждение:
> 
> Я на него ответил цитатой, где такой термин используется именно в тхераваде. Того, что такой термин есть в ПК, *никто и не утверждал.* Это естественно. ПК закрылся для редакции раньше, чем появился такой термин (в том числе и в Махаяне). То что термин поздний, не он означает, что не может использоваться в тхераваде. Есть палийские слова, которые только в комментариях и употребляются.


А можете _перевести_ ту цитату и пояснить, что конкретно обозначает в нём термин *bodhicittapubbaṅgamaṃ**?*

----------


## Vladiimir

> А можете _перевести_ ту цитату и пояснить, что конкретно обозначает в нём термин *bodhicittapubbaṅgamaṃ**?*


Ну, переводить комментарии с пали, конечно труднее, чем побаски сочинять...

----------


## Нико

Надо досточтимого Прамотте Паможжо спросить. Правда, в его книге слово "бодхичитта" ни разу не упоминается почему-то.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, я то могу перевести. Мне понятно.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, переводить комментарии с пали, конечно труднее, чем побаски сочинять...


Побасенки, может? Или вы что-то другое имеете ввиду? Слова "побаски" я не знаю.
Ну привели цитату, так, пожалуйста, и переведите, чтобы пояснить о чем там вообще речь и какой смысл у слова *bodhicittapubbaṅgamaṃ.
*И какого века этот субкомментарий? Кем написан и где?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну, я то могу перевести. Мне понятно.


Будьте так любезны, переведите.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> То, что написал Vladiimir, общеизвестная вещь.


Большое спасибо, *sergey*, за разъяснение. Просто Вы бы попросили своего коллегу изъясняться менее сумбурно, глядишь - что-нибудь прояснилось и далее, например - про наличие  бодхичитты в Хинаяне/Тхераваде и т.п.  :Smilie:  Или про перевод субкомментария.

А то взгляните, пожалуйста, что получается:




> Не канонические, но комментирующие канонические тексты. Т.е. это и есть тхеравада


Видите, какая двусмысленность содержится? "Комментирующие неканонические тексты ... - и есть тхеравада". 

*или* (еще нагляднее пример):




> "У Будды учусь Дхамме. У Буддхагхосы или Дхаммапалы *учусь тхераваде (или буддизму)*."


Я вот сейчас сижу и пытаюсь истолковать тайный смысл, сокрытый им в конце последнего предложения:

1. Тхеравада - это весь буддизм. 

Но тогда предложение должно быть хотя бы оформлено в соответствии с правилами родной речи: "... тхераваде, или буддизму".

2. Тхеравада - это вообще не(!) буддизм 

Учитывая, что он поставил там "или" - вполне можно предположить и так. "Учусь тхераваде или _[чему-то еще]_ буддизму". 

Проведите с ним, пожалуйста, разъяснительную беседу на предмет правильного и корректного донесения Палийского канона и "неканонических комментариев к нему" до широкой и безграмотной общественности... Будда будет искренне рад!  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Будьте так любезны, переведите.


Говорится, что физические действия и словесные должны предшествоваться бодхичиттой.

----------


## Аурум

> Говорится, что физические действия и словесные должны предшествоваться бодхичиттой.


И как этот термин объясняется?

----------


## Vladiimir

> И как этот термин объясняется?


Он здесь не объясняется. Но контест ясен. Тот какой нужен. Вы поймите, в тхераваде нет запрета на мотивацию ради других . Мало того, такая вполне мотивация поощряется.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Он здесь не объясняется. Но контест ясен. Тот какой нужен. Вы поймите, в тхераваде нет запрета на мотивацию ради других .Мало того, такая мотивация поощеряется.


Значит нету объяснения термина и понимать можно что угодно в меру фантазии.
В махаянских источниках, кстати, очень чётко объяснён термин "бодхичитта".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Значит нету объяснения термина и понимать можно что угодно в меру фантазии.


С чего это так? Контекст воплне помогает понять смысл.




> В махаянских источниках, кстати, очень чётко объяснён термин "бодхичитта".


С этим никто и не спорит. (Думаете я меньше Вас прочитал махянских текстов?)

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Он здесь не объясняется. Но контест ясен. Тот какой нужен.


Блестяще! Все б мои недалекие и косные учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена так доходчиво, полно и кратко объясняли какой-либо отдельный предмет!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Блестяще! Все б мои недалекие и косные учителя Ваджраяны и Дзогчена так доходчиво, полно и кратко объясняли какой-либо отдельный предмет!


Цитата есть, название текста есть! Читайте!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Цитата есть! Читайте!


А если б мои учителя изъяснялись с учениками (или отвечали на их вопросы) таким вот лапидарным образом, я вообще был бы счастлив.

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот из Маханама сутты, причём -- о мирянах:

«Господин, в каком смысле кто-либо является мирянином?»
«Когда, Маханама, человек принял прибежище в Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе, то тогда он является мирянином».
«Господин, в каком смысле мирянин является нравственным?»
«Когда, Маханама, мирянин воздерживается от уничтожения жизни, от взятия того, что [ему] не было дано, от неблагого сексуального поведения, от лжи, от спиртных напитков, вина, и одурманивающих веществ, что создают основу для беспечности, то тогда он является нравственным мирянином».
«Господин, в каком смысле мирянин практикует ради своего собственного блага, но не ради блага других?»
(1) «Когда, Маханама, мирянин сам совершенен в вере, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в вере; (2) когда он сам совершенен в нравственном поведении, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в нравственном поведении; (3) когда он сам совершенен в щедрости, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в щедрости; (4) когда он сам желает навещать монахов, но не побуждает других навещать монахов; (5) когда он сам хочет послушать благую Дхамму, но не побуждает других послушать благую Дхамму; (6) когда он сам удерживает в уме учения, которые услышал, но не побуждает других удерживать в уме учения; (7) когда он сам изучает смысл учений, которые запомнил, но не побуждает других изучать их смысл; (8) когда он сам понял значение и Дхамму и практикует в соответствии с Дхаммой, но не побуждает других делать так – то в этом случае, Маханама, этот мирянин практикует ради собственного блага, но не ради блага других». 
*«Господин, в каком смысле мирянин практикует ради своего собственного блага и ради блага других?»
«Когда, Маханама, мирянин сам совершенен в вере, и побуждает других стать совершенными в вере… ...побуждает других практиковать в соответствии с Дхаммой – то в этом случае, Маханама, этот мирянин практикует ради собственного блага и ради блага других».*
Таким образом, отсутствие в текстах некоего конкретного слова/термина не означает отсутствия понятия.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Антончик (11.06.2014), Ануруддха (11.06.2014), Йен (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А если б мои учителя изъяснялись с учениками (или отвечали на их вопросы) таким вот лапидарным образом, я вообще был бы счастлив.


Я ответил Ауруму, по поводу перевода и контекста. Если он не доверяет моему мнению, то может сам перевести.

----------


## Аурум

> А вот из Маханама сутты, причём -- о мирянах:
> «Господин, в каком смысле кто-либо является мирянином?»
> «Когда, Маханама, человек принял прибежище в Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе, то тогда он является мирянином».
> «Господин, в каком смысле мирянин является нравственным?»
> «Когда, Маханама, мирянин воздерживается от уничтожения жизни, от взятия того, что [ему] не было дано, от неблагого сексуального поведения, от лжи, от спиртных напитков, вина, и одурманивающих веществ, что создают основу для беспечности, то тогда он является нравственным мирянином».
> «Господин, в каком смысле мирянин практикует ради своего собственного блага, но не ради блага других?»
> (1) «Когда, Маханама, мирянин сам совершенен в вере, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в вере; (2) когда он сам совершенен в нравственном поведении, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в нравственном поведении; (3) когда он сам совершенен в щедрости, но не побуждает других стать совершенными в щедрости; (4) когда он сам желает навещать монахов, но не побуждает других навещать монахов; (5) когда он сам хочет послушать благую Дхамму, но не побуждает других послушать благую Дхамму; (6) когда он сам удерживает в уме учения, которые услышал, но не побуждает других удерживать в уме учения; (7) когда он сам изучает смысл учений, которые запомнил, но не побуждает других изучать их смысл; (8) когда он сам понял значение и Дхамму и практикует в соответствии с Дхаммой, но не побуждает других делать так – то в этом случае, Маханама, этот мирянин практикует ради собственного блага, но не ради блага других». 
> *«Господин, в каком смысле мирянин практикует ради своего собственного блага и ради блага других?»
> «Когда, Маханама, мирянин сам совершенен в вере, и побуждает других стать совершенными в вере… ...побуждает других практиковать в соответствии с Дхаммой – то в этом случае, Маханама, этот мирянин практикует ради собственного блага и ради блага других».*
> Таким образом, отсутствие в текстах некоего конкретного слова/термина не означает отсутствия понятия.


Если вы думаете, что бодхичитта - это когда практикуют ради блага других, то вы очень сильно упрощаете и искажаете значение термина.

----------

Eternal Jew (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я ответил Ауруму, по поводу перевода и контекста


Я вот думаю, друзья мои: если это было осуществлено в аналогичном и уже достаточно хорошо знакомом нам стиле, то может лучше и не отвечать вовсе, а?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *мирянин сам совершенен в вере, и побуждает других стать совершенными в вере… ...побуждает других практиковать в соответствии с Дхаммой – то в этом случае, Маханама, этот мирянин практикует ради собственного блага и ради блага других».*


Это - Бодхичитта?! Увольте...

----------

Аурум (10.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я ответил Ауруму, по поводу перевода и контекста. Если он не доверяет моему мнению, то может сам перевести.


Ответили, да. А я попросил определение значения указанного термина. Его нет. И понимай как хочешь. 
Получается примерно такое ответ: "Бодхичитта - это что-то такое, упомянутое в каком-то суб-комментарии постканоническом, а что он обозначает - фиг его знает. Гляньте в махаянских текстах, наверно то же самое!"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если вы думаете, что бодхичитта - это когда практикуют ради блага других, то вы очень сильно упрощаете и искажаете значение термина.


Хотите добавить четыре безмерные? О них тоже есть в ПК.
Отказ от ухода в нирвану? Это -- упая...
Чего ещё?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это - Бодхичитта?! Увольте...


Вы уволены. : )

----------

Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Итак, подведем промежуточные итоги:*

1. Четкого определения бодхичитты в Хинаяне/Тхераваде нам пока что не представлено.

2. Махаянско-ваджраянские тексты, почему-то(?!) приводимые нам в виде доказательств, тотально не содержат сведений или упоминаний о наличии бодхичитты в Хинаяне/Тхераваде.

3. Предлагаемые способы - самостоятельно разглядеть упоминания о бодхичитте в некоторых пост- и суб-тхеравадинских комментариях на ПК, то есть поиск черной кошки в комнате, где ее нет - не выдерживают никакой критики.

4. Приведенные чуть выше в качестве "доказательств" некоторые отрывки из сутр говорят о полном непонимании отдельными присутствующими терминов "относительная бодхичитта" (а уж тем более - "абсолютная бодхичитта"). 

5. ...

6. Зато обсуждение и межличностное общение приносит нам массу искренней радости и удовольствия.  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (11.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы уволены. : )


Меня нельзя уволить. Я - пенсионер. Вышел в отставку по выслуге лет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вишаут

> И вести спор об этом на протяжении уже двух дней как-то решит ситуацию? поступая так, мы сами "кладём болт" на свою практику только для того, чтобы потешить свою гордость.


одно слово, торгаши

----------

Сергей Губарев (10.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меня нельзя уволить. Я - пенсионер. Вышел в отставку по выслуге лет.


И тем не менее, Ваша просьба удовлетворена (столь же образно, сколь и было испрошено).

А вот что касается бодхичитты, то её трактуют достаточно по-разному в разных школах/разные наставники: "Different schools may demonstrate alternative understandings of bodhicitta".
И вот наиболее общее _внесектарное_ определение:

*Bodhicitta is a compassion for all beings, accompanied by a falling away of the attachment to the illusion of an inherently existing self.*
О такой практике сострадания есть в ПК.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И тем не менее, Ваша просьба удовлетворена (столь же образно, сколь и было испрошено).
> 
> А вот что касается бодхичитты, то её трактуют достаточно по-разному в разных школах/разные наставники: "Different schools may demonstrate alternative understandings of bodhicitta".
> И вот наиболее общее _внесектарное_ определение:
> 
> *Bodhicitta is a compassion for all beings, accompanied by a falling away of the attachment to the illusion of an inherently existing self.*
> О такой практике сострадания есть в ПК.


Я выше писала о том, что бодхичитта не тождественна состраданию.

----------


## Юй Кан

И вот -- из Дутия хита сутты, о монахах:

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая пятью качествами, монах практикует ради блага других, но не ради собственного блага. Какими пятью? 
(1) Вот монах не совершенен в нравственном поведении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в нравственном поведении. (2) Он не совершенен в сосредоточении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в сосредоточении. (3) Он не совершенен в мудрости сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в мудрости. (4) Он не совершенен в освобождении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в освобождении. (5) Он не совершенен в знании и видении освобождения сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в знании и видении освобождения. 
Обладая этими пятью качествами, монах практикует ради блага других, но не ради собственного блага».
Если и это не практика той же бодхичитты, то что она такое?

----------

Йен (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> 1. Четкого определения бодхичитты в Хинаяне/Тхераваде нам пока что не представлено.


А никто и не говорил, что представит четкое определение бодхичитты в тхераваде. Очень легко проискать корпус палийских текстов (в редакции Чхаттха Сангаяна, например) на предмет вхождения слова "бодхичитта". И убедиться, что определения там нет. Это занимает секунды. Это же не побаски про волосатые ноги сочинять! Это быстро и легко!

----------

Йен (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я выше писала о том, что бодхичитта не тождественна состраданию.


Повторюсь: бодхичитту трактуют по-разному разные наставники. Это одно.
Второе: опубликованная тут Вами, Нико, фраза ни о чём не говорит, ибо если убрать из бодхичитты сострадание, что останется -- можете перечислить?

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я выше писала о том, что бодхичитта не тождественна состраданию.


Более того, попытка подобной однобокой трактовки - это ошибка.

Кстати, если помнят присутствующие, *Сергей Ч.* вполне прозрачно намекал нам ранее, что бодхичитта - это вам не бабушек через улицу _[из простого человеческого сострадания]_ переводить.  :Smilie:  

То есть даже он, как я искренне надеюсь, хотел поведать нам с позиций своего воззрения о чем-то более высоком и грандиозном... вот только определений, ссылок и доказательств пока не нашел.

Спокойной ночи, друзья мои.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Друзья нетхеравадины, да хватит темнить, а?
Опубликуйте, наконец, наиболее правильное и исчерпывающее определение бодхичитты. А там -- поглядим...

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014), Антончик (11.06.2014), Аурум (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (10.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вопрос-то был не об этом. Человека попросили привести цитаты из ПК, где понятие "бодхичитта" соотвествует общемахаянскому. Он не привёл....


  Юй Кан выше уже заметил, что бодхичитту трактуют по-разному разные наставники. И цитат из ПК, которые впринципе  соответствуют некоторым трактовкам бодхичитты, было приведено немало. Или у Вас общемахаянский = тибетскому? (В котором кстати тоже не всё так однозначно, недавано была тема: О трех видах бодхичитты)




> Я выше писала о том, что бодхичитта не тождественна состраданию.


А разве кто-то говорил о таком тождестве? Говорилось о том, что сострадание - аспект относительной бодхичитты, как об этом говорят некоторые учителя. Но определяющими качествами именно бодхисаттвы становятся Мудрость (праджня) и Сострадание (каруна). Как птица не может лететь только на одном крыле, говорят тексты, так и состояния Будды нельзя достичь только при помощи одной лишь мудрости или одних искусных средств: мудрость без средств пассивна, средства без мудрости слепы. Короче говоря, суть бодхичитты — стремление к обретению состояния Будды. Поэтому весьма огульно говорить о том, что в какой-то школе буддизма априори невозможно наличие такого стремления, даже если там не используется широко термин "бодхичитта".) Это примерно тоже самое, что утверждать невозможность хинаянской установки среди последователей тибетского буддизма, только потому что они объявляют себя махаяной.
Исходя из вышесказанного, вновь процитирую Падмасамбхаву:




> Учитель Падма сказал: Практикуя Дхарму, важно, чтобы практика не превратилась в низшую колесницу.
> 
> Джомо спросила: Что это означает?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Крайне важно избегать привязанности к трем состояниям шаматхи: блаженству, ясности и немышлению. Если ты привяжешься к ним, то неизбежно превратишься в шраваку или пратьекабудду.
> 
> Тибетцы считают практику принятия прибежища самым низким учением. Монахи не соблюдают нравственных правил. Те, кто объявляет себя практиками Махаяны, не обладают бодхичиттой. Тантрики не соблюдают свои самаи. Йогины не владеют истинной медитацией.
> 
> Едва ли здесь, в Тибете, кто-нибудь сможет стать сиддхой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Самое интересное что собственно бодхичитта не всегда упоминается в сутрах махаяны и тантрах. Только не надо говорить что она подразумевается

----------

Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Люди, вы хотите написать новый Канон? Угомонитесь уже.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Самое интересное что собственно бодхичитта не всегда упоминается в сутрах махаяны и тантрах. Только не надо говорить что она подразумевается


Кроме того, есть мнение, что бодхичитту нельзя развить, она либо проявлена, либо нет. Когда говорят "развитие Бодхичитты", подразумевают развитие необходимых условий и качеств, для её раскрытия. Это что-то на подобии изначальной мудрости и интуиции изначально имеющейся в нашем сознании. В таком случае, утверждение, что бодхичитта - это собственность какой-то школы, звучит ещё более абсурдно.)

----------


## Vladiimir

Будда говорит в ПК (АН 7.64): 



> Практикующий для своего блага, но не для блага других, достоин, в этом отношении, порицания. Практикующий для своего блага и для блага других, достоин, в этом отношении, восхвалений."

----------


## Аурум

После приведённой цитаты тибетского учителя вы пишете:



> Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в тхераваде нет бодхичтты? Это ведь означает, что в ней нет сострадания, нет любящей доброты, нет стремления принести благо другим и т.д. ..


Если вы считаете, что утверждение "_В тхераваде нет бодхичитты_" по смыслу равнозначно "_В тхераваде нет сострадания, любящий доброты и стремления принести благо другим_", то вы или _в открытую подменяете понятия,_ или просто сами совершенно не разобрались с тем, что такое бодхичитта.

Тут всё пытаются подогнать "практиковать ради блага других", а также метту под равнозначное бодхичитте. Но это ошибка, тут не раз было указано, что метта - не есть бодхичитта. И, кстати, никто не утверждал, что в тхераваде нет метты. Утверждали, что в тхераваде не практикуется бодхичитта. Не практикуется, поскольку такого устремления в тхераваде _нет_.
Не нужно подменять тезисы.

----------


## Антончик

> Антон, вы согласны, что для доказательства наличия в тхераваде понятий "бодхичитта" и "устремление бодхисаттвы" с соответствующими махаянским смыслами нужны *цитаты из палийского канона*? Ответьте, пожалуйста.


Я думаю нужно взять цитаты из обоих. Из махаянских - чтбы понять, что в Махаяне подразумевается под этим словом, какой смысл. И в палийском каноне и комментариях к нему - есть ли с тем же смыслом содержания. А если мы будем смотреть только на одну часть - то мы не сможем сравнить с другой частью.

----------


## Антончик

> Вынужден повториться: *внимательно(!) следите за ходом дискуссии.* Потому что в ее конкретной части НИ СЛОВА НЕ ГОВОРИЛОСЬ про бодхичиту. Обсуждались аспекты того: почему именно один отдельно взятый тхеравадинец *Сергей Ч* не может судить о Ваджраяне в целом. 
> Вот ее ПОЛНЫЙ ХОД:
> Я "пояснил Вам взаимосвязь"?  ... Нет? Опять не поняли?
> Просто вы третий раз лезете с комментариями про "открытость" бодхичитты совсем в иное обсуждение.


Она началась с того, что Сергей Ч процитировал Махаянские тексты про Бодхичитту, разве нет? Вы начали всё это вами процитированно именноп осле этого, в ответ на это? Разве нет? Вот именно это я и имел в виду.

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> - "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает (это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того, изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.
> - Но вот чисто книжное знание к реализации не ведёт.


Вы писали эту фразу, подразумевая, что в тхераваде работает чисто книжное знание, а в Ваджраяне нет.
Вам человек отвечает, что и в Тхераваде и в дзене и т.д. - так же чисто книжное знание не работает - и как следствие по этмоу параметру тут нет противорчеия.
Вы же почему-то упорно в этом видите противоречия, и даже приводите фразы, которые не противоречат чтобы доказать что есть противоречие. Всё это странно.
Если нет противоречия, то в чём проблема тогда? И там и там без практики толку будет мало.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014), Vladiimir (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> И то, что чужая бестактность, смахивающая на хамство, меня тоже веселит. Допустить бестактность - это ж гораздо проще чем, к примеру, ответить *Нико*:


Ну вы же позволяете себе всё это обсуждение насмехаться, принижать, троллить и усиленно раздувать холивар. Однако почему-то себе вы такие претензии не предъявляете. Видимо вам можно, а остальным нельзя (возможно вы даже считаете на основании этого себя круче чем те, кто этого не делает и поэтмоу получаете от этого удовольсивте (о чём сами неоднократно писали) )))). Ок.

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014), Юй Кан (11.06.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я думаю нужно взять цитаты из обоих. Из махаянских - чтбы понять, что в Махаяне подразумевается под этим словом, какой смысл. И в палийском каноне и комментариях к нему - есть ли с тем же смыслом содержания. А если мы будем смотреть только на одну часть - то мы не сможем сравнить с другой частью.


Вы разделяете определения термина на части и пытаетесь сравнить "по частям".
Термин бодхичитта - _конкретный_ и очень хорошо определён в различных тибетских и общемахаянских источниках.
Говорить "в тхераваде есть метта, а значит есть и бодхичитта" или "в тхераваде есть указания практиковать ради других, а значит есть бодхичитта" - это значит не понимать значения термина "бодхичитта". Это откровенная подтасовка.

----------


## Антончик

> 4. Приведенные чуть выше в качестве "доказательств" некоторые отрывки из сутр говорят о полном непонимании отдельными присутствующими терминов "относительная бодхичитта" (а уж тем более - "абсолютная бодхичитта").


Хорошо, ваше определение, если все остальные определения и понимания неправильные. Сформулируйте ваше наиболее полное и точное определение.
Раз всем остальным запрещено цитировать махаянские тексты в которых есть определение Бодхичитты. Раз нам всем по вашему это запрещено. Тогда получается что раз мы не можем опираться на махаянские тексты чтобы выяснить там смысл и определение болдхичитты, тогда ничего другого не остаётся, кроме как узнать это от вас лично. В студию определение. Чтобы мы поняли, чем отличаются все остальные приведённые здесь определения.




> 6. Зато обсуждение и межличностное общение приносит нам массу искренней радости и удовольствия.


Видимо именно тогда, когда вы других упрекаете в том что они неправы? Мы конечно же всегда рады доставить вам такое удовольствие и предоставить поводы понасмехаться над нами, пооскорблять и поиздевааться. Наслаждайтесь! ))))

----------


## Антончик

> Термин бодхичитта - _конкретный_ и очень хорошо определён в различных тибетских и общемахаянских источниках.
> Говорить "в тхераваде есть метта, а значит есть и бодхичитта" или "в тхераваде есть указания практиковать ради других, а значит есть бодхичитта" - это значит не понимать значения термина "бодхичитта". Это откровенная подтасовка.


Хорошо, ваше определение, если все остальные определения и понимания неправильные. Сформулируйте ваше наиболее полное и точное определение.
Раз всем остальным запрещено цитировать махаянские тексты в которых есть определение Бодхичитты. Раз нам всем по вашему это запрещено. Тогда получается что раз мы не можем опираться на махаянские тексты чтобы выяснить там смысл и определение болдхичитты, тогда ничего другого не остаётся, кроме как узнать это от вас лично. В студию определение. Чтобы мы поняли, чем отличаются все остальные приведённые здесь определения.

----------


## Антончик

> И вот -- из Дутия хита сутты, о монахах:
> 
> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая пятью качествами, монах практикует ради блага других, но не ради собственного блага. Какими пятью? 
> (1) Вот монах не совершенен в нравственном поведении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в нравственном поведении. (2) Он не совершенен в сосредоточении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в сосредоточении. (3) Он не совершенен в мудрости сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в мудрости. (4) Он не совершенен в освобождении сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в освобождении. (5) Он не совершенен в знании и видении освобождения сам, но побуждает других становиться совершенными в знании и видении освобождения. 
> Обладая этими пятью качествами, монах практикует ради блага других, но не ради собственного блага».
> Если и это не практика той же бодхичитты, то что она такое?


Это "бодхичитта лодочника" - типа сначала переправить других существ, а потом самому переправиться (типа потому что другие существа важнее). Разве этого нет в Махаяне? Почему тогда Махаянские учителя этот пример приводят часто? Возможно что просто они ничего не понимают в Бодхичитте и этот пример полное фуфло. И на самом деле это всё не так. Вероятно в следующую встречу с теми Учителями, которые эти примеры рассказывали, я им предложу обратиться за консультацией к Ауруму и Eternal Jew.

----------


## Аурум

> Хорошо, ваше определение, если все остальные определения и понимания неправильные. Сформулируйте ваше наиболее полное и точное определение.
> Раз всем остальным запрещено цитировать махаянские тексты в которых есть определение Бодхичитты. Раз нам всем по вашему это запрещено. Тогда получается что раз мы не можем опираться на махаянские тексты чтобы выяснить там смысл и определение болдхичитты, тогда ничего другого не остаётся, кроме как узнать это от вас лично. В студию определение. Чтобы мы поняли, чем отличаются все остальные приведённые здесь определения.


Вы опять фантазируете. Я нигде не говорил, что "вам всем" что-то там цитировать запрещено.
Я не один раз просил дать чёткое и конкретное описание бодхичитты в тхеравадинских текстах. 
Мне же в ответ:
- показывали только цитаты тибетских учителей и намекали, что тибетец говорит о метте, а в тхераваде есть метта, что значит - в тхераваде есть бодхичитта _(что абсолютная подтасовка и подмена понятий)_,
- приводили также фразы из ПК в духе "практикуй ради других" _(что не есть суть бодхичитта)_,
- показали слово в каком-то пост-каноническом (т.е., не каноническом) суб-комментарии (?), но это _лишь слово_ без всякого объяснения его значения в самом суб-комментарии. Что какой-то комментатор подразумевал под этим словом - _не объясняется_ по причине якобы однозначной ясности значения этого слова _(видимо намекают посмотреть значение в махаянских источниках)_

----------


## Антончик

Пока участники пишут свои определения, и ищут цитаты. Я могу пока привести своё сугубо субъективное определение бодхичитты, как относительной, так и абсолютной.

***

*Абсолютная*: Просветлённое сознание - ум Будды. Наделённое всеми высшими качествами (включая в список безмерные любовь, сострадание, сорадование и незахватываемость), а так же спонтанную активность на благо всех живых существ.

*Относительная*: бодхичитта намерения и бодхичитта действия.
*Бодхичитта намерения* - желание достигнуть аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи для того, чтобы привести всех живых существ к высшей реализации, тем самым освободив от страданий сансары.
*Бодхичитта действия* - деятельность для достижения намерения. То есть практика восьмеричного пути для достижения совершенного пробуждения (которая мотивирована бодхичиттой намерения). А так же развитие этого намерения, в частности проявляющееся в развитии безмерных любви сострадания сорадования и незахватываемости.

***

После того, как вы приведёте свои определения, я принимаю ваши комментарии и замечания на тему неправильности моего определения.
После этого можно будет приводить цитаты из Махаянских и немахаянских текстов.

----------


## Аурум

Я не собираюсь искать чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате, тем более, зная, что её там нет.
Для примера, вот цитаты из Патрула Ринпоче (КЛШ):




> Породите в себе бодхичитту, думая таким образом: _"Сегодня я буду избегать всего неблагого и совершу столько благих действий, сколько будет в моих силах, чтобы все несметные существа могли обрести безупречное состояние Будды."_





> Во имя всех существ я разовью в себе возвышенную бодхичитту. _Подражая могущественным деяниям бодхисаттв прошлого, я буду отдавать все свои силы делу освобождения всех существ, пока ни одного их них не останется в сансаре!_


Найдёте подобное в тхераваде? Нет. В тхераваде _нет_ практики устремления практиковать ради того, чтобы все живые существа обрели состояние Будды, а также обязательства отдать все силы чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары.

----------


## Аурум

Из темы ... тут писал про слив, но мне за это выражение предупреждение сделали, поэтому - ...  ухожу.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Йен

Это хорошо, что именно такого нет, а то если какие-нибудь существа не захотят выходить из Сансары, но обет-то по выводу *всех*  дан, да еще с отдачей всех сил, то это будет уже насилие, а не сострадание. )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> После приведённой цитаты тибетского учителя вы пишете:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ну вот как после этого можно говорить, что в тхераваде нет бодхичтты? Это ведь означает, что в ней нет сострадания, нет любящей доброты, нет стремления принести благо другим и т.д. ..
> 			
> ...


Я то тут причем? ) Если в той самой приведенной цитате явно говорится, что "относительная бодхичитта - это реальное проявление любящей доброты и сострадания ко всем существам", то разве утверждение, что в тхераваде нет бодхичитты не равнозначно отсутствию в ней этого самого проявления любящей доброты и сострадания? 




> Термин бодхичитта - _конкретный_ и очень хорошо определён в различных тибетских и общемахаянских источниках.


Ну так дайте это самое конкретное определение.




> Тут всё пытаются подогнать "практиковать ради блага других", а также метту под равнозначное бодхичитте. Но это ошибка, тут не раз было указано, что метта - не есть бодхичитта. И, кстати, никто не утверждал, что в тхераваде нет метты. Утверждали, что в тхераваде не практикуется бодхичитта. Не практикуется, поскольку такого устремления в тхераваде _нет_.
> Не нужно подменять тезисы.


Кроме Вас, тут никто не отождествляет бодхичитту с брахмавихарами - ни с меттой, ни с состраданием. Однако в текстах говорится, что корень бодхичитты - это сострадание.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для примера, вот цитаты из Патрула Ринпоче (КЛШ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Породите в себе бодхичитту, думая таким образом: "Сегодня я буду избегать всего неблагого и совершу столько благих действий, сколько будет в моих силах, чтобы все несметные существа могли обрести безупречное состояние Будды."
> 			
> ...


В принципе - это почти точный аналог метта-бхаваны. Заметьте - не отождествление бодхичитты с меттой, а именно практика метта-бхаваны, которая может иметь разные формы.




> Найдёте подобное в тхераваде? Нет. В тхераваде _нет_ практики устремления практиковать ради того, чтобы все живые существа обрели состояние Будды, а также обязательства отдать все силы чтобы вывести всех живых существ из сансары.


Вам уже говорили, что форма и методы "развития" того, что в махаяне называется "бодхичиттой" отличаются даже в махаянских школах. Поэтому отсутствие в тхераваде особенностей и методов тибетского буддизма ещё не говорит, что в ней нет устремления практиковать ради того, чтобы все существа обрели нирвану. Также говорили уже, что "обязательство спасти или вывести всех существ из сансары" - это упайя.

----------

Thaitali (11.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда говорит в ПК (АН 7.54):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Практикующий для своего блага, но не для блага других, достоин, в этом отношении, порицания. Практикующий для своего блага и для блага других, достоин, в этом отношении, восхвалений."


Странно: поисковиком цитата не обнаруживается, а Абьяката сутта (АН 7.54)  -- о другом...
Помогите, пожалуйста?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Также говорили уже, что "обязательство спасти или вывести всех существ из сансары" - это упайя.


Вообще-то это не просто упая. Это практическое устремление к постижению принципа анатта.

А вообще говоря, практика распространения любящей доброты, сначала на область размером со ствол дерева, затем на область размером с пять стволов деревьев, десять, сто, ..., с деревню, с две деревни, десять деревень, маленький город, пять маленьких городов и т.п. в десяти направлениях - и есть практика зарождения (условий для проявления) бодхичитты.

И еще раз напомню свое мнение. Хинаяна это заблуждения внутри махаяны. Когда кто-то думает что некая традиция - хинаяна - просто не понимает, кому и зачем дано учение махаяны. Каким бы высоким знанием или именем он при этом ни прикрывался. Взращивание неуважения к другим традициям - всего лишь глупость.

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014), Антончик (11.06.2014), Йен (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Тут вот ещё что подумал. Даже при наличии разницы толкований бодхичитты разными наставниками, в любом случае, это ведь с точки зрения Махаяны что-то такое хорошее, светлое, истинное. И в идеале, чтобы все люди этим обладали.
И вот когда в этой теме заговорили о том, что соответствия этому понятию можно найти в другой буддийской школе, пусть даже и не использующей широко само это слово/термин, то вместо радости обнаружилась странная враждебность и категорическое непринятие даже возможности такого соответствия.. Я бы ещё понял причину  недовольства, если бы тут заявлялось, что в тхераваде самая правильная боддхчитта и тому подобное!)) Но ведь и близко такого не было, и право на аутентичное толкование этого термина также оставляется школам северного буддизма. Следовательно, некоторых беспокоит сама мысль, что у других может быть не хуже.)

В связи с этим, вспоминаются слова Петра Мамонова: "Испытывать сострадание — это мы еще умеем. Можем посочувствовать тому, кто безрукий. А вот попробуйте сорадоваться. У меня сосед дом построил. Была халупа, а он туда труды вложил, башенки сделал. У нас обычно как: да чтоб у тебя все обвалилось. А я радуюсь. Местность-то украсилась. И хорошо, пусть. Говорю: «Герман, какой у тебя дом прекрасный!» А человеку же мало чего надо. «Да?» — спрашивает. И плачет."

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014), Альбина (12.06.2014), Антончик (11.06.2014), Ануруддха (11.06.2014), Влад К (11.06.2014), Цэде (11.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, правильное отношение к людям, которые возвышают свое и принижают чужое - тоже форма сострадания  :Smilie:  Мы можем этому здесь научиться. В самом деле - только сорадоваться одному и отвергать тех, кто не может сорадоваться - это еще не правильное отношение. Да, это определенно - шаг в правильном направлении. Но затем нужно понять зависть, понять ревность, понять омрачения. Это и есть бодхичитта. Не стремиться на самом деле к возвышенному состоянию, отвергая приниженные. А стремиться понять все эти приниженные состояния, найти из них выход, и не обижать без нужды страдания, а принимать их, а затем протянув руку, помогать существам от них освободиться.

----------

Антончик (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Странно: поисковиком цитата не обнаруживается, а Абьяката сутта (АН 7.54)  -- о другом...
> Помогите, пожалуйста?


Ааа... Цифру не ту нажал... AN 7.*6*4.




> Dve puggalā atthamaññāya dhammamaññāya dhammānudhammapaṭipannā. Eko attahitāya paṭipanno no parahitāya. Eko attahitāya ca paṭipanno parahitāya ca. Yvāyaṃ puggalo attahitāya paṭipanno no parahitāya, evaṃ so tenaṅgena gārayho. Yvāyaṃ puggalo attahitāya ca paṭipanno parahitāya ca, evaṃ so tenaṅgena pāsaṃso.


Перевод Б. Бодхи:



> “Two persons who have understood the meaning and the Dhamma and then practice in accordance with the Dhamma: one is practicing for his own welfare but not for the welfare of others; one is practicing for his own welfare and for the welfare of others. The person who is practicing for his own welfare but not for the welfare of others is in that respect blameworthy; the person who is practicing for his own welfare and for the welfare of others is in that respect praiseworthy.


Перевод Тханиссаро Б.:



> "Of two people who practice the Dhamma in line with the Dhamma, having a sense of Dhamma, having a sense of meaning — one who practices for both his own benefit and that of others, and one who practices for his own benefit but not that of others — the one who practices for his own benefit but not that of others is to be criticized for that reason, the one who practices for both his own benefit and that of others is, for that reason, to be praised.

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014), Юй Кан (11.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*"Избранное от Антончика"*




> Ну вы же позволяете себе всё это обсуждение насмехаться, принижать, троллить и усиленно раздувать холивар.





> и поэтмоу получаете от этого удовольсивте (о чём сами неоднократно писали


Бедные люди... Читают одно, но потом их ум услужливо переворачивает прочитанное на 180 градусов. Отходим на несколько сообщений назад и вни-ма-тель-но читаем (пока не понимаем смысл сказанного, а он там - очень простой):




> Кстати, уважаемый Сергей, если кто-то получает удовольствие от общения, в том числе и с Вами, это еще не свидетельствует о том, что он - тролль. А если собеседник обращается по имени или пытается Вам помочь и показать - где именно Вы сплоховали (исходя из самого глубокого "бодхисаттвовского" сострадания лично к Вам) - это априорно не означает, что он "переходит на личности". Поверьте на слово


***




> Раз *всем остальным запрещено цитировать махаянские тексты* в которых есть определение Бодхичитты. Раз нам всем по вашему это запрещено. Тогда получается что раз мы не можем опираться на махаянские тексты


Кто ж ему, интересно, махаянские-то(!) тексты запрещал читать? Будда? Лично я - нет, не запрещал. Наоборот, писал выше:




> 1. *Хинаяна/Тхеравада/Махаяна - открытые*, то есть ЭКЗОтерические учения.
> 
> 2. *Ваджраяна и Дзогчен - закрытые*, или ЭЗОтерические учения.
> 
> 3. *Для изучения-осмысления и практики последних вы ОБЯЗАНЫ входить в непрерывную линию передачи* (со всеми вытекающими последствиями). "Чисто книжное" знание здесь НЕ работает(это вам не другие колесницы!). Кроме того, изучение источников бессмысленно без практики.


Ну а если ему нужно лично мое формальное и публичное разрешение на чтение махаянских текстов, то я ему таковое УЖЕ даровал ранее:  :Smilie: 




> Хорошо. Разрешаю. Открыто обсуждайте, читайте и т.п.


Поэтому зачем человек так врет и откровенно передергивает - ума не приложу. 




> Раз *нам всем* по вашему это запрещено


Милейший, кому это "нам"-то? "Вам"? ... Вы б тогда с традицией определились поточнее, а то пишете у себя: "Тибетский Буддизм", но это, ей-ей, действительности не соответствует - слишком уж какие-то жалобы непонятные в хинаянско/тхеравадинском стиле от Вас поступают.  :Smilie:  ...Запрещают... не дают... обделяют.

Говоря глобально: в  Ваджраяне и Дзогчене, которые практикуются именно в Тибете, НИКТО, НИКОМУ И НИКОГДА НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ.  :Smilie:   Запомните, пожалуйста, эту фразу, а еще лучше - запишите ее. Ну а вот что это такое вообще - *"Тибетский Буддизм"*  (да еще и с двух прописных буковок сразу? Я не знаю такого зверя. Расскажите нам всем, пожалуйста...




> Тогда получается что раз *мы не можем опираться на махаянские тексты*


Опирайтесь. Сколько угодно. Но лучше всего - опираться на тексты СВОЕЙ ШКОЛЫ - раз уж Вы зачислили себя в Хинаяну/Тхераваду. Именно ЭТО от Вас и просят присутствующие.  :Smilie: 

***

Милейший, чтобы поправить настроение (а я хорошо вижу, что оно у вас тягостное) - поверьте Александру Сергеевичу Пушкину: велите принести и открыть для Вас бутылку "Клико" и перечитайте "Женитьбу Фигаро"... Может потом жаловаться меньше будете, что Вам ко-то что-то запрещает. А то пока что Ваш метод вести т.н. "дискуссию" внушает некоторое недоверия из-за многочисленных передергиваний.

... Договорились, дружище?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но лучше всего - опираться на тексты СВОЕЙ ШКОЛЫ - раз уж Вы зачислили себя в Хинаяну/Тхераваду.


Не следует считать термины Хинаяна и Тхеравада синонимами. Буддизм Тхеравады пришёл на Шри-Ланку в 3 веке до н.э., когда никакой Махаяны ещё не существовало. Школы Хинаяны существовали в Индии совершенно независимо от шриланкийских. Сейчас в мире нет ни одной школы Хинаяны. 
Однако Аурум говорил, что в тибетском буддизме есть классификация колесниц, по которой можно определить принадлежность взглядов тхеравады к тому или иному типу колесниц. Вот она: 

http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/К...олесниц

И любой, подкованный в мат.части человек скажет, что из всего перечисленного, воззрения тхеравады ближе всего именно к третьей из так называемых внешних Ян (ну за исключением некоторых пунктов). Но уж точно взгляды и методы тхеравады не соответствует первым двум, относящимся к хинаяне.

----------


## Антончик

> Кстати, уважаемый Сергей, если кто-то получает удовольствие от общения, в том числе и с Вами, это еще не свидетельствует о том, что он - тролль. А если собеседник обращается по имени или пытается Вам помочь и показать - где именно Вы сплоховали (исходя из самого глубокого "бодхисаттвовского" сострадания лично к Вам) - это априорно не означает, что он "переходит на личности". Поверьте на слово


Если вы именно так характеризуете свою речь, то не факт что это именно так и есть. Никто не мешает сначала раздувать холивар, троллить, насмехаться и принижать. А потом говорить что совсем ничего такого не хотел и не имел в виду, и потом снова продолжать делать то, что вы "не делаете". Тут не дураки сидят, всё понимают.




> А то пока что Ваш метод вести т.н. "дискуссию" внушает некоторое недоверия из-за многочмсленных передергиваний.


Я всё это время с самого начала данного обсуждения вам хотел сказать ровно то же самое. Но я всё надеялся, что вы перестанете это делать. Не перестаёте. Поэтому продолжать не вижу смысла.




> ... Договорились, дружище?


Можно то же самое, но без высокомерно-насмешливо-снисходительного тона?
Договорились, дружище?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Однако Аурум говорил .... Вот она:


Смешно как-то... А зачем Вы мне-то даете классификацию колесниц, которая и так употребляется всеми в моей традиции? И у *Аурума* - тоже... Для чего? Лично я с ней - очень хорошо знаком. 

... Может наконец-то что-нибудь из СВОЕЙ ШКОЛЫ приведете, как Вас настоятельно и неоднократно просят (и даже умоляют!) выше?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А зачем Вы мне-то даете классификацию колесниц, которая и так употребляется всеми в моей традиции? Для чего? Лично я с ней - очень хорошо знаком.


Наверное плохо всё таки знакомы (либо с самой классификацией, либо с тхеравадой) раз относите тхераваду к хинаяне.)

----------


## Антончик

> Опирайтесь. Сколько угодно. Но лучше всего - опираться на тексты СВОЕЙ ШКОЛЫ - раз уж Вы зачислили себя в Хинаяну/Тхераваду. Именно ЭТО от Вас и просят присутствующие.


Раз вы переходите на личности, я вам раз отвечу на ваш переход на мою личность.

Хорошо. Моя школа - "Внесектарный Буддизм Риме". А я её религиозный фанатик.
(можно было бы написать в традиции список: "Дрикунг-Кагью, Гелуг, Бон", но я посчитал что в этом нет смысла, подробно перечислять)
Кстати Буддизм с большой буквы писать - это правильно. )

----------


## Антончик

> Наверное плохо всё таки знакомы (либо с самой классификацией, либо с тхеравадой) раз относите тхераваду к хинаяне.)


ну это ж типичный паттерн трололо. ты приводишь аргумент в ответ на вопрос. А оппонент его игнорирует и снова задаёт тот же вопрос.
В ответ на ваше замечание что вы про это уже говорили - ненависть и обвинения. Всё типично и классически.
Можно ещё раза три-четыре ответить тем же ответом на тот же вопрос и увидеть тот же результат )

----------


## Eternal Jew

Нет-нет, раз уж Вы сами начали ссылаться на эту классификацию, то позвольте уж - я упомяну, что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче на ретритах довольно частенько проходит разъяснение по поводу Хинаяны и Тхеравады (именно в рамках данной классификации). 

И при этом он всегда поясняет, почему не следует звонить модератору хвататься за пистолет при слове "Хинаяна".  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет-нет, раз уж Вы сами начали ссылаться на эту классификацию, то позвольте уж - я упомяну, что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче на ретритах довольно частенько проходит разъяснение по поводу Хинаяны и Тхеравады (именно в рамках данной классификации). 
> 
> И при этом он всегда поясняет, почему не следует звонить модератору хвататься за пистолет при слове "Хинаяна".


При всём уважении, я не считаю Намкая Норбу Ринпоче специалистом в области тхеравады. Хинаяны - да, ибо эти воззрения изучаются в ТБ. Но не тхеравады. Это кстати распространенная ошибка переводчиков (и не только) автоматически заменять слово хинаяна, словом тхеравада, якобы из соображений политкорректности. А на самом деле происходит подмена понятий.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нет-нет, раз уж Вы сами начали ссылаться на эту классификацию, то позвольте уж - я упомяну, что у Намкая Норбу Ринпоче на ретритах довольно частенько проходит разъяснение по поводу Хинаяны и Тхеравады (именно в рамках данной классификации). 
> 
> И при этом он всегда поясняет, почему не следует звонить модератору хвататься за пистолет при слове "Хинаяна".


И что? Какое это имеет отношение к реальному положению дел? Можно собираться и выдумывать разные нелепые побаски про то, какие простодушные и недалекие тхеравадины и смеятья затем над этими выдумками. В общем, уровень ясен.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ну это ж типичный паттерн трололо.
> В ответ на ваше замечание что вы про это уже говорили - ненависть и обвинения.





> Раз вы переходите на личности, я вам раз отвечу на ваш переход на мою личность.


Для людей, которые, как я и упоминал выше, умеют читать, но не понимают прочитанное, ТРЕТИЙ раз привожу автоцитату. Мне - не жалко, право:




> если кто-то получает удовольствие от общения, в том числе и с Вами, это еще не свидетельствует о том, что он - тролль. А если собеседник обращается по имени или пытается Вам помочь и показать - где именно Вы сплоховали (исходя из самого глубокого "бодхисаттвовского" сострадания лично к Вам) - это априорно не означает, что он "переходит на личности". Поверьте на слово


Увы, больше повторять не буду. 

А насчет принадлежности РИМЭ - лично у меня огромные сомнения. Его основали такие выдающиеся личности - практики Ваджраяны и Дзогчена - как Кхьенце Великий,  Джамгон Конгтрул и Патрул Первый. Поэтому в этом движении люди попросту не имеют таких взглядов, как у Вас... Ну и (деталька!) - не плачутся на окружающую действительность: "все - тролли", "нас не понимают", "нам(!) НЕ ДАЮТ изучать". 

Я чуть выше уже написал - почему это передергивание и даже попросил записать вот это предложение, после чего сесть, глубоко вдохнуть и повторять его, как мантру:




> именно в Тибете... НИКТО, НИКОМУ И НИКОГДА НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ.


Так что кто-там Вам в РИМЭ что-то запрещает изучать из Махаяны - выясните самостоятельно? Но "запрещают" - это, как любит говорить один наш друг, - "побаски" (кстати, что бы это значило?)... Разберетесь сами? Ну и отлично!  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это, как любит говорить один наш друг, - "побаски" (кстати, что бы это значило?)...


Можно же в словаре посмотреть! Друг Вы наш! Специально для Вас:

Толковый словарь Ушакова:




> побаска побаска, побавски, (). - То же, что побасенка .
> 
> побасёнка побасёнка и () побасенка, побасенки, (). - Короткий забавный, занимательный рассказец, сообщение._ «Это только побасенки, а басня будет впереди.» Крылов._ 
> Пустое, не заслуживающее внимания произведение. _«За лишнее считал их в мире бремя, звал книги побасёнками.» Некрасов._

----------

Eternal Jew (11.06.2014), Аурум (11.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дружище, у меня в университете был целый курс, который назывался "Современный русский язык". 

Там нас учили общаться так, чтобы наша речь была доступна и понятна всем окружающим (от депутата, кухарки - и до  участника "БФ"). В том числе нас призывали не использовать архаизмы, окказионализмы, жаргонизмы, etc. Кстати, в соблюдении этого правила заключается еще и уважение к собеседникам.

Я понятно выразил свою мысль?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дружище, у меня в университете был целый курс, который назывался "Современный русский язык". 
> 
> Там нас учили общаться так, чтобы наша речь была доступна и понятна всем окружающим (от депутата, кухарки - и до  участника "БФ"). В том числе нас призывали не использовать архаизмы, окказионализмы, жаргонизмы, etc. Кстати, в соблюдении этого правила заключается еще и уважение к собеседникам.
> 
> Я понятно выразил свою мысль?


Побаска - это точное слово. Оно точнее передавало суть. Вам понятно?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дружище, у меня в университете был целый курс, который назывался "Современный русский язык". 
> 
> Там нас учили общаться так, чтобы наша речь была доступна и понятна всем окружающим (от депутата, кухарки - и до  участника "БФ"). В том числе нас призывали не использовать архаизмы, окказионализмы, жаргонизмы, etc. Кстати, в соблюдении этого правила заключается еще и уважение к собеседникам.
> 
> Я понятно выразил свою мысль?


Дружище! А в университете не учили уточнять значения слов в словарях?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дружище, у меня в университете был целый курс, который назывался "Современный русский язык". 
> 
> Там нас учили общаться так, чтобы наша речь была доступна и понятна всем окружающим (от депутата, кухарки - и до  участника "БФ"). В том числе нас призывали не использовать архаизмы, окказионализмы, жаргонизмы, etc. Кстати, в соблюдении этого правила заключается еще и уважение к собеседникам.
> 
> Я понятно выразил свою мысль?


Дружище, а где это слово помечено, как архаизм, жаргонизм?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дружище, мне трудно разобраться с содержимым Вашей головы (я не ясновидящий, уж поверьте). Поэтому я не могу априорно судить о том, какую именно "суть" Вы вкладывали в смысл Ваших слов. Ну а уж тем более - насколько эта Ваша "побаска" ему соответствовала.

К примеру, нам в университете преподавали еще и курс древнерусского языка и литературы. Но я не позволяю себе для "передавания сути" щедро рассыпать по всему форуму выражения типа "мысию по древу". Почему? Да просто я уважаю присутствующих и боюсь, что Вы или кто-то другой его тотально не поймет... А отправлять собеседников листать словари - это, признаюсь, признак дурного тона. 

Согласны со мною?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дружище, 
> Согласны со мною?


Нет, дружище! Не согласен. Слово *очень точно передает уровень* некоторых трансляций. Я высказываю свое мнение на русском языке, по правилам форума. Под Вас, дружище я подстраиваться не обязан.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Под Вас, дружище я подстраиваться не обязан.


Ничего страшного. Ей-ей, я же не отношусь к категории малолетних обидчивых мальчиков, уж поверьте.

P.S. Уехал в банк и по другим делам. Пообщайтесь пока между собою...  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ничего страшного. Ей-ей, я же не отношусь к категории малолетних обидчивых мальчиков, уж поверьте.


Who cares?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ничего страшного. Ей-ей, я же не отношусь к категории малолетних обидчивых мальчиков, уж поверьте.


Зато относитесь к категории, априори считающих своих собеседников малолетними обидчивыми мальчиками!  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (11.06.2014), Антончик (11.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> При всём уважении, я не считаю Намкая Норбу Ринпоче специалистом в области тхеравады. Хинаяны - да, ибо эти воззрения изучаются в ТБ. Но не тхеравады. Это кстати распространенная ошибка переводчиков (и не только) автоматически заменять слово хинаяна, словом тхеравада, якобы из соображений политкорректности. А на самом деле происходит подмена понятий.


А себя, уважаемый, вы считаете бОльшим специалистом в этой области?И, кстати, переводчики иной раз просто под давлением тхеров переводят слово Хинаяна как Тхеравада.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А себя, уважаемый, вы считаете бОльшим специалистом в этой области?


Нет, я не считаю себя специалистом. Но могу отличить, что некоторые вещи не имеют к тхераваде никакого отношения. Для этого не обязательно быть специалистом.)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я не считаю себя специалистом. Но могу отличить, что некоторые вещи не имеют к тхераваде никакого отношения. Для этого не обязательно быть специалистом.)


А ННР, значит, не может отличить?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А ННР, значит, не может отличить?


Нико. в ТБ тхеравада была мало известна.

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И, кстати, переводчики иной раз просто под давлением тхеров переводят слово Хинаяна как Тхеравада.


Надеюсь, что переводчики понимают, что речь как раз о том, чтобы не называть тхераваду хинаяной. И наоборот- не называть хинаяну, описанную в тибетских текстах тхеравадой. Вот и всё. Сам по себе этот термин никого не беспокоит.

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А ННР, значит, не может отличить?


Я уверен, что может. Но для этого ему как минимум нужно изучить ПК и то, чему на самом деле учат аджаны, саядо и т.д.

----------

Won Soeng (11.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Также говорили уже, что "обязательство спасти или вывести всех существ из сансары" - это упайя.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вообще-то это не просто упая. Это практическое устремление к постижению принципа анатта.


Что значит "*не просто* упая", если упая = "искусное средство"? : ) Разве может быть _просто_ искусное средство и _не просто_ таковое? Это одно.
Второе: упая -- это сам обет, побуждающий, в идеале, проявлять каруну, метту и т.п. (При неуклонном накоплении мудрости, иначе с ним будут одни проблемы не только у практика.)
А вот "*практическим устремлением*" он становится в случае его принятия + усердного и _разумного_ соблюдения.
Однако "постижение принципа анатта" может и не быть следствием следования ему...

Иными словами, одних он может побудить следовать Благородному Восьмеричному более активно, других же может отвратить от Махаяны, вообще.

Наконец -- цитата к слову:

_Вопрос._ Согласно сказанному в сутрах, три собрания чистых предписаний — это три обета: отсекать всё неблагое, взращивать всё благое и спасать всех чувствующих существ. Ныне же говорится лишь об обуздывании трёх ядов ума. Разве это не противоречит сказанному в сутрах?

_Ответ._ Сказанное Буддой — истинно. В давние времена бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы, совершенствуясь в нравственности и одолении трёх ядов, ввели три обета, включающие в себя все чистые предписания. Для одоления яда алчности — обет непрестанно отсекать всё неблагое и неуклонно взращивать всё благое. *Для одоления яда злобы — обет спасать всех чувствующих существ.* Для одоления яда неведения — постоянно совершенствоваться в мудрости. Благодаря такому следованию трём чистым дхармам — предписаниям, созерцанию и мудрости — они смогли превзойти эти три яда и стать буддами. 

Устранение всего неблагого называется отсечением. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний приумножается всё благое, что и называется взращиванием. Если отсекаешь неблагое и взращиваешь благое, то успешно, на благо себе и другим, свершаешь неисчислимое множество практик, помогая тем самым всем чувствующим существам, что и называется освобождением. Отсюда следует, что соблюдение обетов не отделено от ума. *Если сам ум чист и спокоен, то и все буддо-земли полностью чисты и спокойны. Потому в сутре сказано: „Когда ум загрязнён, то и все чувствующие существа грязны. Когда ум чист, то и все чувствующие существа чисты.* Желающему достигнуть буддо-земель надлежит очистить свой ум. Очищением своего ума достигается чистота буддо-земель. Следованием трём собраниям чистых предписаний сами собой свершаются [все практики]”.

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014), Won Soeng (11.06.2014), Алик (11.06.2014), Ануруддха (11.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Ой,боимся-боимся.....


Человек, который найдёт способ бить морды через интернет станет обладателем нобелевской премии.
Это шутка, но как известно, в каждой шутке лишь доля шутки. Если серьёзно, то сплошное разочарование в течение уже трёх суток мне никто и никогда не доставлял. Давайте объясню что я имею ввиду. В моей до-буддийской жизни, было много всего плохого, начиная от споров заканчивая предательством. Когда я делал самые первые шаги в буддизме, я верил, что буддисты, будучи людьми честными, то есть, без двойных стандартов, и мудрыми не опускаются до грызни между собой, потому что помнят, что не только плодят негатив для всех, кто вокруг, но и убивают тем самым Дхарму. И что я вижу здесь, среди моих буддийских друзей? А равно всё то же самое, что и у обычных людей. Понятное дело, что все на этом форуме - лишь не-Просветлённые ученики, подверженные гордыне, невежеству и привязанности, но что было особенно удручающе - это даже не то, что в спор "влезли" даже носители буддийских имён, а то, что никто из вас не вспомнил о том, что между нами, а равно и школами и традициями нет никакой разницы. Никто об этом не вспомнил, даже когда об этом было сказано напрямую.
Пообщавшись со всеми вами некоторое время, я понял, что практика сделала из вас замечательных и светлых людей. С вами приятно общаться напрямую, у вас не стыдно попросить совета. Однако эта тема показывает, что всем нам, в том числе и носителям буддийских имён, ещё далеко до настоящего понимания Дхармы и Просветления.

----------

Алик (11.06.2014), Вишаут (15.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. в ТБ тхеравада была мало известна.


Будем полагаться на Сергея Ч тогда. Что ещё остаётся.....

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, хорошо, что Вы разъяснили значение термина "упая". Потому что есть люди, которые под словом "упая" понимают лишь обман, то, что не истина, то, что можно упустить, не придавая значения. Только поэтому я и написал, что спасение всех существ - это не просто упая, то есть это не обман. Это формулировка обета, указывающая прямо на принцип анатта, помогающая принцип постичь и реализовать во взглядах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уверен, что может. Но для этого ему как минимум нужно изучить ПК и то, чему на самом деле учат аджаны, саядо и т.д.


Прежде всего, это значит - перестать применять слова давно ушедших учителей не к тому, к чему их применяли сами эти учителя. Плохая идея - делать своим знаменем порицание других традиций. Конечно же, следует изучать классификацию колесниц, но не следует применять эту классификацию к современным школам, как следует их не изучив. Дискуссии многовековой давности относятся к школам и учителям многовековой давности. Сегодня вопросы ставятся иначе и подмена этих вопросов похожими вопросами древних часто не срабатывает.  Даже банальный вопрос о Боге в современном христианстве и о материи-субстанции в современной квантовой механике или теории поля - куда глубже и сложнее, чем те вопросы, на которые приходилось отвечать древним учителям.

Сегодня нужно давать ответы на сегодняшние вопросы. И сделать это могут мастера реализовавшие правильные взгляды, а не любой, как сейчас говорят, чайник с ламримом на перевес.

----------

Антончик (12.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

Возвращаясь к теме "разочарованности в Сансаре", в ПК есть такая сутта:




> И тогда домохозяин Тапусса подошёл к Достопочтенному Ананде, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: «Господин Ананда, мы, миряне, наслаждаемся чувственными удовольствиями, получаем удовольствие от чувственных удовольствий, радуемся чувственным удовольствиям, восхищаемся чувственными удовольствиями. Отречение [от чувственных удовольствий] для нас подобно пропасти. Я слышал, что в этой Дхамме и Винае есть очень юные монахи, чьи умы склонились к отречению и стали безмятежными, утверждёнными, освобождёнными в нём, видя его умиротворяющим. Отречение, Господин, есть та самая грань между [простыми] людьми и монахами в этой Дхамме и Винае».
> «Это, домохозяин, следует обсуждать с Благословенным. Ну же, пойдём к Благословенному и расскажем ему об этом. [Затем] мы запомним объяснение Благословенного».
> «Да, Господин» – ответил домохозяин Тапусса.
> И тогда Достопочтенный Ананда вместе с домохозяином Тапуссой отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: «Учитель, этот домохозяин Тапусса говорит так: «Господин Ананда, мы, миряне, наслаждаемся чувственными удовольствиями… грань между [простыми] людьми и монахами в этой Дхамме и Винае».
> «Так оно, Ананда! Так оно, Ананда!»
> (1) До моего просветления, пока я всё ещё был непросветлённым бодхисаттой, мысль пришла ко мне: «Отречение – это хорошо; уединение – это хорошо». И всё же мой ум не склонялся к отречению и не становился безмятежным, утверждённым, освобождённым в нём, хотя я видел его умиротворяющим. Мысль пришла ко мне: «Почему мой ум не склоняется к отречению, не становится безмятежным, утверждённым, освобождённым в нём, хотя я вижу его умиротворяющим?» И тогда мысль пришла ко мне: «Я не увидел опасности в чувственных удовольствиях, не взрастил этого [прозрения]. Я не достиг блага в отречении и не устремлялся к нему. Поэтому мой ум не склоняется к отречению и не становится безмятежным, утверждённым, освобождённым в нём, хотя я вижу его умиротворяющим».
> И тогда, Ананда, мысль пришла ко мне: «Если бы, увидев опасность в чувственных удовольствиях, я бы стал взращивать это [прозрение], и если, достигнув блага отречения, я бы стал устремляться к нему, то тогда, возможно, мой ум устремился бы к отречению и стал безмятежным, утверждённым, освобождённым в нём, ведь я видел его умиротворяющим». И через некоторое время, увидев опасность в чувственных удовольствиях, я взрастил это [прозрение] и достиг блага отречения, я устремлялся к нему. Мой ум склонился к отречению и стал безмятежным, утверждённым, освобождённым в нём, ведь я видел его умиротворяющим.
> И через некоторое время, Ананда, будучи отстранённым от чувственных удовольствий, отстранённым от неблагих состояний [ума], я вошёл и пребывал в первой джхане. По мере того как я пребывал в этом состоянии, восприятие и внимание, сопровождаемые чувственностью, возникли во мне, и я ощутил это недугом. Подобно тому, как в человеке, переживающем приятное, возникшая боль только лишь беспокоила бы его – то точно также, когда восприятие и внимание, сопровождаемые чувственностью, возникли во мне, я ощутил это недугом.
> 
> ...

----------

Влад К (13.06.2014), Сергей Ч (11.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, хорошо, что Вы разъяснили значение термина "упая". Потому что есть люди, которые под словом "упая" понимают лишь обман, то, что не истина, то, что можно упустить, не придавая значения. Только поэтому я и написал, что спасение всех существ - это не просто упая, то есть это не обман.


Т.е., под словом _упайя_ у Вас имелся в виду "обман, то, что не истина, то, что можно упустить, не придавая значения", хотя никто такого значения тут в виду не имел, но зато чуть раньше было внятно сказано:




> 1) если строго : ), то обет бодхисаттвы (утопический по сути) -- _упая_: это вспомогательное средство, которое отбрасывается, подобно шесту, наряду с плотом Дхармы, при достижении другого берега или ниббаны/нирваны;


в свете чего _возражающее или уточняющее_ суждение "Вообще-то это не просто упая" звучит странно... 
Ну ладно, просто в очередной раз, вчитавшись в новое Ваше умопостроение, понял, что имеет место путаница, какую "вслух" и прояснил, а теперь оказалось, что всё ещё сложнее...




> Это формулировка обета, указывающая прямо на принцип анатта, помогающая принцип постичь и реализовать во взглядах.


И ни на какой принцип _формулировка обета_ не указывает ни прямо, ни криво, побуждая (в идеале) освобождаться от злобы... и то -- не всех.
Откуда, к слову, если не из собственного ума, тезис, на коем Вы настаиваете, будто _формулировка_ (?) этого обета прямо указывает на принцип анатта?

----------


## Нико

> Человек, который найдёт способ бить морды через интернет станет обладателем нобелевской премии.
> Это шутка, но как известно, в каждой шутке лишь доля шутки. Если серьёзно, то сплошное разочарование в течение уже трёх суток мне никто и никогда не доставлял. Давайте объясню что я имею ввиду. В моей до-буддийской жизни, было много всего плохого, начиная от споров заканчивая предательством. Когда я делал самые первые шаги в буддизме, я верил, что буддисты, будучи людьми честными, то есть, без двойных стандартов, и мудрыми не опускаются до грызни между собой, потому что помнят, что не только плодят негатив для всех, кто вокруг, но и убивают тем самым Дхарму. И что я вижу здесь, среди моих буддийских друзей? А равно всё то же самое, что и у обычных людей. Понятное дело, что все на этом форуме - лишь не-Просветлённые ученики, подверженные гордыне, невежеству и привязанности, но что было особенно удручающе - это даже не то, что в спор "влезли" даже носители буддийских имён, а то, что никто из вас не вспомнил о том, что между нами, а равно и школами и традициями нет никакой разницы. Никто об этом не вспомнил, даже когда об этом было сказано напрямую.
> Пообщавшись со всеми вами некоторое время, я понял, что практика сделала из вас замечательных и светлых людей. С вами приятно общаться напрямую, у вас не стыдно попросить совета. Однако эта тема показывает, что всем нам, в том числе и носителям буддийских имён, ещё далеко до настоящего понимания Дхармы и Просветления.


Блин, мне сначала показалось,что этот пост написал Eternal Jew. Хорошо, что я ошиблась.....
Конечно, всем тут далеко до настоящего понимания Дхармы и просветления, в том числе и носителям тибетских имён, хотя последнее -- не показатель вообще ничего особенного.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, спасение всех чувствующих существ - это реализация принципа анатты, абсолютная бодхичита. То, о чем рассуждаете Вы - это относительная бодхичитта. Имеет место быть, но упаей ее объяснение никак не является. Вы говорите о спасении чувствующих существ - устранении яда злобы. А в обете сказано о спасении ВСЕХ чувствующих существ. Это невозможно на относительном уровне. Это трансцендентный обет. Ортодоксальные буддисты тхеравады нередко относятся к упае просто как к обману. Хотя фактически в тхераваде так же целью является реализация правильных взглядов - абсолютной истины, правильного видения взаимообусловленности возникновения и прекращения всего.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Юй Кан, спасение всех чувствующих существ - это реализация принципа анатты, абсолютная бодхичита. То, о чем рассуждаете Вы - это относительная бодхичитта. Имеет место быть, но упаей ее объяснение никак не является. Вы говорите о спасении чувствующих существ - устранении яда злобы. А в обете сказано о спасении ВСЕХ чувствующих существ. Это невозможно на относительном уровне. Это трансцендентный обет. Ортодоксальные буддисты тхеравады нередко относятся к упае просто как к обману. Хотя фактически в тхераваде так же целью является реализация правильных взглядов - абсолютной истины, правильного видения взаимообусловленности возникновения и прекращения всего.


Обеты часто составлялись на основании сутр ,в которых они не были сформулированы явно или вообще отсутствовали. В большинстве случаев говорится - как надо поступать.
Поэтоу просьба - процитировать сутры где такие обеты представлены.

----------


## Нико

> Обеты часто составлялись на основании сутр ,в которых они не были сформулированы явно или вообще отсутствовали. В большинстве случаев говорится - как надо поступать.
> Поэтоу просьба - процитировать сутры где такие обеты представлены.


Я читала, что в начале вообще никаких обетов не было. Но когда монахи и монахини начинали вести себя дурно, и эта инфа доходила до Будды, он говорил: "В будущем мои последователи не должны поступать так-то и так-то". ) От этого и началась традиция монашеских обетов.

----------

Алик (11.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я читала, что в начале вообще никаких обетов не было. Но когда монахи и монахини начинали вести себя дурно, и эта инфа доходила до Будды, он говорил: "В будущем мои последователи не должны поступать так-то и так-то". ) От этого и началась традиция монашеских обетов.


а потом в Тибете обеты восстанавливали с помощью логики, поскольку монахи страдали потерей памяти.

Но речь идет не об обетах винаи, а об обетах бодхисаттвы и в частности о бодхичитте

----------


## Нико

> Но речь идет не об обетах винаи, а об обетах бодхисаттвы и в частности о бодхичитте


Неужели в санскритском каноне про это ничего нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Неужели в санскритском каноне про это ничего нет?


ну кое что процитировал Юй Кан. Но там такого термина как явно отмеченного не оказалось. В коротких сутрах праджня-парамиты - также не указывается подобное. Только показывается как надо действовать бодхисаттве. В тантрах даже класса аннутара-йога - также пока не встречал. Причем не встречал и принятия Прибежища во многих случаях. Такая же вещь творится с крия-тантрой. Причем в крия-тантре явно часто показывается, что Шакьямуни говорил своим ученикам про многие методы, не вудещие к освобождению или просветлению. Или давал им методы, которые использовались среди браминов. Такая же вещь есть и в тенгьюре, где в разделе посвященном медицине есть кажется дневник индийского врача. И кажется он к буддизму отношения не имел.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, спасение всех чувствующих существ - это реализация принципа анатты, абсолютная бодхичита.


Откуда эта настырная идея, в которой из бодхичитты выпала мудрость?




> То, о чем рассуждаете Вы - это относительная бодхичитта. Имеет место быть, но упаей ее объяснение никак не является. Вы говорите о спасении чувствующих существ - устранении яда злобы.


Во-первых, сказано о назначении обета бодхисаттвы было задолго до меня. Давно-давно... 
Отменим, да, за давностью лет и переобъясним на свой лад? : )
Во-вторых, откуда ещё одна свежая идея, что аналитическое объяснение (точнее -- _определение_, да?) обета бодхисаттвы (какою бодхичиттой его ни поименуй) как упаи (каковою этот обет и является, с чем Вы сами ещё недавно были согласны, уточнив зачем-то, что упая -- не просто упая, а -- НЕ ОБМАН) не является... чем? 
Правильно ли понимаю, что определение упаи как упаи не является упаей? : )




> А в обете сказано о спасении ВСЕХ чувствующих существ. Это невозможно на относительном уровне. Это трансцендентный обет. Ортодоксальные буддисты тхеравады нередко относятся к упае просто как к обману. Хотя фактически в тхераваде так же целью является реализация правильных взглядов - абсолютной истины, правильного видения взаимообусловленности возникновения и прекращения всего.


Увы, но спасение ВСЕХ чувствующих невозможно и на абсолютном уровне. Не-воз-мож-но.
Ещё и в силу того, что "Одному другого не очистить".
Так что этот обет -- упая, упая и ещё раз упая. : )
И тхеравадины (или кто ещё) тут ни при чём...

Понимая, что дальше пойдёт разве что обычное усугубление оригинальных авторских идей Won Soeng'а, на этом завершаю.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои, извините - на какое-то время покину не только тему, но и форум. Тому есть  свои причины: *ушел Шамар Ринпоче*.

----------


## Жека

> Много раз уже было сказано:
> 
> 1) если строго : ), то обет бодхисаттвы (утопический по сути) -- _упая_: это вспомогательное средство, которое отбрасывается, подобно шесту, наряду с плотом Дхармы, при достижении другого берега или ниббаны/нирваны;
> 2) в свете п. 1 можно добавить, что обет бодхисаттвы (_"Не уходить в нирвану до полного спасения всех живых существ от страданий"_) -- как таковой или как базовый -- не обязателен для всех и каждого: всё зависит от индивидуальных особенностей принимающего Прибежище и его наставника.


Утопический - верно сказано. Готама Будда никогда не говорил ни о чем подобном. А те, кто считают себя его последователем - говорят.
Парадокс ))

----------


## Жека

> А себя, уважаемый, вы считаете бОльшим специалистом в этой области?И, кстати, переводчики иной раз просто под давлением тхеров переводят слово Хинаяна как Тхеравада.


Сергей, поверьте, вполне нормальный специалист в этой области.

----------

Шавырин (12.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, Юй Кан, даже для Вас упая - это утопический обет. И для Жеки - тоже. И Вы будете рассказывать за упаю? Когда Вы уже дорастете до собственного, а не книжного понимания? Абсолютный уровень это и есть истинная мудрость. Никто ее не исключал. 
Абсолютный уровень - и значит, что все существа спасены, это и значит - анатта. Только одно это и значит.
Жека, Будда ничего не говорил о принципе анатта? Вы цепляетесь к словам и утверждаете, что Будда нечто не говорил. Хотя даже утверждать, что говорил следует с оговоркой "Так я слышал". Махаянские учителя не боялись говорить от собственного лица, выражая реализованную истину.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот уж воистину: "Не следует мешать другим людям наслаждаться их заблуждениями"...

----------

Карма Палджор (12.06.2014), Пема Дролкар (14.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот, Юй Кан, даже для Вас упая - это утопический обет. И для Жеки - тоже. И Вы будете рассказывать за упаю? Когда Вы уже дорастете до собственного, а не книжного понимания? Абсолютный уровень это и есть истинная мудрость. Никто ее не исключал.


Цитаты из сутр в студию, а не свои домыслы. Эти обеты упая и есть. Упая, помогающая взрастить хорошую мотивацию, чтобы не гвоорить о своей лени, усталости и пр., а пахать, пахать, пахать.
Да, желательно чтобы в цитатах присутвовало и понятие бодхичитта для абсолютного уровня и многие другие понятия, о которых здесь идет спор.




> Абсолютный уровень - и значит, что все существа спасены, это и значит - анатта. Только одно это и значит.


А это как раз и домысел. Совсем не совпадающий с представлениями сутр и тантр. Хотя при определенной искаженной трактовке такое можно себе представить. Но от этого существа спасенными не станут




> Махаянские учителя не боялись говорить от собственного лица, выражая реализованную истину.


Точнее - свое понимание этой истины. 
Впрочем без соответствующих цитат из сутр, ваши речи не особо ценны в данном вопросе.

И в соответствии с ваим высказыванием получаем, что у махаянских учителей в трактатах было то, что отсутствовало в каноне.

----------


## Наванг

Как можно разочароваться в сансаре!!!???Представьте себя без сансары.Вы выпили кофе после того,как задали этот вопрос?А может Вам вообще ничего не хочется?

----------


## Наванг

Сансара-это где мы пребываем,и это прекрасно,если Вы не создаёте в своём Уме что то не приемливое для Вас.Нирвана-не отождествлённость.Сновидящий,и видимый во сне.Пространство беспредельно,и уровни отождествления не имеют предела.После Нирваны от нашего мира есть сансара следующего мира.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сансара-это где мы пребываем,и это прекрасно,если Вы не создаёте в своём Уме что то не приемливое для Вас.Нирвана-не отождествлённость.Сновидящий,и видимый во сне.Пространство беспредельно,и уровни отождествления не имеют предела.После Нирваны от нашего мира есть сансара следующего мира.


Одно из любимых выражений современных эзотериков

----------

Сергей Ч (13.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Как можно разочароваться в сансаре!!!???Представьте себя без сансары.Вы выпили кофе после того,как задали этот вопрос?А может Вам вообще ничего не хочется?


А че сансара это кофе пить?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А че сансара это кофе пить?


Это еще и бутер лопать  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Это еще и бутер лопать


Эх...не видать мне сансары, хлеб в доме закончился.  :Cry:

----------


## Алексей Л

Как есть абсолютная истина так и относительная тоже истина. Будда Шакъямуни был прав, страдания существуют. Это сансара она просто пропитана горем, нестерпимыми и непрекращающимися страданиями ума, здесь нет ничего хорошего. Нирвана возникает как противоположность страданию, здесь счастье необусловлено и истинно. Идущие путем хинаяны, махаяны. ваджраяны находят нирвану и счастье. Идущие путем дзогчен освобождаются как от сансары так и он нирваны. больше миров нет за пределами этого нет никаких ступеней выше.

----------


## ullu

Зачем они от нирваны освобожаются то, что не так с нирваной то, чем она вам помешала ? Недостаточно крутая чтоле? Освобождение от страданий слишком тривиальная цель для вас? Надо что-то Высшее?

----------


## Йен

Видимо путают Ниббану с чем-то, если еще есть от чего освобождаться, то это явно не Ниббана )

----------


## Наванг

> Одно из любимых выражений современных эзотериков


Возможно я современный эзотерик.Не вижу ничего плохого в желании учиться и постигать)Будда сказал,что нужно оставить плот на том берегу.Зачем?Не потому ли,что нужно дальше идти?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Возможно я современный эзотерик.Не вижу ничего плохого в желании учиться и постигать)Будда сказал,что нужно оставить плот на том берегу.Зачем?Не потому ли,что нужно дальше идти?


Эзотерика фантазирует о том, чего не понимает. С этим встречался уже неоднократно.
Оставление плота подразумевает другое. Например то, что выйдя на берег освобождения - обратно в обусловленность уже не попасть. А так как циклическое существование - обусловленное существование, в каком бы из миров это не происходило, то возврата обратно нет. Необусловленное либо достигнуто либо нет. Если достигнуто - обратно пути нет. Если не достигнуто, то можно что укгодно называть нирваной. От этого обретенное состояние таковым не будет. Так получается и у вас, что вы называете нирваной не нирвану, а нечто другое. Подмена одних терминов другими без понимания их

----------


## Йен

Плот подразумевает под собой Дхамму, которую нужно оставить, когда цель достигнута )




> -- Монахи, я покажу вам, в чем Дхарма похожа на плот, служа для цели пересечения, а не для удерживания. Слушайте и обращайте внимание на то, что я скажу:
> 
> Предположим, что человек, идя по дороге, пришел к широкой глади воды, ближний берег которой ненадежен и опасен, а дальний берег надежен и безопасен, но нет парома или моста с этого берега на другой . К нему может прийти мысль: "Вот эта широкая гладь воды, ближний берег которой ненадежен и опасен , а дальний берег надежен и безопасен, но нет парома или моста с этого берега на другой. Что, если я соберу траву, хворост, ветки и листья, и связав их вместе в плот, с помощью плота, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно переберусь на дальний берег". И тогда этот человек, собрав траву, хворост, ветки, и листья, и связав их вместе в плот, с помощью плота, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно переберется на дальний берег. Когда он переберется на дальний берег, он может подумать так: "Как мне пригодился этот плот! Ведь с его помощью я, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно перебрался на дальний берег. Что, если я подниму его себе на голову или нагружу на спину, и тогда пойду туда, куда хочу". Монахи, как вы думаете? Сделав так, сделает ли этот человек то, что нужно сделать с этим плотом?
> 
> -- Нет, господин.
> 
> -- А как ему поступить, чтобы сделать то, что нужно, с этим плотом? При этом, монахи, человек, перебравшись на дальний берег, может подумать так: "Как мне пригодился этот плот! Ведь с его помощью я, прилагая усилия руками и ногами, безопасно перебрался на дальний берег. Что, если я вытяну его на сушу или отпущу его плавать по воде, а затем пойду туда, куда хочу". И поступив так, этот человек сделает то, что нужно сделать с плотом. Этим самым, монахи, я показал вам, в чем Дхарма похожа на плот, служа для цели пересечения, а не для удерживания. Монахи, зная, что Дхарма похожа на плот, оставляйте даже (умелые) качества (дхаммы), не говоря уже об остальных 
> 
> *Алагагадупама сутта*

----------


## Наванг

> Эзотерика фантазирует о том, чего не понимает. С этим встречался уже неоднократно.
> Оставление плота подразумевает другое. Например то, что выйдя на берег освобождения - обратно в обусловленность уже не попасть. А так как циклическое существование - обусловленное существование, в каком бы из миров это не происходило, то возврата обратно нет. Необусловленное либо достигнуто либо нет. Если достигнуто - обратно пути нет. Если не достигнуто, то можно что укгодно называть нирваной. От этого обретенное состояние таковым не будет. Так получается и у вас, что вы называете нирваной не нирвану, а нечто другое. Подмена одних терминов другими без понимания их


Нирвана-это прекращение обусловленности существованием.Но неужели Вы думаете,что просто прекратив создавать описание того,на что Вы смотрите,Вы уже всего достигли,и дальше пути нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нирвана-это прекращение обусловленности существованием.Но неужели Вы думаете,что просто прекратив создавать описание того,на что Вы смотрите,Вы уже всего достигли,и дальше пути нет?


А вы для начала посмотрите в сутры и тантры. Тогда и поговорим. Если есть оубслволенность, то это никак не нирвана. Если ее нет, то обратно в обусловленность не свалиться. По сути всё просто. Если конечно понимать, а не выдумывать не зная текстов

----------


## Наванг

> А вы для начала посмотрите в сутры и тантры. Тогда и поговорим. Если есть оубслволенность, то это никак не нирвана. Если ее нет, то обратно в обусловленность не свалиться. По сути всё просто. Если конечно понимать, а не выдумывать не зная текстов


Тексты я читал)Я сейчас не о текстах.Ну вот достигли Вы нирваны,и всё?Как то очень примитивно)Остановка,это деградация.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тексты я читал)Я сейчас не о текстах.Ну вот достигли Вы нирваны,и всё?Как то очень примитивно)Остановка,это деградация.


Читать и понимать - разное.
Прежд чем говорить о деградации, сперва ее достигните (нирвану)  :Smilie:  Это может показаться только примитивом, но по сути это будет тяжелее чем кажется. Ведь вам трудно свой ум освободить от игр и прикрас. Вы считаете примитивизмом то, о чем пока имеете слабое представление. Но зато хорошо блуждаете в обусловленном существовании и выстраиваете дальше новые причины для новых рождений ,вместо того чтобы выйти из круга жизни и смерти

----------


## Наванг

Мой Ум свободен.А игры и прикрасы,это прекрасные украшения,и,как тантрик,я ими наслаждаюсь.Когда я первый раз шёл в школу(обычную)я тоже думал,что я уже всё знаю.Сей час я так не думаю.Посмотрите наконец на небо(сейчас доступны телескопы).Есть ли начало и конец?Если мы перестанем пялиться на то,что мы называем сансарой,исчезнет ли вся эта Вселенная?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мой Ум свободен.А игры и прикрасы,это прекрасные украшения,и,как тантрик,я ими наслаждаюсь.Когда я первый раз шёл в школу(обычную)я тоже думал,что я уже всё знаю.Сей час я так не думаю.Посмотрите наконец на небо(сейчас доступны телескопы).Есть ли начало и конец?Если мы перестанем пялиться на то,что мы называем сансарой,исчезнет ли вся эта Вселенная?


Как тантрик? Не смешите. Ваш ум как раз не свободен и полон излишеств.

----------


## Наванг

> Как тантрик? Не смешите. Ваш ум как раз не свободен и полон излишеств.


Чем больше дров,тем сильнее огонь)))Не это ли принцип тантры?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чем больше дров,тем сильнее огонь)))Не это ли принцип тантры?


Не совсем. Или совсем нет. Вы сейчас исходите из самопотакания, а значит это не имеет отношения к тантре в полной мере.
Подучите наставления о воззрении. Тогда может что-то прояснится. И тантра (и ати) не подразумевают обусловленность каими-либо переживаниями. Если цепляться за них, за какие-либо хорошие переживания, опыт, ощущение блаженства и пр. - это будет отклониением с пути тантр.

----------

Антончик (16.06.2014), Сергей Ч (16.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

Самопотакания!!!???Я пребываю в спокойствии)Всё что проявляется,само собой освобождается.В чём причина этих проявлений,я не знаю.Думаю,это карма.Но даже это не важно.А какое Ваше воззрение?Спасите заблудшую овцу).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Самопотакания!!!???Я пребываю в спокойствии)Всё что проявляется,само собой освобождается.В чём причина этих проявлений,я не знаю.Думаю,это карма.Но даже это не важно.А какое Ваше воззрение?Спасите заблудшую овцу).


Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих. 
Если сосуд с изъяном, то нет особой пользы в поучениях для него. Они будут мало полезны.
За сим откланиваюсь

----------


## Наванг

> Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих. 
> Если сосуд с изъяном, то нет особой пользы в поучениях для него. Они будут мало полезны.
> За сим откланиваюсь


Рад был с Вами пообщаться)

----------


## Алик

> Самопотакания!!!???Я пребываю в спокойствии)Всё что проявляется,само собой освобождается.В чём причина этих проявлений,я не знаю.Думаю,это карма.Но даже это не важно.А какое Ваше воззрение?Спасите заблудшую овцу).


Причина всех проявлений - различающий ум. Если не привязываться к проявлениям, то и освобождаться незачем  (и некому).

----------


## Наванг

> Причина всех проявлений - различающий ум. Если не привязываться к проявлениям, то и освобождаться незачем  (и некому).


Да,я про это говорю.Само собой проявляется,само собой освобождается.

----------

Алик (13.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

Все споры в итоге начинаются , продолжаются и заканчиваются внутри одной темы - я просветленный, нет вы не просветленый, нет я просветленный... Я не против, конечно. Но вопрос у меня - неужели и правда не скучно? Неужели спорить о чей-то просветленности - непросветленности, даже своей, это интереснее, чем на самом деле пытаться что-то понять? 
Скажите мне, а? И я пойду уже. А то я как очень тупое дерево все 10 лет уже прихожу сюда и читаю читаю, все с надеждой увидеть, что кому-то вдруг стало и правда нужно что-то понять, а все тут какие-то войны, споры ни о чем, попытки друг друга уязвить по красивее, докопаться до чего-то.
Я не просветленный, поэтому вот выражаю свою грусть-печаль, потому что внутри не держится у меня. Зачем это вот все, а?
(риторический коментарий у меня, конечно , пусть всем будет грустно  :Smilie:  )

----------

Sojj (16.06.2014), Антончик (16.06.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Зачем это вот все, а?
>  )


Так думаю, что все же важнее вопрос, кто спрашивает: "Зачем это вот все, а?".

----------


## Наванг

> Все споры в итоге начинаются , продолжаются и заканчиваются внутри одной темы - я просветленный, нет вы не просветленый, нет я просветленный... Я не против, конечно. Но вопрос у меня - неужели и правда не скучно? Неужели спорить о чей-то просветленности - непросветленности, даже своей, это интереснее, чем на самом деле пытаться что-то понять? 
> Скажите мне, а? И я пойду уже. А то я как очень тупое дерево все 10 лет уже прихожу сюда и читаю читаю, все с надеждой увидеть, что кому-то вдруг стало и правда нужно что-то понять, а все тут какие-то войны, споры ни о чем, попытки друг друга уязвить по красивее, докопаться до чего-то.
> Я не просветленный, поэтому вот выражаю свою грусть-печаль, потому что внутри не держится у меня. Зачем это вот все, а?
> (риторический коментарий у меня, конечно , пусть всем будет грустно  )


Да,я прочитал Ваш комментарий,и мне стало грустно)А зачем это всё,а...?Вы же практикуете дзогчен,не напрягайтесь!Просто хочется пообщаться,иногда пар выпустить,иногда даже послать кого нибудь)))Это нормальная игра наших энергий.Если мы все сядем и скажем,Будда сказал так,и это закон,то всё,сайт можно закрывать.А я вот не уверен,что Будда так сказал,а если и сказал,то не факт,что он прав.

----------

Алик (14.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Да,я прочитал Ваш комментарий,и мне стало грустно)А зачем это всё,а...?Вы же практикуете дзогчен,не напрягайтесь!Просто хочется пообщаться,иногда пар выпустить,иногда даже послать кого нибудь)))Это нормальная игра наших энергий.Если мы все сядем и скажем,Будда сказал так,и это закон,то всё,сайт можно закрывать.А я вот не уверен,что Будда так сказал,а если и сказал,то не факт,что он прав.


Ок, вам иногда хочется поболтать. Что ж, это прекрасно. Мне тоже иногда хочется поболтать.
Но болтать можно о разном и по разному, и вот о чем вопрос то - вам не скучно тупо по кругу болтать просветленностью? Или вот воевать , или докапываться.
Ну вот выходят бабушки к подъезду и давай обсуждать эту вот, из 45 квартиры та..., потом того вон из 87, ну им тоже хочется поболтать. Но почему болтать надо негативом всяким?

( кстати, если вы просто скажете, что вам не скучно, я сразу просто отстану )

----------


## ullu

> Так думаю, что все же важнее вопрос, кто спрашивает: "Зачем это вот все, а?".


Нет, здесь важнее вопрос зачем вы это делаете.

----------


## Наванг

> Нет, здесь важнее вопрос зачем вы это делаете.


Хорошо,давайте поговорим.Правильно.Начинайте,а то меня пока не заденут,я не начинаю.Итак,что ещё сказал Будда,чего мы не знаем?

----------


## ullu

> Хорошо,давайте поговорим.Правильно.Начинайте,а то меня пока не заденут,я не начинаю.Итак,что ещё сказал Будда,чего мы не знаем?


Да вроде все основное знаем. Осталось это понять теперь и реализовать. А вы как думаете?

----------


## Наванг

> Да вроде все основное знаем. Осталось это понять теперь и реализовать. А вы как думаете?


Совершенно с Вами согласен!!!Но иногда очень хочется с кем то поговорить,а иногда и поругаться,а иногда и побуянить)))Клеши)))

----------


## ullu

> Совершенно с Вами согласен!!!Но иногда очень хочется с кем то поговорить,а иногда и поругаться,а иногда и побуянить)))Клеши)))


Ну, хорошо  :Smilie:  Мне вот что-то уже скучно буянить и ругаться, и даже как-то неприятно чтоли. Видимо мне не светит в удовольствие поговорить на форумах  :Frown:  Эх.
Пойду посмотрю Игру престолов тогда.  :Big Grin:  Самый мирный и умиротворяющий сериал в мире.

----------


## Наванг

> Ну, хорошо  Мне вот что-то уже скучно буянить и ругаться, и даже как-то неприятно чтоли. Видимо мне не светит в удовольствие поговорить на форумах  Эх.
> Пойду посмотрю Игру престолов тогда.  Самый мирный и умиротворяющий сериал в мире.


Рад был с Вами пообщаться).

----------

ullu (14.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Пока вы всё никак не успокоитесь, по всему миру расцвела удумбара.

----------

Алексей Л (14.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Зачем они от нирваны освобожаются то, что не так с нирваной то, чем она вам помешала ? Недостаточно крутая чтоле? Освобождение от страданий слишком тривиальная цель для вас? Надо что-то Высшее?


Такова природа ума, в изначальном состоянии нет ни сансары ни нирваны. 

Мне нечего больше сказать, моя речь должна стать чистой от пустословия, речи ранящей других, подстрекательство к раздорам и т.д, она станет речью Будды.

----------


## Нико

> Такова природа ума, в изначальном состоянии нет ни сансары ни нирваны. 
> 
> Мне нечего больше сказать, моя речь должна стать чистой от пустословия, речи ранящей других, подстрекательство к раздорам и т.д, она станет речью Будды.


Хотя бы так старайтесь)

----------

Сергей Ч (15.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Такова природа ума, в изначальном состоянии нет ни сансары ни нирваны.


Это не повод придумывать про нирвану что с ней что-то не так и от нее нужно освобождаться.

----------


## Антончик

> Нирвана-это прекращение обусловленности существованием.


Кто такое сказал? Цитату плиз из Сутр, в которых бы именно так указывалось. (ну то есть что именно таким прекращением обусловленности существованием нирвана и ограничивается и не более того).

----------


## Антончик

> Чем больше дров,тем сильнее огонь)))Не это ли принцип тантры?


Только тогда, когда ум не увлекается и не цепляется за эти дрова и их огонь а пребывает в ригпа )
Этот принцип насколько я понимаю, именно для тренировки устойчивости в присутствии ригпа во время "горения дров".

Типа практики нецепляния за мысли. Если это есть, то можно конечно специально раздувать их чтобы созерцать как они проявляются и исчезают ))))

----------

Влад К (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Кто такое сказал? Цитату плиз из Сутр, в которых бы именно так указывалось. (ну то есть что именно таким прекращением обусловленности существованием нирвана и ограничивается и не более того).


Нирвана -- необусловленный феномен, а также отрицательный, как и пустота.

----------

Антончик (16.06.2014), Сергей Ч (16.06.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чем больше дров,тем сильнее огонь)))Не это ли принцип тантры?


 :Facepalm: 




> Только тогда, когда ум не увлекается и не цепляется за эти дрова и их огонь а пребывает в ригпа )
> Этот принцип насколько я понимаю, именно для тренировки устойчивости в присутствии ригпа во время "горения дров".
> 
> Типа практики нецепляния за мысли. Если это есть, то можно конечно специально раздувать их чтобы созерцать как они проявляются и исчезают ))))


Лучше посмотреть, что  по этому поводу говорят учителя:

"Если человек не привязан к клешам и чувственным удовольствиям и воспринимает их как волшебную иллюзию, то нет нужды подавлять клеши, даже когда они возникают, поскольку они не наносят вреда. Когда они не возникают, нет желания их порождать, поскольку ты свободна от ожиданий. Если же клеши проявляются, то становятся частью пути. А пытаться использовать клеши в качестве пути, не отказавшись от привязанности к материальной реальности, означает уподобиться мухе, увязнувшей в меде." (Падмасамбхава)

----------

Pema Sonam (16.06.2014), Антончик (16.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше посмотреть, что  по этому поводу говорят учителя:
> 
> "Если человек не привязан к клешам и чувственным удовольствиям и воспринимает их как волшебную иллюзию, то нет нужды подавлять клеши, даже когда они возникают, поскольку они не наносят вреда. Когда они не возникают, нет желания их порождать, поскольку ты свободна от ожиданий. Если же клеши проявляются, то становятся частью пути. А пытаться использовать клеши в качестве пути, не отказавшись от привязанности к материальной реальности, означает уподобиться мухе, увязнувшей в меде." (Падмасамбхава)


А как вы понимаете слова о том, что проявленные клеши "становятся частью пути"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А как вы понимаете слова о том, что проявленные клеши "становятся частью пути"?


Понимаю это так:  давая проявиться возникающим клешам, при отсутствии привязанности, открывается возможность прямого видения природы ума в самих клешах. Но я не претендую на истинное понимание этого положения Колесницы плода (Ваджраяны), поэтому лучше глянуть  тексты:




> Первое: нет никого, кто не имел бы клеш, но если ты впадаешь в прочную привязанность, то клеши не станут частью пути. Необходимо распознать их и использовать в качестве пути. И здесь есть три момента: недостатки, не позволяющие это сделать, полезные качества такой практики и способ ее осуществления.
> 
> Когда видишь красивого человека или другое существо, ум захватывает [желание]. Недостаток здесь в том, что желание возрастает, ты создаешь неблагую карму, страдаешь болезнью холода, подвергаешься нападению злых духов дон женского рода и в будущем окажешься зачата во чреве. Так неизбежно становятся невольниками закона кармы.
> 
> Полезные качества заключаются в том, что ты можешь воздействовать на людей и не-людей по своей воле, можешь зародить в себе самадхи блаженной пустоты, освободиться от болезней холода, обрести защиту охранителей женского рода и в конце концов переродиться в Сукхавати.
> 
> Когда ощущаешь сильное желание, его можно использовать как путь в тот же самый период практики. Не бросай камень в свиной пятачок!18 Чисти масляный светильник, пока он еще теплый! Убей врага, как только схватишь!
> 
> Сначала дай желанию вырасти в полную силу. Затем, пока карма еще не создана, внеси его на путь. Поскольку именно твой ум укрепляет сосредоточенность на желании, то лишь только природа такого отношения забрезжит как неоформившаяся пробужденность, благоприятный случай полностью созрел. Без такой основы - изначальной пробужденности - желание не становится путем, как не видны отражения, если не очистить зеркало от грязи. Сила клеши развивается полностью.
> ...

----------

Aion (16.06.2014), Альбина (16.06.2014), Антончик (16.06.2014), Влад К (16.06.2014), Карма Палджор (16.06.2014), Нико (16.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Сначала дай желанию вырасти в полную силу. Затем, пока карма еще не создана, внеси его на путь.


Это суть дзогчен. Но ой как сложно.....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это суть дзогчен. Но ой как сложно.....


   Медитативное сосредоточение устраняет сонливость из врат собственного [ума]. Освободив самовозникшее от ошибок, одноточечная концентрация освобождает от ошибок и изначальную мудрость.
    Ошибки, переживания, привычные тенденции, небольшая зависть и тонкие мысли - очищаются на своем собственном уровне.
    Сущность неколебимого осознавания-ведения - связана с неколебимой одноточечной концентрацией.
Вся тупость, сексуальная невоздержанность и гнев - постигаются как друзья. Таким образом сопутствующим условием для медитации является одноточечная концентрация.
    Нет необходимость в захватывании и очищении тупости, желания и зависти, ведь изначальная мудрость возникает сама. Даже при наличии тупости - [тупость] самоосвобождается из-за приближения к одноточечной концентрации.
....
    Когда медитируешь на проявления ума, то это не является соответствующим условием. У сущности есть свои врата для проявления [природы] ума. Для самовозникающей изначальной мудрости сопутствующим условием будет глубокое сосредоточение.
    Третья - глава сопутствующих условий освобождения от крайностей из тантры одноточечного глубокого сосредоточения.


Ну и для Нгаванга (говорить, что Будда был не прав - это вы загнули. Явный перебор). Про невозвращение из тантр ати (тут можно сказать что и Самантабхадра был не прав, что также будет перебором):

    Благословенный Самантабхадра разъяснил сопутствующие условия достоверного постижения собранию небесных божеств:
    Просветлённый является достоверным основанием, что постигается таковым. Путь - высшее Учение постижения достоверной основы. Плод - *невозвращение, распознавание основы.*
...
    В медитации достоверным постижением будет отсутствие пристрастий. В поведении достоверным самовозникшим постижением будет отсутствие причин и условий. Достоверное познание плода заключается в подавлении собственного уровня *невозвращением*. Из-за саомозникшего явленного бытия, что достоверно постигается как нерождённое, проявляется сама по себе самоявленная изначальная мудрость. Неведение же полыхает как самовозникшие воспринимающие и воспринимаемое.
    Достоверное познание как основа представляет собой обширное [пространство] и недвойственность. Достоверное познание как путь, есть порождение на пути воспринимающего и воспринимаемого. Достоверное познание как плод есть освобождение в изначальной мудрости воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.
    Сопутствующие условия изначальной мудрости - чисты от белого и темного, воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.

Немного скомкано, но по сути.

----------

Ашвария (17.06.2014), Нико (16.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Медитативное сосредоточение устраняет сонливость из врат собственного [ума]. Освободив самовозникшее от ошибок, одноточечная концентрация освобождает от ошибок и изначальную мудрость.
>     Ошибки, переживания, привычные тенденции, небольшая зависть и тонкие мысли - очищаются на своем собственном уровне.
>     Сущность неколебимого осознавания-ведения - связана с неколебимой одноточечной концентрацией.
> Вся тупость, сексуальная невоздержанность и гнев - постигаются как друзья. Таким образом сопутствующим условием для медитации является одноточечная концентрация.
>     Нет необходимость в захватывании и очищении тупости, желания и зависти, ведь изначальная мудрость возникает сама. Даже при наличии тупости - [тупость] самоосвобождается из-за приближения к одноточечной концентрации.
> ....
>     Когда медитируешь на проявления ума, то это не является соответствующим условием. У сущности есть свои врата для проявления [природы] ума. Для самовозникающей изначальной мудрости сопутствующим условием будет глубокое сосредоточение.
>     Третья - глава сопутствующих условий освобождения от крайностей из тантры одноточечного глубокого сосредоточения.
> 
> ...


Я бы "одноточечную концентрацию" посоветовала заменить на "однонаправленное сосредоточение". )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я бы "одноточечную концентрацию" посоветовала заменить на "однонаправленное сосредоточение". )


Не вопрос.
Как только с тибетско-тибетским к четвергу завершу работы, заменю

----------

Нико (16.06.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Не вопрос.
> Как только с тибетско-тибетским к четвергу завершу работы, заменю


Здравствуйте. Извиняюсь, что не успел проследить весь дискурс, но в части терминов "одноточечная концентрация", "однонаправленное сосредоточение" первый вариант кажется мне как более полно отражающий суть. 
Попытаюсь объяснить словами. "Одно*направлен*ное" - вектор - противопоставление - дуализм. "Одноточеная" - отсутствие вектора - затухание колебаний в точку.

Интересно, какой из терминов буквальнее отображает рисунок оригинального текста?

----------

Антон Соносон (20.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здравствуйте. Извиняюсь, что не успел проследить весь дискурс, но в части терминов "одноточечная концентрация", "однонаправленное сосредоточение" первый вариант кажется мне как более полно отражающий суть. 
> Попытаюсь объяснить словами. "Одно*направлен*ное" - вектор - противопоставление - дуализм. "Одноточеная" - отсутствие вектора - затухание колебаний в точку.
> 
> Интересно, какой из терминов буквальнее отображает рисунок оригинального текста?


Ну вообще чаще говорят как раз про "одноточечное", а не "однонаправленное"

----------

Балдинг (20.06.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сначала для однонаправленности нужен объект. Затем однонаправленность значит лишь отсутствие смены направления. Затем обнаруживается ненаправленность (нирвана). В комментарии к чулаведалласутте сказано так



> Пустотность, беспредметность, ненаправленность – названия состояний сосредоточения, которые предшествуют Ниббане. Они различаются только в том, каким образом к ним подходят. Согласно Комментарию, они окрашивают первичное постижение Ниббаны: медитирующий, который созерцал тему непостоянства, впервые постигнет Ниббану как беспредметное; тот, кто созерцал тему страдательности, впервые постигнет Ниббану как ненаправленное; тот, кто созерцал тему безличностности, впервые постигнет Ниббану как пустотность.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сначала для однонаправленности нужен объект. Затем однонаправленность значит лишь отсутствие смены направления. Затем обнаруживается ненаправленность (нирвана). В комментарии к чулаведалласутте сказано так


При всем уважении, текст говорит несколько о другом. Ваша цитата говорит о нирване, тот тест что приводил - говорит о глубоком сосредоточении или концентрации внимания. В тексте говорится именно о сосредоточении на одной точке, а не на одном направлении

----------

Ашвария (19.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

Про термин "ekaggata", который переводят как "однонаправленность": http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=862.0

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про термин "ekaggata", который переводят как "однонаправленность": http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=862.0


Там идут рассуждения о том как лучше бы перевести  :Smilie: 
А с учетом того что в тех рассуждениях подразумевается собственно концентрация или сосредоточение на объекте, а не на "одном направлении", то "однонаправленность" не особо звучит приемлемо

----------


## Won Soeng

Да лишь бы уметь направлять ум и развивать эту способность  :Smilie:  Кому-то помогает слово "однонаправленность", кому-то "одноточечность".
Как конкретно это делаете? Вот смотреть в одну точку это правильно или нет? А удерживать внимание на движении воздуха у ноздри или губы? Или в районе Дань Цянь?
А наблюдать только сияние? Или прекращение контакта с формами?

Если ни одно, ни другое слово практически не применяется, то и разницы между ними никакой.

----------

Антончик (20.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну вообще чаще говорят как раз про "одноточечное", а не "однонаправленное"


не по этой ли причине, А. В. Парибок, защитивший кандидатскую диссертацию на тему «Система палийского глагола (не тибетского, но всё же): Глагольные формы и их значения в диахронии» переводит так: "<...> Царь молвил: "Почтенный Нагасена, что больше - достойное или недостойное?" - "Достойное больше, государь, недостойное меньше". - "Почему же?" - "Совершающий недостойное раскаивается в том, что совершил грех, и потому, государь, грех не растёт. Совершающий же достойное, государь, не раскаивается, раз нет раскаяния, то является весёлость, от весёлости является радость, от радости тело становится надёжным, от надёжности тела ощущается приятное, у ощущающего приятное мысль сосредоточивается, сосредоточенный постигает то, что есть, поэтому достойное растёт. <...>" Из "Вопросов Милинды"
то есть следует не сосредотачиваться а сосредоточиваться, чтоб не шибко грустить от разочарований  :Kiss:  диахрония, она такая. Затем следует то, о чём пишут в 625 посте, и Вы имеете по этому поводу общее представление (пост 626). Проанализировал и сюда запостил на случай, если кто-то ещё не в курсе

----------


## Нико

> При всем уважении, текст говорит несколько о другом. Ваша цитата говорит о нирване, тот тест что приводил - говорит о глубоком сосредоточении или концентрации внимания. В тексте говорится именно о сосредоточении на одной точке, а не на одном направлении


 А не всё ли равно? Просто "одноточечность" -- это как-то не по-русски. Типа "курки, яйки"))))

----------

Алик (20.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А не всё ли равно? Просто "одноточечность" -- это как-то не по-русски. Типа "курки, яйки"))))


Однонаправленность как-то тоже не совсем по-русски, если уж на то пошло.
вдобавок не припомню, чтобы rtse переводилось как направление  :Smilie: 
Сосредоточение, строго говоря, идет не на определенном объекте, а не в каком-то одном направлении.

----------


## Нико

> Однонаправленность как-то тоже не совсем по-русски, если уж на то пошло.
> вдобавок не припомню, чтобы rtse переводилось как направление 
> Сосредоточение, строго говоря, идет не на определенном объекте, а не в каком-то одном направлении.


Не, наверное, у всех есть право переводить как считаешь лучшим. Просто какие-то вещи в буддийских переводах на русский уже "устоялись". С годами-то....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не, наверное, у всех есть право переводить как считаешь лучшим. Просто какие-то вещи в буддийских переводах на русский уже "устоялись". С годами-то....


Общей базы по терминам пока нет и не предвидится в ближайшие годы. Поэтому многие термины не особо устоялись. А некоторые изменяются иногда. Вдобавок одной традиции переводов и в буддологии нет. Да и в Тибете тоже отрывались как могли в разные времена

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как вы понимаете слова о том, что проявленные клеши "становятся частью пути"?





> Это суть дзогчен. Но ой как сложно.....


Да причем тут дзогчен?
Это же четвертая из Четырех дхарм Гампопы.

----------


## Нико

> Общей базы по терминам пока нет и не предвидится в ближайшие годы. Поэтому многие термины не особо устоялись. А некоторые изменяются иногда. Вдобавок одной традиции переводов и в буддологии нет. Да и в Тибете тоже отрывались как могли в разные времена


А по-моему, есть уже некая "база". Например, шине переводят как "безмятежность", лхатонг как "проникновение".И т.п.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А по-моему, есть уже некая "база". Например, шине переводят как "безмятежность", лхатонг как "проникновение".И т.п.


А по-моему - нет пока некоей общей "базы". Встречал разные попытки перевода разных терминов.
Может "не там где надо читал"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А по-моему - нет пока некоей общей "базы". Встречал разные попытки перевода разных терминов.
> Может "не там где надо читал"?


А! Интересно! И какие там другие попытки были?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А! Интересно! И какие там другие попытки были?


Даже напрягаться не буду чтобы вспомнить

----------


## Нико

> Даже напрягаться не буду чтобы вспомнить


Ну а ты как это переводишь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну а ты как это переводишь?


Умиротворение или шаматха-умиротворение. Но в зависимости от контекста в основном

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А не всё ли равно? Просто "одноточечность" -- это как-то не по-русски. Типа "курки, яйки"))))


да нормально всё, нужно называть вещи своими именами. Придуманное слово выбрано для того, чтобы обозначить конкретную позицию в практике, зачем же "адаптировать"?
вот, например, давеча в другой теме http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23779



> Вообще-то "я покажу вам Всё" -- это как-то не по-русски


 Всего навсе, только и есть, больше этого нет - поговорка, по-русски звучит? К теме той подходит?

----------


## Нико

> Умиротворение или шаматха-умиротворение. Но в зависимости от контекста в основном


А мне вот ближе позиция Хопкинса, который на каждое санскитско-тибетское слово нашёл свой английский термин. Это чтобы не путаться в контекстах. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А мне вот ближе позиция Хопкинса, который на каждое санскитско-тибетское слово нашёл свой английский термин. Это чтобы не путаться в контекстах. )


Ну Хопкинс для меня не особо авторитет. Тем более что он не единственный переводчик, который кого-то на протяжении многих лет переводил. Вдобавок он нашел английский эквивалент, а не русский. Разница чувствуется?  :Smilie: 
А что касается санскрита и тибетского, так в тибетском нет точного соответствия когда А=Б по отношению к санскриту. И там есть моменты когда некоторые слова в тибетском соотносятся с несколькими разными словами на санскрите.

----------


## sergey

"Одноточечность" на мой взгляд нехороша тем (об этом идет речь в обсуждении на форуме сайта dhamma.ru, на которое тут приводили ссылку), что можно подумать, что ум должен сконцентрироваться в "точку". Но это не так. Ум направлен на что-то одно, на тему (нимитта) сосредоточения, но эта "тема" может быть например пространственно большой. Например метта-бхавана, в ней ум - безграничный.



> Mettañca sabbalokasmi,
> Mānasaṃ bhāvaye aparimāṇaṃ;
> 
> _примерно:_
> с любовью ко всему миру
> пребывайте с безграничным умом.
> 
> (Карания метта сутта)


Или например при памятовании о дыхании:



> Он тренируется вдыхать, чувствуя всё тело,
> тренируется выдыхать, чувствуя всё тело.
> 
> Sabbakāyapaṭisaṃvedī assasissāmīti sikkhati.
> Sabbakāyapaṭisaṃvedī passasissāmīti sikkhati. 
> (Сатипаттхана сутта)


В этом отрывке говорится о том, чтобы чувствовать _всё тело_, а не только какую-то точку.

----------

Антончик (20.06.2014), Нико (20.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну Хопкинс для меня не особо авторитет. Тем более что он не единственный переводчик, который кого-то на протяжении многих лет переводил. Вдобавок он нашел английский эквивалент, а не русский. Разница чувствуется? 
> А что касается санскрита и тибетского, так в тибетском нет точного соответствия когда А=Б по отношению к санскриту. И там есть моменты когда некоторые слова в тибетском соотносятся с несколькими разными словами на санскрите.


Для меня Хопкинс авторитетнее Турмана и Берзина. 12 лет устно переводил ЕСДЛ. Ну а насчёт английских эквивалентов, конечно, он же не владеет русским))). Вот нам бы такое же на русском. И конференции русскоязычных переводчиков тут уместны, только раньше их пробовали затевать в Питере, и всем известно, чем бы это кончилось).

Добавлю, что нынешний переводчик ЕСДЛ Тензин Цепак в терминах ориентируется в основном на Хопкинса.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для меня Хопкинс авторитетнее Турмана и Берзина. 12 лет устно переводил ЕСДЛ. Ну а насчёт английских эквивалентов, конечно, он же не владеет русским))). Вот нам бы такое же на русском. И конференции русскоязычных переводчиков тут уместны, только раньше их пробовали затевать в Питере, и всем известно, чем бы это кончилось).


Для меня Эрик авторитетнее Хопкинса. И то что Хопкинс переводил ЕСДЛ довольно долго - не показатель. Это показателем не является. Мне как-то тоже предлагали попереводить на по крайней мере одном или двух событиях, связанных с ЕСДЛ. и что?

А ничем хорошим. Буряты бы гнули свое (остальные белолицые варвары им не указ), москвичи - свое, питерцы свое. и т.д. и т.п. Их не только пробовали затевать в Питере, но и например в этом году хотели сделать подобное в Элисте по поводу Кангьюра. Но команда Терентьева опять что-то не то сделала. В результате всё перенеслось на неопределенный срок

----------


## Нико

> Для меня Эрик авторитетнее Хопкинса. И то что Хопкинс переводил ЕСДЛ довольно долго - не показатель. Это показателем не является. Мне как-то тоже предлагали попереводить на по крайней мере одном или двух событиях, связанных с ЕСДЛ. и что?
> 
> А ничем хорошим. Буряты бы гнули свое (остальные белолицые варвары им не указ), москвичи - свое, питерцы свое. и т.д. и т.п. Их не только пробовали затевать в Питере, но и например в этом году хотели сделать подобное в Элисте по поводу Кангьюра. Но команда Терентьева опять что-то не то сделала. В результате всё перенеслось на неопределенный срок


Кстати, Турман мне говорил про это зимой. Он сказал, что в Элисте хотели организовать, но он лично был за Питер. Ну значит, точно команда Тереньева чуть подвела).

----------


## Нико

Не знаю, Карма Палджор, но что мы имеем на сегодняшний день? Никто с тибетского синхронно не может на русский переводить ЕСДЛ, включая Бема. Только с английского и переводят.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не знаю, Карма Палджор, но что мы имеем на сегодняшний день? Никто с тибетского синхронно не может на русский переводить ЕСДЛ, включая Бема. Только с английского и переводят.


Те кто может синхронно переводить (или почти синхронно с тибетского) - как-то разбрелись по своим учителям. А англоязычных как-то тоже хватает

----------


## Антончик

> "Одноточечность" на мой взгляд нехороша тем (об этом идет речь в обсуждении на форуме сайта dhamma.ru, на которое тут приводили ссылку), что можно подумать, что ум должен сконцентрироваться в "точку". Но это не так. Ум направлен на что-то одно, на тему (нимитта) сосредоточения, но эта "тема" может быть например пространственно большой. Например метта-бхавана, в ней ум - безграничный.
> 
> Или например при памятовании о дыхании:
> В этом отрывке говорится о том, чтобы чувствовать _всё тело_, а не только какую-то точку.


Ну да, раправненность фокуса внимания на что-то, на какой-то объект например, а не обязательно на точку. Вообще может же быть сосредоточение на таких штуках типа "приррода ума", или "пространство" и т.д. Сложно их все называть "точка"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, раправненность фокуса внимания на что-то, на какой-то объект например, а не обязательно на точку. Вообще может же быть сосредоточение на таких штуках типа "приррода ума", или "пространство" и т.д. Сложно их все называть "точка"


Еще раз повторюсь, что слово "направление" (однонаправленность) здесь также не совсем уместно.

----------


## Антончик

> Еще раз повторюсь, что слово "направление" (однонаправленность) здесь также не совсем уместно.


Ум (фокус внимания) направляется на объект и не отвлекается. То есть можно спросить "на что направлен ум"? Или "на что направлено внимание"?
Оно или всё время на одно и то же, или прыгает на разные. Но суть в том "на что направлен ум, на что направлено внимание".

В случае "однонаправленного сосредоточения или концентрации" - направляется всё время на одно без того чтобы направляться на что-то другое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ум (фокус внимания) направляется на объект и не отвлекается. То есть можно спросить "на что направлен ум"? Или "на что направлено внимание"?
> Оно или всё время на одно и то же, или прыгает на разные. Но суть в том "на что направлен ум, на что направлено внимание".
> 
> В случае "однонаправленного сосредоточения или концентрации" - направляется всё время на одно без того чтобы направляться на что-то другое.


В случае буквального перевода самого термина с тибетского - получим направленность фактически на точку. А так как слова направление и направленность дают возможность другого понимания, то таких вещей лучше избегать

----------


## Антон Соносон

> "Одноточечность" на мой взгляд нехороша тем (об этом идет речь в обсуждении на форуме сайта dhamma.ru, на которое тут приводили ссылку), что можно подумать, что ум должен сконцентрироваться в "точку". Но это не так. Ум направлен на что-то одно, на тему (нимитта) сосредоточения, но эта "тема" может быть например пространственно большой. Например метта-бхавана, в ней ум - безграничный.
> 
> Или например при памятовании о дыхании:
> В этом отрывке говорится о том, чтобы чувствовать _всё тело_, а не только какую-то точку.


есть глагол в русском языке: сосредоточивать (-чить), у него есть значения, в т.ч. не опирающиеся на "точку" (осведомитесь, если не знаете). С течением времени, благодаря естественному заимствованию в русский язык иностранных слов и различным переводчикам, в настоящий момент имеем такой набор: сосредотачиваться, концентрироваться, медитировать, однонастраиваться и чёрте-что ещё. По этой причине являются тавтологии: одноточечная концентрация, однонаправленное сосредоточение, сосредоточенная медитативная однонаправленная концентрация и прочее масло масляное. Если такие тавтологии перемешать с объектами сосредоточения, как это сделали Вы в своём посте №645, получится ещё большее запутывание для тех, кто не в курсе значения слова "сосредоточивать". В приведённой ссылке на форум dhamma.ru обсуждение зачем-то опирается на иностранные словари и Йога-сутру Патанджали, которая к буддийской практике не имеет никакого отношения, те понятия, которые использует Патанджали, в буддизме не используются вообще или используются не так, как в его сутре (сравните её 1 строку с какой-то буддийской йогой и далее - по тексту сутры, включая пуруш с атманами)

----------


## Нико

> в настоящий момент имеем такой набор: *сосредотачиваться*, концентрироваться, медитировать, однонастраиваться и чёрте-что ещё.


Жутко грамотный русский язык :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Жутко грамотный русский язык


спасибо переводчикам. В современном русском языке пол-миллиона слов, из них едва ли 10 есть исконно-русских, некоторые из этих исконных слов сейчас употребляются в другом значении  :Facepalm: , сансара она такая

----------


## Нико

> спасибо переводчикам. В современном русском языке пол-миллиона слов, из них едва ли 10 есть исконно-русских, некоторые из этих исконных слов сейчас употребляются в другом значении , сансара она такая


Это не сансара такая, просто не надо *сосредотачиваться*

----------

Антон Соносон (20.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Это не сансара такая, просто не надо *сосредотачиваться*


а что надо делать? рассредотачиваться? ))))))

----------


## Нико

> а что надо делать? рассредотачиваться? ))))))


т*о*читься в обоих случаях. Как с одноточечной, если кто-либо на этом слове настаивает. )

----------

Антон Соносон (20.06.2014)

----------


## Йен

> В приведённой ссылке на форум dhamma.ru обсуждение зачем-то опирается на иностранные словари и Йога-сутру Патанджали, которая к буддийской практике не имеет никакого отношения, те понятия, которые использует Патанджали, в буддизме не используются вообще или используются не так, как в его сутре (сравните её 1 строку с какой-то буддийской йогой и далее - по тексту сутры, включая пуруш с атманами)


 Там Патанджали просто как пример привели, в дополнение, а разбирают слово ‘ekaggataa’ на языке пали.

----------

sergey (20.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Там Патанджали просто как пример привели, в дополнение, а разбирают слово ‘ekaggataa’ на языке пали.


А какое это имеет отношение к разочарованию в сансаре?

----------


## sergey

> есть глагол в русском языке: сосредоточивать (-чить),


Прежде, чем отвечать собеседнику, с выпадами: "_осведомитесь, если не знаете_", с претензиями: "_Если такие тавтологии перемешать с объектами сосредоточения, как это сделали Вы_", стоит внимательно прочитать, что пишет собеседник. Я писал о слове "одноточечность", а не о слове "сосредоточенность", "сосредоточивать" (вариант "сосредотачивать"), а вы мне пытаетесь объяснить значение слова "сосредоточенность" и, похоже, доказать, что нужно использовать его.

----------


## Нико

> Прежде, чем отвечать собеседнику, с выпадами: "_осведомитесь, если не знаете_", с претензиями: "_Если такие тавтологии перемешать с объектами сосредоточения, как это сделали Вы_", стоит внимательно прочитать, что пишет собеседник. Я писал о слове "одноточечность", а не о слове "сосредоточеннность", "сосредоточивать" (вариант "сосредотачивать"), а вы мне пытаетесь объяснить значение слова "сосредоточенность" и, похоже, доказать, что нужно использовать его.


Какая всё же Вики глупая. "Сосредотачивать" -- это всё равно что сказать, что "кофе - оно моё". Или что "ложить". Или: "Ты мне позвОнишь?"

----------


## sergey

> Какая всё же Вики глупая. "Сосредотачивать" -- это всё равно что сказать, что "кофе - оно моё". Или что "ложить". Или: "Ты мне позвОнишь?"


В орфографическом словаре есть обе формы: http://alfavit.dljavseh.ru/alfavit/s.htm
В словаре Ушакова (1935-1940) "сосредотачивать" помечено как просторечное http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1036406

----------

Вишаут (21.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В орфографическом словаре есть обе формы: http://alfavit.dljavseh.ru/alfavit/s.htm
> В словаре Ушакова (1935-1940) "сосредотачивать" помечена как простонародная http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1036406


Ну, извините. Мало ли что в словарях написано. Мне тут недавно попался корректор, которая, указав на какой-то словарь, сказала, что нужно писать "однонаправленый".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какая всё же Вики глупая. "Сосредотачивать" -- это всё равно что сказать, что "кофе - оно моё". Или что "ложить". Или: "Ты мне позвОнишь?"


Сделал когда-то замечание институтскому приятелю по поводу "ло'жить", что, мол, нет такого слова.
А он, вздохнув, ответил: "И слова такого нет, а ло'жить иногда -- надо..."
(Сам он, оказалось, деревенский, родом из Зауралья.)

----------

Антон Соносон (20.06.2014), Антончик (11.07.2014), Кузьмич (22.06.2014), Нико (20.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Там Патанджали просто как пример привели, в дополнение, а разбирают слово ‘ekaggataa’ на языке пали.


будьте любезны: поясните причину этого разбора в такой форме?



> Прежде, чем отвечать собеседнику, с выпадами: "_осведомитесь, если не знаете_", с претензиями: "_Если такие тавтологии перемешать с объектами сосредоточения, как это сделали Вы_", стоит внимательно прочитать, что пишет собеседник. Я писал о слове "одноточечность", а не о слове "сосредоточенность", "сосредоточивать" (вариант "сосредотачивать"), а вы мне пытаетесь объяснить значение слова "сосредоточенность" и, похоже, доказать, что нужно использовать его.


на Вашу давешнюю запись привёл аргумент, что в русском языке полезнее (польза в том, чтобы избежать тавтологий и запутывания) использовать глаголы для обозначения действий и состояний, но не существительные или существительные с прилагательными. И прямо указал, что глагол "сосредоточивать", учитывая то, что он обозначает, выполняет эту функцию наилучшим образом относительно подобных ему глаголов (концентрироваться, сосредотачиваться, медитирировать). Примеры (взяты из поста 621): одноточечная концентрация = сосредоточивать, медитативное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, одноточечное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, однонаправленное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, и Вашу ненаглядную ekaggatУ, до кучи = сосредоточивать. Сосредоточивать что? - мысли. Если делать переводы по уму, то не будет такого, что Вы оцениваете, как "нехороша" в 645 посте, не появится обсуждение ekaggata на сайте dhamma.ru и т.п. - всё будет ясно. Пример ясного перевода с пали: 630 пост.
Выпад сделал, вот почему: мне не приемлемо, что в 645 посте Вы для анализа общего представления о действии или состоянии использовали существительное "одноточечность", затем привели обсуждение с Dhamma.ru, смысл которого в том, чтобы при переводе иностранного слова, сперва перевести его на английский, затем на русский, используя помимо этого сутру Патанджали. Далее Вы перемешали это существительное (полученное из махинаций переводчиков) с объектами, на которых ум сосредоточивается (ум направлен на что-то одно, на тему (нимитта) сосредоточения = ум сосредоточивается) и сделали вывод о "точке". А я объяснил в 655 посте и здесь опять, почему это и подобное происходит, и как это пресечь

----------


## Нико

> будьте любезны: поясните причину этого разбора в такой форме?
> 
> на Вашу давешнюю запись привёл аргумент, что в русском языке полезнее (польза в том, чтобы избежать тавтологий и запутывания) использовать глаголы для обозначения действий, но не существительные или существительные с прилагательными. И прямо указал, что глагол "сосредоточивать", учитывая то, что он обозначает, выполняет эту функцию наилучшим образом относительно подобных ему глаголов (концентрироваться, сосредотачиваться, медитирировать). Примеры (взяты из поста 621): одноточечная концентрация = сосредоточивать, медитативное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, одноточечное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, однонаправленное сосредоточение = сосредоточивать, и Вашу ненаглядную ekaggatУ, до кучи = сосредоточивать. Сосредоточивать что? - мысли. Если делать переводы по уму, то не будет такого, что Вы оцениваете, как "нехороша" в 645 посте, не появится обсуждение ekaggata на сайте dhamma.ru и т.п. - всё будет ясно. Пример ясного перевода с пали: 630 пост.
> Выпад сделал, вот почему: мне не приемлемо, что в 645 посте Вы для анализа общего представления о действии или состоянии использовали существительное "одноточечность", затем привели обсуждение с Dhamma.ru, смысл которого в том, чтобы при переводе иностранного слова, сперва перевести его на английский, затем на русский, используя помимо этого сутру Патанджали. Далее Вы перемешали это существительное (полученное из махинаций переводчиков) с объектами, на которых ум сосредоточивается (ум направлен на что-то одно, на тему (нимитта) сосредоточения = ум сосредоточивается) и сделали вывод о "точке". А я объяснил в 655 посте и здесь опять, почему это и подобное происходит, и как это пресечь


Извиняюсь, но фигня всё это. Непотребная для ума.

----------


## Нико

> Сделал когда-то замечание институтскому приятелю по поводу "ло'жить", что, мол, нет такого слова.
> А он, вздохнув, ответил: "И слова такого нет, а ло'жить иногда -- надо..."
> (Сам он, оказалось, деревенский, родом из Зауралья.)


Это не оправдывает вашего приятеля.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Извиняюсь, но фигня всё это. Непотребная для ума.


Учитывая то, сколько информации в истории человечества запорото переводчиками и переписчиками по разным сансарным причинам, напр., личный интерес, интерес общественный, при переводе с иностранного языка на родной использовать промежуточные языки (пали-англ.-рус.), достаточные для переводов запоминание языков и словарный запас, но отсутствие знаний о происхождении слов и о том, что они означают в действительности, придумывание новых слов (как правило запутывающие синонимы) и т.п. - вот где фигня полная. Опровергните хотя бы 1 из предложенных утверждений в этом и 668 постах. Некоторые утверждения из этого поста преподаются в московском университете печати, на лекциях по книговедению

----------


## Нико

> Учитывая то, сколько информации в истории человечества запорото переводчиками и переписчиками по разным причинам, напр., личный интерес, интерес общественный, при переводе с иностранного языка на родной использовать промежуточные языки (пали-англ.-рус.), достаточные для переводов запоминание языков и словарный запас, но отсутствие знаний о происхождении слов и о том, что они означают в действительности и т.п. - вот где фигня полная. Опровергните хотя бы 1 из предложенных утверждений в этом и 668 постах


О, наконец-то попался достойный переводчик! Жду текстов

----------


## Антон Соносон

> О, наконец-то попался достойный переводчик! Жду текстов


А. В. Парибок же есть, у него и тексты нормальные, и кандидатская по теме. Чего мне со свиным-то рылом лезть. 1 русское слово "сосредоточивать" и его производные пол-дня тут пытался разобрать, так теперь выучить тибетский, санскрит, монгольский, пали и бурятский вместе с диалектами прикажете (и китайский, учитывая возможные грядущие события)?

----------


## Нико

> А. В. Парибок же есть, у него и тексты нормальные, и кандидатская по теме. Чего мне со свиным-то рылом лезть. 1 русское слово "сосредоточивать" и его производные пол-дня тут пытался разобрать, так теперь выучить тибетский, санскрит, монгольский, пали и бурятский вместе с диалектами прикажете (и китайский, учитывая возможные грядущие события)?


Немного пустая трата времени)

----------

Антон Соносон (20.06.2014), Кузьмич (22.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не оправдывает вашего приятеля.


Да нет и речи, что это "оно" оправдывает или, того шибче, обвиняет. : )
С чего бы нам судить кого, а?
А русская живая речь.... Она ж ой как не всегда московский универский говор!
Счас чужим стишком доскажу.

ВОДА

Вода
 Благоволила
 Литься!

Она
 Блистала
 Столь чиста,

Что -- ни напиться,
 Ни умыться,
 И это было неспроста.

Ей
 Не хватало
 Ивы, тала
 И горечи цветущих лоз.

Ей
 водорослей не хватало
 И рыбы, жирной от стрекоз.

Ей
 Не хватало быть волнистой,
 Ей не хватало течь везде.

Ей жизни не хватало --
 Чистой,
 Дистиллированной
 Воде!
Понятно?

----------

Ашвария (21.06.2014), Шавырин (24.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

> Кто такое сказал? Цитату плиз из Сутр, в которых бы именно так указывалось. (ну то есть что именно таким прекращением обусловленности существованием нирвана и ограничивается и не более того).


Ну это я сказал).Я ведь не свидетель иеговы,чтобы цитатами отвечать).В топике спрашивали о личном опыте,вот я и отвечаю,как понимаю.А Сутры,лично для меня,не очень большой авторитет.Будда ведь сутры не писал.А те,кто их писал,могли понимать Его Учение очень своеобразно(опять же вспомню свидетелей иеговы).Да и Сам говорил не воспринимать на веру.

----------


## Наванг

> Только тогда, когда ум не увлекается и не цепляется за эти дрова и их огонь а пребывает в ригпа )
> Этот принцип насколько я понимаю, именно для тренировки устойчивости в присутствии ригпа во время "горения дров".
> 
> Типа практики нецепляния за мысли. Если это есть, то можно конечно специально раздувать их чтобы созерцать как они проявляются и исчезают ))))


Ригпа имеет беспредельные степени интенсивности.Именно для этого нужны дрова.Чем больше энергии(чем больше страсть),тем интенсивнее ригпа.И именно наличие этой энергии(страстей)в большой мере определяет способность человека к этой практике.

----------


## Наванг

> А мне вот ближе позиция Хопкинса, который на каждое санскитско-тибетское слово нашёл свой английский термин. Это чтобы не путаться в контекстах. )


Кстати,полностью Вас поддерживаю!!!Буддизм ведь не тибетская религия,и пришёл туда чуть ли ни через тысячу лет.Но они разработали свою терминологию.Почему мы должны пользоваться ихней,а не своей?Я не думаю,что тибетцы умнее славян.Нужно вам,переводчикам,наконец собраться и определиться в терминологии.

----------

Шавырин (21.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ригпа имеет беспредельные степени интенсивности.Именно для этого нужны дрова.Чем больше энергии(чем больше страсть),тем интенсивнее ригпа.И именно наличие этой энергии(страстей)в большой мере определяет способность человека к этой практике.


Бред

----------

Алексей Л (21.06.2014), Антончик (11.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Бред


Ну человек просто спутал ригпа с тантрической трансформацией. Бывает, чё).

----------


## Нико

> Кстати,полностью Вас поддерживаю!!!Буддизм ведь не тибетская религия,и пришёл туда чуть ли ни через тысячу лет.Но они разработали свою терминологию.Почему мы должны пользоваться ихней,а не своей?Я не думаю,что тибетцы умнее славян.Нужно вам,переводчикам,наконец собраться и определиться в терминологии.


Это легко сказать. Дхарму на тибетский переводили лоцавы, всё-таки. На Запад Дхарма пришла на десятки лет раньше, чем в Россию. И всё равно видим картину: каждый известный переводчик использует свои термины. Взять Турмана или Берзина, так у них совершенно разная терминология. И они никогда не придут к консенсусу. Турман поливает грязью Хопкинса, например. В России всё примерно так же. Терентьев и Маргарита --одна компания, которая не признаёт "москвичей". И наоборот.

----------

Антон Соносон (23.06.2014), Дондог (28.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну человек просто спутал ригпа с тантрической трансформацией. Бывает, чё).


Один из тех случаев, когда человеку похоже надо начинать с сутр

----------


## Won Soeng

Будет много реализованных мастеров в России - будет и много устоявшихся в терминологии работ на русском языке. Пока переводом занимаются люди, толком не понимающие сути того, что переводят - терминология будет спорной, сомнительной, неясной.

Язык не важен. Важно то, что язык выражает. 

Однако невозможность свести разные школы к одному учению скорее всего сохранится навсегда. Поэтому параллельные, альтернативные формы учения будут и дальше развиваться каждое в своем русле.

----------

Чагна Дордже (22.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пока переводом занимаются люди, толком не понимающие сути того, что переводят - терминология будет спорной, сомнительной, неясной.


А как вы поймёте, что переводом занимаются именно знающие люди? По каким критериям?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будет много реализованных мастеров в России - будет и много устоявшихся в терминологии работ на русском языке. Пока переводом занимаются люди, толком не понимающие сути того, что переводят - терминология будет спорной, сомнительной, неясной.


С какого перепугу вы решили что в Тибете переводили реализованные мастера? Если там даже винаю пытались восстановить на основании логики. И с памятью и с грамотностью были проблемы. А уж с тем как читать теже мантры... вообще можно забыть и забить.

Да и критериев у вас как таковых наверное не найдется. тут собственно может возникнуть простой вопрос - являетесь ли вы сам экспертом или нет. Ну и много других вопросов, странных, неясных

----------

Ашвария (21.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> С какого перепугу вы решили что в Тибете переводили реализованные мастера? Если там даже винаю пытались восстановить на основании логики. И с памятью и с грамотностью были проблемы. А уж с тем как читать теже мантры... вообще можно забыть и забить.
> 
> Да и критериев у вас как таковых наверное не найдется. тут собственно может возникнуть простой вопрос - являетесь ли вы сам экспертом или нет. Ну и много других вопросов, странных, неясных


Я возражу тодько одно. Как тибетцам удалось прийти к одной терминологии?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я возражу тодько одно. Как тибетцам удалось прийти к одной терминологии?


Ну вообще-то не особо пришли. Часто путались, что видно бывает по текстам (и по тоум что некотоыре кхенпо не могут понять тексты, если их не изучали, даже если это комментарии на изученное ими). Вдобавок когда-то Кава Палцег со товарищи составили Махавьютпатти, как своеобразный словарь соответствий некоторых терминов и имен санскрита и тибетского языка. Но когда язык поменялся на новый, всё перелопатилось. подход в переводах у Ньингма и Сарма отличается иногда сильно.

Плюс некотоыре вещи они переводили не с санскрита, а скажем с китайского. Да и в отношении санскрита, если посмотреть Кангьюр, то можно увидеть некоторые странности и несоответствия

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я возражу тодько одно. Как тибетцам удалось прийти к одной терминологии?


Государственная стандартизация.

----------

Алексей Л (24.06.2014), Аурум (21.06.2014), Дондог (28.07.2016), Карма Палджор (21.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

> Бред


Почему Вы так считаете?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему Вы так считаете?


Нико вам уже ответила. Вы спутали тантры и собственно ати. Приведите хотя бы одну цитату из текстов ати, где бы так говорилось про ригпа.

----------


## Наванг

> Ну человек просто спутал ригпа с тантрической трансформацией. Бывает, чё).


К ригпа можно прийти и путём тантрической трансформации.Ану Йога.Ну хотя конечно,для многих буддистов это ересь).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> К ригпа можно прийти и путём тантрической трансформации.Ану Йога.Ну хотя конечно,для многих буддистов это ересь).


Цитаты из соответствующих текстов ану йоги в студию. Или Ваше высказывание можно считать пустопорожней речью. А также заодно цитату об интенсивности ригпа в зависимости от клеш

----------

Ашвария (25.06.2014)

----------


## Наванг

> Цитаты из соответствующих текстов ану йоги в студию. Или Ваше высказывание можно считать пустопорожней речью. А также заодно цитату об интенсивности ригпа в зависимости от клеш


Я не силён в цитировании.Но разница в переживании таки есть.Даже с позиции моего профанского постижения).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не силён в цитировании.Но разница в переживании таки есть.Даже с позиции моего профанского постижения).


То есть понимания и знания нет.
Удачи

----------


## Наванг

> То есть понимания и знания нет.
> Удачи


А что есть,по Вашему,понимание и знание?Ну то есть,придерживаясь определённого описания того,что вы воспринимаете,Вы думаете,что Вы понимаете и знаете?Лично я,когда смотрю на небо,точно знаю,что ничего не знаю.Но это совершенно не мешает мне пребывать в состоянии присутствия).

----------


## Наванг

> Это легко сказать. Дхарму на тибетский переводили лоцавы, всё-таки. На Запад Дхарма пришла на десятки лет раньше, чем в Россию. И всё равно видим картину: каждый известный переводчик использует свои термины. Взять Турмана или Берзина, так у них совершенно разная терминология. И они никогда не придут к консенсусу. Турман поливает грязью Хопкинса, например. В России всё примерно так же. Терентьев и Маргарита --одна компания, которая не признаёт "москвичей". И наоборот.


Лиха беда начало.Христианство тоже не русская религия.Однако,осмелюсь сказать,сейчас православие-единственное христианское учение.Нужно создать мэйнстрим.И ни какой демократии.А со временем приживётся.А лоцавы-это вы,переводчики на русский язык.Именно благодоря вам мы узнали о буддизме.А сейчас уже имеем собственный опыт,но путаемся в терминологии.Времени не хватает,работать,жить,и практиковать.Совершенно согласен,что труд переводчиков должен вознаграждаться.Если мы по настоящему хотим утвердить Дхарму в России,нужно переводить,и нужно обеспечивать материально тех,кто этим занимается.Иначе так и будем практиковать то,не знаем что.И садханы читать в русской транскрипции,хотя единственное,что там нужно прочитать на языке оригинала,это мантра.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что есть,по Вашему,понимание и знание?Ну то есть,придерживаясь определённого описания того,что вы воспринимаете,Вы думаете,что Вы понимаете и знаете?Лично я,когда смотрю на небо,точно знаю,что ничего не знаю.Но это совершенно не мешает мне пребывать в состоянии присутствия).


В колтором вы судя по всему не пребываете, поскольку придерживаетесь путаницы не только в терминологии, но и в том что под неё подразумевается. Начитавшись эзотерических книжек, проецировать своё искаженное представление на буддизм и бон - это не комильфо.

----------

Нико (23.06.2014)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Pema Sonam (24.06.2014), Дондог (28.07.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какая всё же Вики глупая. "Сосредотачивать" -- это всё равно что сказать ..."Ты мне позвОнишь?"


Главный редактор портала Грамота.ру, кандидат филологических наук Владимир Пахомов в интервью Русской Службе Новостей:




> ... Потому что глаголы на –ить обладают таким свойством. В течение нескольких столетий в разных словах наблюдается переход ударения с окончания на корень. Когда-то говорили платИт, сейчас говорим плАтит. Когда-то говорили дарИт, сейчас говорим дАрит. Когда-то говорили трудИтся – в смысле что делает, теперь говорим трУдится. И эти глаголы прошли этот путь. Глагол включИть – тот же самый глагол на –ить. Он тоже идёт по этому пути. И авторы словаря решили, что на данном этапе он дошёл до той стадии, когда можно говорить о допустимости варианта вклЮчит. Есть глагол звонИть, который тоже идёт по этому пути. Почему-то именно из всех глаголов к нему приковано особое внимание. То, что когда-то платИт стало плАтит, мы об этом не задумываемся, а звонИт – то же самое. К нему приковано общественное внимание. Во многом поэтому этот вариант так трудно пробивается и так долго не попадает в словари. Но зная эту закономерность, зная этот языковой закон, это не чья-то блажь, прихоть, безграмотность, это языковой закон. И зная этот языковой закон, можем утверждать, что, скорее всего, со временем ударение звОнит станет единственно верным, так же, как сейчас единственно верный вариант плАтит. А вариант звонИт будет для нас такой же экзотикой, как плАтит. ...

----------

Антончик (11.07.2014), Юй Кан (25.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Главный редактор портала Грамота.ру, кандидат филологических наук Владимир Пахомов в интервью Русской Службе Новостей:


как всё-таки русский язык деградирует с годами..

----------


## Vladiimir

> как всё-таки русский язык деградирует с годами..


Не деградирует, а развивается, как и любой живой язык.

----------

Алик (25.06.2014), Альбина (25.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2014), Эделизи (25.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не деградирует, а развивается, как и любой живой язык.


А я всё равно не буду писать "сосредотачиваться", "однонаправленый", и говорить "звОнить" и "лОжить".)))))

----------

Антон Соносон (25.06.2014)

----------


## Aliona

> это всё равно что сказать, что "кофе - оно моё".


Кофе "моё" уже 5 лет как на законном основании: _"С 1 сентября согласно приказу Министерства образования можно будет употреблять слова совсем не так, как мы привыкли. К примеру, слово “кофе” теперь имеет не только мужской, но и средний род. Теперь то, что раньше считалось ошибкой, официально закреплено правилом."_ МК.




> как всё-таки русский язык деградирует с годами..


Сансара ведь. Как в ней после всего этого не разочароваться!  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> Кофе "моё" уже 5 лет как на законном основании: _"С 1 сентября согласно приказу Министерства образования можно будет употреблять слова совсем не так, как мы привыкли. К примеру, слово “кофе” теперь имеет не только мужской, но и средний род. Теперь то, что раньше считалось ошибкой, официально закреплено правилом."_ МК.
> 
> 
> Сансара ведь. Как в ней после всего этого не разочароваться!


А что ещё официально закреплено новыми правилами? А то ишь, тестов на знание русского языка в сети полно, а правильные слова стали за ошибку считать))))

----------

Шавырин (25.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

Главное -- нАчать)

----------


## Аурум

> Главное -- нАчать)


И углУбить!

----------


## Нико

> И углУбить!


А вот со мной недавно такой инциндент произошёл. Одно агенство, не смотря на мою однонаправленую скурпулёзность во время интевью, отказалось в моих услугах. Пришлось выпить одно кофе и задуматься про за границу..... Прецендент был.....

----------

Альбина (25.06.2014), Аурум (26.06.2014), Лайммилл (26.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.06.2014), Эделизи (25.06.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Кофе "моё" уже 5 лет как на законном основании: _"С 1 сентября согласно приказу Министерства образования можно будет употреблять слова совсем не так, как мы привыкли. К примеру, слово “кофе” теперь имеет не только мужской, но и средний род. Теперь то, что раньше считалось ошибкой, официально закреплено правилом."_


Насколько помню, кофе был мужского рода потмоу что раньше он был "кофий": "он - кофий", а сейчас "кофе".
Это не то же самое что "оно - деньрожденье" )))))))))

----------


## Aliona

> Главное -- нАчать)


Вам идеально бы было здесь покофейничать:  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (11.07.2014), Алик (11.07.2014), Альбина (11.07.2014), Карма Палджор (11.07.2014), Кити (11.07.2014), Сергей Ч (11.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2014), Эделизи (11.07.2014), Юй Кан (11.07.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Вам идеально бы было здесь покофейничать:


И один булка  :Wink:

----------

Aliona (13.07.2014), Антон Соносон (11.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2014), Эделизи (11.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> И один булка


Один дирижер, по национальности грузин, заболел, и в оркестр на замену прислали другого - русского дирижера. Придя на первую репетицию, он открывает партитуру и видит надпись на первой странице: "Тональность - сол!" Он взял да и дописал для грамотности в конце слова "сол" мягкий знак.
Прошло время, грузинский дирижер выздоровел. Появившись на репетиции и заглянув в партитуру, с изумлением воскликнул: - Ничэго нэ понимаю! Уходил - был сол, пришел - стал сол-бемол!

----------

Pema Sonam (11.07.2014), Алик (11.07.2014), Альбина (11.07.2014), Антончик (12.07.2014), Карма Палджор (14.08.2014), Паня (12.07.2014), Фил (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2014)

----------


## Михаил Завьялов

В жизни радость бывает мимолётной, как и покой во всяком месте. Жизнь крутится быстро даже в уединённом месте. Эпохи и взгляды меняют друг друга. Я разочаровался в сансаре, но мне не достаёт практики нравственности для очищения себя от ненависти и страха.

----------

Thaitali (10.08.2014), Won Soeng (12.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Собственно, subj. Как вам это удалось? А то у меня не выходит. Хотя уже, как говаривал Александр Сергеевич Пушкин, - унылая, пора! 
> 
> 
> Если не разочаровались то что и зачем вы практикуете?


Как можно разочароваться в Сансаре или очароваться ей/им/этим? Для меня ваш вопрос вызывает такую картинку-ассоциацию:
подходит ко мне доча лет трех-четырех и говорит- Папа, я что то разочаровалась в мироздании :-( -Что так?, -спрашиваю я. 
Да вот луна как то неправильно летает...
Мой личный опыт говорит что у меня есть только сейчас, и разочарование в этом даре наверно последнее что мне придет в голову.
Можно переживать, можно радоваться, грустить , сожалеть, бояться ... все это дает мне -СЕЙЧАС. У меня нет ничего кроме этого. 
А у вас есть личная Сансара, везет вам.

----------


## Антончик

> Можно переживать, можно радоваться, грустить , сожалеть, бояться ... все это дает мне -СЕЙЧАС. У меня нет ничего кроме этого.


...тоже является частью сансары...

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## ullu

А покажите человека, который умеет сосредотачиваться не однонаправленно, в разных направлениях.

----------


## ullu

> А вот со мной недавно такой инциндент произошёл. Одно агенство, не смотря на мою однонаправленую скурпулёзность во время интевью, отказалось в моих услугах. Пришлось выпить одно кофе и задуматься про за границу..... Прецендент был.....


Это просто инновации какие то вас постигли!

----------

